# THE Song for Today



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi,

Wanted to post a thread that allowed people to put-up the name of the song and a few lines that reflected where they feel they are at today.
I figure art and music are 'the language' of the soul and sometimes just make more sense than any other attempt to understand things.

OK, I'll start things off...

Today's song that fits me most is:-
'Knocked up' by Kings of Leon

The following lines somehow say something to me...

"I don't care what nobody says we're gonna have a baby ... She don't care what her mamma says no she' gonna have my baby ...I'm taking all I have to take becasue taken gonna shape me/ People call us renegades becasue we like living crazy... I don't care what nobody says no I'm gonna be her lover..."

-if you want to know just what these lines seem to say (my own interpretation of course!!), well, I kinda wanna keep it personal right now. -That's what I love about music: it's just how you feel and you don't have to be accountable to anyone or anything.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Do you ever wake up and have a song in your head? Today it was Arcade Fire's "My Body is a Cage."

"My body is a cage
That keeps me from dancing with the one I love
But my mind holds the key"

P.S. -- Should this thread be in the General section??


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi,

I can relate to the feeling of being trapped within 'a body that doesn't work';I've thought of how I may be similar to say someone with cerebral palsy -in the sense that I feel normal and yet my emotions don't obey me, sort of like how an intelligent person with cerebral palsy can't get their body to do what they want.

I don't know how to move the thread. ...but I suppose that I could start up another one like this in the 'general section'... 

I've never heard of that band. -I used to be a bit more up to date with music, but haven't been for a while. 

This song I love....

"You're Lost, Little Girl" by The Doors
lyrics go:-

"You're lost, little girl.
You're lost, little giirrrrrl.
You're lost -tell me: Who are you?
...think that you know what to do.
Impossible- yes, but it's true.
I think that you know what to do.
-Sure that you know what to do?

You're lost, little girl
You're lost, little girl
You're lost...."

It is strange that I actually take courage somehow from such words, which ordinarily seem discouraging if anything.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I can draw courage from songs that many people might find depressing. Sometimes it helps me to visualize myself as going against incredible odds (in many instances, it's not hard to visualize at all since it can feel that way at times). I think this makes my successes and non-avoidance all the more rewarding... like a soldier overcoming an army.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Love this song...

Suzanne Lyrics (Leonard Cohen)

Leonard Cohen - Suzanne Lyrics

Suzanne takes you down to her place near the river 
You can hear the boats go by 
You can spend the night beside her 
And you know that she's half crazy 
But that's why you want to be there 
And she feeds you tea and oranges 
That come all the way from China 
And just when you mean to tell her 
That you have no love to give her 
Then she gets you on her wavelength 
And she lets the river answer 
That you've always been her lover

And you want to travel with her 
And you want to travel blind 
And you know that she will trust you 
For you've touched her perfect body with your mind.

And Jesus was a sailor 
When he walked upon the water 
And he spent a long time watching 
From his lonely wooden tower 
*And when he knew for certain 
Only drowning men could see him *
He said "All men will be sailors then 
Until the sea shall free them" 
*But he himself was broken 
Long before the sky would open 
Forsaken, almost human 
He sank beneath your wisdom like a stone *

And you want to travel with him 
And you want to travel blind 
And you think maybe you'll trust him 
For he's touched your perfect body with his mind.

Now Suzanne takes your hand 
And she leads you to the river 
She is wearing rags and feathers 
From Salvation Army counters 
And the sun pours down like honey 
On our lady of the harbour 
*And she shows you where to look 
Among the garbage and the flowers *
There are heroes in the seaweed 
There are children in the morning 
They are leaning out for love 
And they will lean that way forever 
While Suzanne holds the mirror 
And you want to travel with her 
And you want to travel blind 
And you know that you can trust her 
For she's touched your perfect body with her mind.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I recently bought the soundtrack (well one of the two) to the film "Donny Darko" -which for me goes down as a classic movie. (I also bought "Chicago" 's greatest hits, with the awesome driving song, "If You Leave Me Now", Melissa Ethridge -yeah!, and Duran Duran ...oh yeah, I went on a splurge!)

And so I picked this song, which a lot of people love...

Mad World
Gary Jules (cover of Tears for Fears)

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places, worn out faces 
Bright and early for their daily races
Going nowhere, going nowhere
Their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression, no expression 
Hide my head I want to drown my sorrow
No tomorrow, no tomorrow

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World 
Mad world

Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday 
And I feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen, sit and listen 
Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me, no one knew me 
Hello teacher tell me what's my lesson
Look right through me, look right through me

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles
It's a very, very
Mad World 
Mad World
Enlarging your world 
Mad World. 

(...I thought the second last line was "enlargen you world"...but maybe this version is a better one... nevermind!)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm listening to soooo many songs by Ladysmith Black Mambazo now. Their songs are so peaceful and compassionate. I recommend this group to anyone. It's a very unique sound!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I just knew you'd be cooler than me.
If i was ever cool it was when I was about 14, and even then it was just bands like The Cure, The Pixies and Sonic Youth.

I'm quite a dag actually (perhaps even the term 'dag' is daggy...?)

Speaking of Sonic Youth... I remember wanting desperately to go to an underage disco when I was in my last year of highschool and soon to face exams. My mother insisted on not letting me go, but in protest I played over and over (somewhat loudly) the song "Tunic", which had lyrics that were about an oppressive mother causing a daughter to commit sucide. ...worked like a charm!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LOL, that was a great strategy.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

This is my song for the day....


"Johnny and Mary" by Robert Palmer

Johnnys always running around
Trying to find certainty
He needs all the world to confirm
That he aint lonely
Mary counts the walls
Knows he tires easily

Johnny thinks the world would be right
If it could buy truth from him
Mary says he changes his mind more than a woman
But she made her bed
Even when the chance was slim

Johnny says hes willing to learn
When he decides hes a fool
Johnny says hell live anywhere
When he earns to time
Mary combs her hair
Says she should be used to it
Mary always hedges her bets
She never knows what to think
She says that he still acts
Like he is being discovered
Scared that hell be caught
Without a second thought
Running around

Johnny feels hes wasting his breath
Trying to talk sense to her
Mary says hes lacking a real
Sense of proportion
So she combs her hair
Knows he tires easily

Johnnys always running around
Trying to find certainty
He needs all the world to confirm
That he aint lonely
Mary counts the walls
Says she should be used to it

Johnnys always running around
Running around


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Love this song. The whole feel of it -the no fear of 'going down the wrong path' attitude just appeals to me for some reason. Much the same way that the movie "Trainspotting" does -for which of course the song was used at the start.

Lust For Life Iggy Pop
Here comes johnny yen again
With the liquor and drugs
And the flesh machine
Hes gonna do another strip tease.
Hey man, whered ya get that lotion?
Ive been hurting since Ive bought the gimmick
About something called love
Yeah, something called love.
Well, thats like hypnotizing chickens.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in the ear before.
I have a lust for life
cause of a lust for life.

Im worth a million in prizes
With my torture film
Drive a gto
Wear a uniform
All on a government loan.
Im worth a million in prizes
Yeah, Im through with sleeping on the sidewalk
No more beating my brains
No more beating my brains
With liquor and drugs
With liquor and drugs.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in my ear before
Well, Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
cause of a lust for life (lust for life, oooo)
I got a lust for life (oooo)
Got a lust for life (oooo)
Oh, a lust for life (oooo)
Oh, a lust for life (oooo)
A lust for life (oooo)
I got a lust for life (oooo)
Got a lust for life.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in my ear before
Well, Ive a lust for life
cause Ive a lust for life.

Here comes johnny yen again
With the liquor and drugs
And the flesh machine
Hes gonna do another strip tease.
Hey man, whered ya get that lotion?
Your skin starts itching once you buy the gimmick
About something called love
Love, love, love
Well, thats like hypnotizing chickens.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in the ear before
And Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
cause Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
Got a lust for life
Yeah, a lust for life
I got a lust for life
A lust for life
Got a lust for life
Yeah a lust for life
I got a lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"Nude (Big Ideas)" by Radiohead

Don't get any big ideas
They're not gonna happen
You paint your smile
And fill the holes
There'll be something missing
Just when you found it
It's gone
Just when you feel it
You don't
It's gone forever

She stands stark naked
And she beckons you to bed
Don't go, you'll only want
To come back again

So don't get any big ideas
They're not gonna happen
You'll go to Hell
For what your
Dirty mind is thinking

And now that you found it
It's gone
Now that you feel it
You don't
It's gone forever


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

If you ever wake up with a song in your head ... its a sign from above! It could be relevant to whats happening in your life at that time. It could be response to something you've asked. Definitely check out the lyrics! Sounds loopy I know...

Mine is Mysterious ways by U2

Johnny take a walk with your sister the moon
Let her pale light in to fill up your room
You've been living underground
Eating from a can
You've been running away
From what you don't understand...
Love

She's slippy
You're sliding down
She'll be there when you hit the ground

It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways

Johnny take a dive with your sister in the rain
Let her talk about the things you can't explain
To touch is to heal
To hurt is to steal
If you want to kiss the sky
Better learn how to kneel

(on your knees boy)

She's the wave
She turns the tide
She sees the man inside the child

It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
Lift my days, light up my nights

One day you will look...back
And you'll see...where
You were held...how
By this love...while
You could stand...there
You could move on this moment
Follow this feeling

It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright

We move through miracle days
Spirit moves in mysterious ways
She moves with it
She moves with it
Lift my days, light up my nights


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Elliott Smith - Happiness

Activity's killing the actor
And a cop's standing out in the road
Turning traffic away
There was nothing she could do until after
When his body'd been buried below
Way back in the day

Oh my
Nothing else could have been done
Made his life a lie so
He might 
Never have to know anyone
Made his life the lie, you know

I told him that he shouldn't upset her
And that he'd only be making it worse
Involving somebody else
But I knew that he'd never forget her
While her memory worked in reverse
To keep her safe from herself

And oh my
Nothing else could have been done
She made her life a lie so
She might
Never have to know anyone
Made her life the lie, you know

What I used to be will pass away
And then you'll see
That all I want now is happiness
For you and me
What I used to be will pass away
And then you'll see
That all I want now is happiness
For you and me
What I used to be will pass away
And then you'll see
That all I want now is happiness
For you and me
All I want now is happiness 
For you and me


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm working at home today and I'm dancing in my living room to this great song. Marvin should have been included in the most missed dead musical artists.

Sexual Healing
Ooh, now let's get down tonight
Baby I'm hot just like an oven
I need some lovin'
And baby, I can't hold it much longer
It's getting stronger and stronger
And when I get that feeling
I want Sexual Healing
Sexual Healing, oh baby
Makes me feel so fine
Helps to relieve my mind
Sexual Healing baby, is good for me
Sexual Healing is something that's good for me
Whenever blue tear drops are falling
And my emotional stability is leaving me
There is something I can do
I can get on the telephone and call you up baby, and
Honey I know you'll be there to relieve me
The love you give to me will free me
If you don't know the things you're dealing
I can tell you, darling, that it's Sexual Healing
Get up, Get up, Get up, Get up, let's make love tonight
Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, 'cos you do it right
Baby I got sick this morning
A sea was storming inside of me
Baby I think I'm capsizing
The waves are rising and rising
And when I get that feeling
I want Sexual Healing
Sexual Healing is good for me
Makes me feel so fine, it's such a rush
Helps to relieve the mind, and it's good for us
Sexual Healing, baby, is good for me
Sexual Healing is something that's good for me
And it's good for me and it's good to me
My baby ohhh
Come take control, just grab a hold
Of my body and mind soon we'll be making it
Honey, oh we're feeling fine
You're my medicine open up and let me in
Darling, you're so great
I can't wait for you to operate
I can't wait for you to operate
When I get this feeling, I need Sexual Healing [Ad lib]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice, FC!


"Windowsill" by The Arcade Fire

I Don't wanna hear the noises on TV
I Don't want the salesmen coming after me
I Don't wanna live in my father's house no more
I Don't want it faster, I don't want it free
I Don't wanna show you what they done to me
I Don't wanna live in my father's house no more
I Don't wanna choose black or blue
I Don't wanna see what they done to you
I Don't wanna live in my father's house no more

Because the tide is high
And it's rising still
And I don't wanna see it at my windowsill

I Don't wanna give 'em my name and address
I Don't wanna see what happens next
I Don't wanna live in my father's house no more
I Don't wanna live with my father's debt
You can't forgive what you can't forget
I Don't wanna live in my father's house no more
I Don't wanna fight in a holy war
I Don't want the salesmen knocking at my door
I Don't wanna live in America no more

Because the tide is high
And it's rising still
And I don't wanna see it at my windowsill
I don't wanna see it at my windowsill
I don't wanna see it at my windowsill
I don't wanna see it at my windowsill

MTV, what have you done to me?
Save my soul, set me free!
Set me free! What have you done to me?
I can't breathe! I can't see!
World War III, when are you coming for me?
Been kicking up sparks, we set the flames free
The windows are locked now so what'll it be?
A house on fire or a rising sea?

Why is the night so still?
Why did I take the pill?
Because I don't wanna see it at my windowsill

I Don't wanna see it at my windowsill
I Don't wanna see it at my windowsill
I Don't wanna see it at my windowsill


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ooh, I like that, a rant against over consumption and pop culture? Very nice.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Ooh, I like that, a rant against over consumption and pop culture? Very nice.


Yeah, it's a fun one! 

Have you heard it?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Marvin Gaye's awesome. Ardrum, that song you put up reminds me of a song I think that is on the Trainspotting soundtrack ..

THis one I had to put up at some stage!!! Am thinking of putting some of it in my signature line and you can bet that I will soon!!!!! :lol

*Dr Funkenstein* *by Parliament*

Whoa!
They say the bigger the headache, the bigger the pill, baby
Call me the big pill
Dr Funkenstein
The disco fiend with the monster sound
The cool ghoul with the bump transplant

Hip bone connected to my thigh bone
My thigh bone connected to my leg bone
My leg bone connected to my ankle bone
I get so hung up on bones
Dr Funkenstein here
Preoccupied and dedicated
To the preservation of the motion of hips

We love to funk you, Funkenstein
Your funk is the best (talk!)
Take my body, give it the mind
To funk with the rest (kiss me on my ego)
Hit me with the one and then
If you like, hit me again
We love to Funk-a-stein (ohhh, over!)

Dr. Funkenstein, King of the Funk, yeah!
Swift lippin', ego trippin' and body snatchin'
I'll blow your mind
Comin' to you directly from the Mothership
Pulling up the last leg (ah, ah, ah)
Of the P.Funk
Well, alright

Dr. Funkenstein, yeah
He'll funk with your mind (ooover)

We love to funk you, Funkenstein
Your funk is the best (let me hear it for me)
Take my body, give it the mind
To funk with the rest (ha!)
Hit me with the one and then
If you like, hit me again
We love to Funk-a-stein (alright!)

Microbiologically speaking,
When I start churnin', burnin' and turnin'
I'll make your atoms move so fast
Expandin' your molecules
Causing a friction fire
Burnin' you on your neutron
Causing you to scream
"Hit me in the proton, BABY!"

(I don't know what I'm talking about)
Hit me with the one and then
If you like, hit me again
We love you, Funkenstein (oh yeah, let's do it one more time)
Ohhhh, over!
Hoo-wee!
(you're really out of sight)
I hope you all got your sunglass on out there

Ho!
It's really gonna blow your mind

We love to funk you, Funkenstein
Your funk is the best (talk!)
Take my body, give it the mind
To funk with the rest (kiss me on my ego)
Hit me with the one and then
If you like, hit me again
We love to Funk-a-stein

We love to funk you, Funkenstein
Your funk is the best (over!)
Take my body, give it the mind
To funk with the rest
Hit me with the one and then
If you like, hit me again
We love to Funk-a-stein

Ain't nothing but a party, baby!
Swift lippin', and ego trippin' and body snatchin'
Dr. Funkenstein, you are really out of sight
The bigger the headache, the bigger the pill
They call me the big pill
Hit me with the one and then
If you like, hit me again
We love to, Funk-a-stein
(Yeah, hit me one time, one time!)
(Hey man, you make me feel so bad)

We love to funk you, Funkenstein
Your funk is the best (it is so funky around here)
Take my body, give it the mind
To funk with the rest (I'm just funkin' and jumpin')
Hit me with the one and then (ooooover!)
If you like, hit me again
We love to Funk-a-stein (Yeah, we love you Dr. Funkenstein)

We love to funk you, Funkenstein
Your funk is the best
Take my body, give it the mind (yeah, take it!)
To funk with the rest (take it!)
Hit me with the one and then
If you like, hit me again
We love to Funk-a-stein

:rofl :rofl ...I love the: "Kiss me on my ego!!" line, among many!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I enjoyed the Trainspotting movie when I first saw it in college, 6 years ago.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

This song cracks me up. It's about a guy (probably a real Ladies' man) being completely intimidated by a sexually eager big woman. :lol ...If you get to listen to the actual song, it's hilarious, cos you can hear the fear in his voice (especially when he says "Leave me alone!") ...oh, it's funny :rofl . (unfortunately, though I can't listen to it now without seeing it more in terms of weight :um ... oh well, it's off to the gym for me!)

_Ain't Gonna Bump No More Lyrics by Joe Tex
Three nights ago I was at a disco
Man, I wanted to bump, I was rarin' to go
And this big fat woman, bumped me on the floor
She was rarin' to go, that chick was rarin' to go
Then she did a dip, almost broke my hip
She was gettin' down, that chick was gettin' down
She wanted to bump some more, but I told her, "no!"
You done knocked me down once
You done knocked me down once
Said if you want to dance find you a big fat man
Y'all both can get on down, y'all both can get on down
Huh!

Chorus:
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
Lord, I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
I ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman
Somebody take her
She's too big for me
She'll knock me down

She came over to me, snatched me out of my seat
She wanted to get on down, still wanted to get on down
I told her to go on and leave me alone
I ain't gettin' down
You done hurt my hip once
I know what you'll do
I ain't gonna bump with you!
I don't feel like gettin' down
Don't feel like gettin' down
She just shook her head at every word I said
She wanted to get on down
That woman wanted to get on down
She did that dip again and I hit the floor again
She was gettin' down, Lord, that woman was gettin' down

(Chorus)
Somebody take her, I don't want her
She done hurt my hip, she done knocked me down!

_
:haha


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

gimme gimme more gimme gimme more


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been listening to a lot of 80s stuff in my car - Spandau Ballet, The Pet Shop Boys, and Frankie Goes to Hollywood. ...gees, I'm so gay! I sometimes think I should have been a gay man :stu

Frankie Goes to Hollywood is just a masterpiece. (you know, "Welcome to the Pleasuredome" and "Relax") Without a doubt, the entire album is HIGHLY recommended!!! :nw :nw :nw And has to be up in my top 5 of most inspiring albums.

It's hard to pick a favorite because I find that the whole album is sublime and really needs to be listened to as a whole. (It even has funny bits like a voice that sounds like Prince Charles talking about orgasms!)

But if I did have to choose a favorite it would be "The Power of Love". ...sounds pretty cheesy but driving around on a balmy night, with the windows open and a beautiful full moon staring down at me -it's just a really inspiring and uplifing song. And, far from being about Love of a more earthly kind, like that between a man and woman, it is too big for that. Perhaps that's why the film clip featured the three wise men travelling to see baby Jesus. And I tend to see it in terms of such things, and of what all the great spiritual teachers and visionaries have had to say. -Kind of like, that big full moon was all of that history on display for me personally.

...so, here are the lyrics of one of my favorite most inspiring songs from one of the most inspiring albums I've personally ever heard...

"The Power Of Love"

I'll protect you from the hooded claw
Keep the vampires from your door

Feels like fire
I'm so in love with you
Dreams are like angels
They keep bad at bay-bad at bay
Love is the light
Scaring darkness away-yeah

I'm so in love with you
Purge the soul
Make love your goal

[1]-The power of love
A force from above
Cleaning my soul
Flame on burn desire
Love with tongues of fire
Purge the soul
Make love your goal

I'll protect you from the hooded claw
Keep the vampires from your door
When the chips are down I'll be around
With my undying, death-defying
Love for you

Envy will hurt itself
Let yourself be beautiful
Sparkling love, flowers
And pearls and pretty girls
Love is like an energy
Rushin' rushin' inside of me

[Repeat 1]

This time we go sublime
Lovers entwine-divine divine
Love is danger, love is pleasure
Love is pure-the only treasure

I'm so in love with you
Purge the soul
Make love your goal

The power of love
A force from above
Cleaning my soul
The power of love
A force from above
A sky-scraping dove

Flame on burn desire
Love with tongues of fire
Purge the soul
Make love your goal

I'll protect you from the hooded claw
Keep the vampires from your door


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is beautiful. Who did it? And the scene you described sounds romantic as well.

Here's an eighties song I love, very romantic to me. Angel Eyes and I don't care how cheesy it is! 

Angel Eyes
Girl, you're looking, fine tonight,
and every guy has got you in his sights.
What you're doing, with a clown like me,
is surely one of life's little, mysteries

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?

Well, I'm the guy who never learned to dance,
never even got one second glance
Across a crowded room was close enough,
I could look but I could never touch

So tonight I'll ask, the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?

Don't anyone wake me,
if it's just a dream
'Cause she's the best thing,
ever happened to me

All you fellows, you can look all you like,
but this girl you see, she's leavin' here with me tonight

There's just one more thing that I need to know,
if this is love why does it scare me so?
It must be somethin only you can see,
'cause girl I feel it when you look at me

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way? 
hey, hey, hey, yeah, awww

EDIT: Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, big sigh filled with longing.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Everyday - Dave Matthews Band

Pick me up, love!
(pick me up, love)
Hey, come on come on come on (everyday)
Everyday, ah

Pick me up, oh, from the bottom
Up to the top, love, everyday
Pay no mind to taunts or advances
I take my chances on everyday

Left to right
Up and down, love
I push up love, love everyday
Jump in the mud, oh
Get your hands dirty with
Love it up on everyday

All you need is
All you want is
All you need is love.
All you need is
What you want is
All you need is love.

Everyday
Everyday
Oh, everyday...

Pick me up, love, from the bottom
Up onto the top, love, everyday
Pay no mind to taunts or advances
Im gonna take my chances on everyday

Left to right
Up and up and inside out right
Good love fight for everyday
Jump in the mud, mud
Get your hands filthy, love
Give it up, love
Everyday

All you need is
All you want is
All you need is love.
All you need is
What you want is
All you need is love.
Oh...

What youve got
Lay it down on me
What youve got
Lay it down on me

All you need is
All you want is
All you need is love.
All you need is
What you want is
All you need is love.

Everyday
Everyday
Oh, everyday...

Pick me up love
Lift me up love
Pick me up love
Everyday...

Up from the bottom, everyday
Up to the top love, everyday
Pick me up love
Lift me up love
Pick me up love
Everyday


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

BTW, George Clinton and the Parliament Funkadelic just played here, columbus ohio, a couple weeks ago. I'm V sorry I missed that!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....That'd be awesome to get to see!!!
If they ever come to Australia I'll definetly want to see it.

...I could already see the headline for it, he!- they'll arrange the wording for promoting their tour of Australia with the oh so easy and obvious, but effective wording like: 'Parliament Come Downunder ' ...although, being inventive he'd probably come up with a more clever version of that ... but it'd probably be too easy for Clinton to resist using somehow or rather! ...but that's why we all love him!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

A song for today...or pretty much any day 

Tom Waits › I Don’t Wanna Grow Up 

When Im lyin in my bed at night
I dont wanna grow up
Nothin ever seems to turn out right
I dont wanna grow up
How do you move in a world of fog
Thats always changing things
Makes me wish that I could be a dog
When I see the price that you pay
I dont wanna grow up
I dont ever wanna be that way
I dont wanna grow up

Seems like folks turn into things
That theyd never want
The only thing to live for
Is today...
Im gonna put a hole in my tv set
I dont wanna grow up
Open up the medicine chest
And I dont wanna grow up
I dont wanna have to shout it out
I dont want my hair to fall out
I dont wanna be filled with doubt
I dont wanna be a good boy scout
I dont wanna have to learn to count
I dont wanna have the biggest amount
I dont wanna grow up

Well when I see my parents fight
I dont wanna grow up
They all go out and drinking all night
And I dont wanna grow up
Id rather stay here in my room
Nothin out there but sad and gloom
I dont wanna live in a big old tomb
On grand street

When I see the 5 oclock news
I dont wanna grow up
Comb their hair and shine their shoes
I dont wanna grow up
Stay around in my old hometown
I dont wanna put no money down
I dont wanna get me a big old loan
Work them fingers to the bone
I dont wanna float a broom
Fall in love and get married then boom
How the hell did I get here so soon
I dont wanna grow up


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I wanted to go to the Parliament concert with a fake afro wig on. Now that that is not politically incorrect anymore.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Dark Sanctuary's extended version of "Les larmes du méprisé" (Tears of the Despised).

TRANSLATED:

Other warm tears,
This lone body's,
Were oozing from a marble eye...
From a fissured eye...
Cracked by the light
-Oh, how cruel !-
Of a whole life spent
Searching for darkness...
Other warm tears,
This forgotten being's,
Were running as to flee 
From the coming death...
As drops of rain,
Fleeing from the storm


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Confessions, by The Violent Femmes...

People worry
what are they worrin about today
seems like there's a good reason
to worry worry worry
I'd sit around listening to you story
if I wasn't in such a
hurry hurry hurry
and I'm so lonely
I just don't think I can take it anymore
and I'm so lonely
I just don't know what to do
and I'm so lonely
feel like I'm gonna crawl away and die
and I'm so lonely
feel like i'm gonna
hack hack hack hack it apart
seems like theres a good reason to be
lonely lonely lonely
I gotta get someone or something
to make me feel less
lonely lonely lonely
I know I could do it
I know if I wasn't so
lonely lonely lonely
have we got an army
we'll teach you how to act like to act like a man
have we got an army
man I mean to tell you we can fight
have we got an army
and were gonna do it tonight
do do do it tonight
yeah they're gonna
pay pay pay pay it tonight
do do do it tonight
people worry
what are they worrin about today
people worry
na you see I've learned my lessons
and I don't even want to here about your confessions


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Some days i'm in a mood where I want something deep, this one did it tonight:

James Horner - All Love Can Be (from the movie ' A Beautiful Mind '), 3min 17 sec song

I will watch you in the darkness 
Show you love will see you through 
When the bad dreams wake you crying 
I'll show you all love can do 
All love can do 

I will watch through the night 
Hold you in my arms 
Give you dreams where none will be 
I will watch through the dark 
'Til the morning comes or the light 
I'll take you through the night to see 
Our light showing us our love can be 

I will guard you with my bright wings 
Stay 'til your heart learns to swim 

All love can be... 

Definitely did it, had tears for a good 20 minutes. Yeah, probably sounds corny coming from a 21 year old guy, thats fine. It felt good, nonetheless. It was deep and moving.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The Innocence Mission's "Lakes of Canada"
(I really want to learn to play this on guitar.)


Look for me another day.
I feel that I could change,
I feel that I could change.
There's a sudden joy that's like
a fish, a moving light;
I thought I saw it
rowing on the lakes of Canada

Oh laughing man, what have you won?
Don't tell me what cannot be done.
My little mouth, my winter lungs,
don't tell me what can't be done.

Walking in the circle of a flashlight
someone starts to sing, to join in.
Talk of loneliness in quiet voices.
I am shy but you can reach me.
Rowing on the lakes of Canada,
rowing on the lakes of Canada.

Oh laughing man, what have you won?
Don't tell me what cannot be done.
My little mouth, my winter lungs,
don't tell me what can't be done.

Look for me another time
Give me another day
I feel that I could change

Rowing on the lakes of Canada


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I like that song aviator99. 

I like the lyrics to that song ardrum. Good luck in learning it.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The song is featured in the background of this video:


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Move Along- All American Rejects

(obnoxious drumbeat)

Go ahead as you waste your days with thinkin'
When you're full everyone says
Another day and you'll have your fill of sinkin'
With the life fell in your

Hands are shakin' cold
These hands are meant to hold

Speak to me!

All you've got to keep is strong
Move along move along like I know you do

And even your hope is gone
Move along move along just to make it through

Move along

Move along

Sow? a day when you've lost yourself completely
Could be a night when your life ends

Such a heart that will lead you to deceiving
All the pain held in your

Hands are shakin' cold
Your hands are mine to hold

Speak to me!

When all you've got to keep is strong
Move along move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along move along just to make it through

Move along

Go on go on go on go on

When everything is wrong


We move along

Go on go on go on go on

When everything is wrong

We move aloooooooong

Alooooooooong

Alooooooooooong

Alooooooooooong


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Staind-Epiphany

Your words to me just a whisper
Your face is so unclear
I try to pay attention
Your words just disappear

'Cause it's always raining in my head
Forget all the things I should have said

So I speak to you in riddles
'Cause my words get in my way.
I smoke the whole thing to my head
And feel it wash away
'Cause I can't take anymore of this,
I want to come apart,
or dig myself a little hole
Inside your precious heart

'Cause it's always raining in my head
Forget all the things I should have said

I am nothing more than
A little boy inside
That cries out for attention,
Yet I always try to hide
'Cause I talk to you like children,
Though I don't know how I feel
But I know I'll do the right thing
If the right thing isn't feel.

'Cause it's always raining in my head
Forget all the things I should have said

Velvet Underground-Heroin

I dont know just where Im going
But Im gonna try for the kingdom, if I can
cause it makes me feel like Im a man
When I put a spike into my vein
And Ill tell ya, things arent quite the same
When Im rushing on my run
And I feel just like jesus son
And I guess that I just dont know
And I guess that I just dont know

I have made the big decision
Im gonna try to nullify my life
cause when the blood begins to flow
When it shoots up the droppers neck
When Im closing in on death
And you cant help me not, you guys
And all you sweet girls with all your sweet silly talk
You can all go take a walk
And I guess that I just dont know
And I guess that I just dont know

I wish that I was born a thousand years ago
I wish that Id sail the darkened seas
On a great big clipper ship
Going from this land here to that
In a sailors suit and cap
Away from the big city
Where a man can not be free
Of all of the evils of this town
And of himself, and those around
Oh, and I guess that I just dont know
Oh, and I guess that I just dont know

Heroin, be the death of me
Heroin, its my wife and its my life
Because a mainer to my vein
Leads to a center in my head
And then Im better off and dead
Because when the smack begins to flow
I really dont care anymore
About all the jim-jims in this town
And all the politicians makin crazy sounds
And everybody puttin everybody else down
And all the dead bodies piled up in mounds

cause when the smack begins to flow
Then I really dont care anymore
Ah, when the heroin is in my blood
And that blood is in my head
Then thank God that Im as good as dead
Then thank your God that Im not aware
And thank God that I just dont care
And I guess I just dont know
And I guess I just dont know

I'm feeling a bit of both right now, sorry.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd join an accapella group if I weren't so busy and such a lousy singer but this'll do.

Superman- Lazlo Banes

Out the door just in time
Head down the 405
Gotta meet the new boss by eight a.m.

The phone rings in the car
The Wife is workin' hard
She's runnin' late tonight again

Well

I know what I've been told
You've gotta work to feed the soul?
But I can't do this all on myyyy own
No, I know...I'm no superman

I'm not superman

You've got your love online
You think you'doin' fine
But you're just plugged into the wall

And that deck of tarot cards
Won't get you very far
There ain't no hand to break your fall

Well 
I know I've been told
You gotta know just when to fold
But I can't do this all on my own
No I know....I'm not superman

I'm no superman


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Can anyone deny the genius of The Archies?? There's no denying the "loveliness of loving you". Succinct and to the point, I like it!

Sugar, 
Oh, Honey Honey. 
You are my candy girl, 
and you got me wanting you. 
Honey, 
Oh, Sugar, Sugar. 
You are my candy girl 
and you got me wanting you. 

I just can't believe the loveliness of loving you. 
(I just can't believe it's true). 
I just can't believe the wonder of this feeling too. 
(I just can't believe it's true). 

Sugar, 
Oh, Honey Honey. 
You are my candy girl, 
and you got me wanting you. 
Honey, 
Oh, Sugar, Sugar. 
You are my candy girl 
and you got me wanting you. 

When I kissed you girl, 
I knew how sweet a kiss could be. 
(I know how sweet a kiss can be) 
Like the summer sunshine 
pour your sweetness over me. 
(Pour your sweetness over me). 

Oh pour little sugar on me honey (sugar) 
Pour little sugar on me baby (honey honey) 
When you make love so sweet (Yeah Yeah Yeah.) 
Pour little sugar on me (oh yeah) 
Pour little sugar on me honey 
Pour little sugar on me baby 
I'm gonna make love so sweet (hey hey hey) 
Pour little sugar on me honey. 

Ah sugar. 
Oh honey, honey. 
You are my candy, girl, 
and you got me wanting you. 

Oh honey (honey, honey, sugar, sugar) 
Sugar, sugar 
You are my candy girl.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

ardrum said:


> The song is featured in the background of this video:


I like it. Thanks Adam.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bittersweet Symphony- The Verve

'Cause it's a bittersweet 
Symphony
That's life

Tryin' to make ends meet
YOu're a slave to money
Then you die

I take you down the only
Road I've ever been down

YOu knwo hte one htat takes you to the place where all the faces meet

No Change
I can change
I can change

But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold

But I'm a million different people
Ccan't change my mold 
My mold no no noooooooo


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ooh, nice choice, Franklin.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung, wanna pull out your tough
'Cause you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh baby, I wanna get wit'cha
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But with that butt you got makes me feel so horny
Ooh, Rump-o'-smooth-skin
You say you wanna get in my Benz?
Well, use me, use me
'Cause you ain't that average groupy
I've seen them dancin'
The hell with romancin'
She's sweat, wet,
Got it goin' like a turbo 'Vette
I'm tired of magazines
Sayin' flat butts are the thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back
So, fellas! (Yeah!) Fellas! (Yeah!)
Has your girlfriend got the butt? (Hell yeah!)
Tell 'em to shake it! (Shake it!) Shake it! (Shake it!)
Shake that healthy butt!
Baby got back!

(LA face with Oakland booty)
Baby got back!

[Sir Mix-a-Lot]
I like 'em round, and big
And when I'm throwin' a gig
I just can't help myself, I'm actin' like an animal
Now here's my scandal
I wanna get you home
And ugh, double-up, ugh, ugh
I ain't talkin' bout Playboy
'Cause silicone parts are made for toys
I want 'em real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Mix-a-Lot's in trouble
Beggin' for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Knock-kneeded bimbos walkin' like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul sistas, I wanna get with ya
I won't cuss or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna *&^*
Til the break of dawn
Baby got it goin' on
A lot of simps won't like this song
'Cause them punks like to hit it and quit it
And I'd rather stay and play
'Cause I'm long, and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the friction on
So, ladies! {Yeah!} Ladies! {Yeah}
If you wanna role in my Mercedes {Yeah!}
Then turn around! Stick it out!
Even white boys got to shout
Baby got back!

Baby got back!
Yeah, baby ... when it comes to females, Cosmo ain't got nothin'
to do with my selection. 36-24-36? Ha ha, only if she's 5'3".

[Sir Mix-a-Lot]
So your girlfriend rolls a Honda, playin' workout tapes by Fonda
But Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda
My anaconda don't want none
Unless you've got buns, hun
You can do side bends or sit-ups,
But please don't lose that butt
Some brothers wanna play that "hard" role
And tell you that the butt ain't gold
So they toss it and leave it
And I pull up quick to retrieve it
So Cosmo says you're fat
Well I ain't down with that!
'Cause your waist is small and your curves are kickin'
And I'm thinkin' bout stickin'
To the beanpole dames in the magazines:
You ain't it, Miss Thing!
Give me a sista, I can't resist her
Red beans and rice didn't miss her
Some knucklehead tried to dis
'Cause his girls are on my list
He had game but he chose to hit 'em
And I pull up quick to get wit 'em
So ladies, if the butt is round,
And you want a triple X throw down,
Dial 1-900-MIXALOT
And kick them nasty thoughts
Baby got back!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^YES! Shake it like you mean it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

john lennon's hold on

Hold on John, John hold on, 
It's gonna be alright, 
You gonna win the fight. 
Hold on Yoko, Yoko hold on, 
It's gonna be alright, 
You gonna make the flight. 
When you're by yourself, 
And there's no-one else, 
You just have yourself, 
And you tell yourself, 
Just to hold on. 
(Cookie!) 
Hold on world, world hold on, 
It's gonna be alright, 
You gonna see the light. 
And when you're one, 
Really one, 
Well you get things done, 
Like they never been done, 
So hold on, 
Hold on.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Franklin said:


> Bittersweet Symphony- The Verve
> 
> 'Cause it's a bittersweet
> Symphony
> ...


....don't wanna be so very annoyingly pedantic, but I'm pretty sure that that song was originally written by Mick Jagger and Keith Richards of The Rolling Stones. 
...just wanted to mention this, cos I wonder how many people know it when they think of the song.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Interesting... From Wiki:

"Although the song's lyrics were written by Verve vocalist Richard Ashcroft, it has been credited to Keith Richards and Mick Jagger because the song uses the Andrew Oldham Orchestra recording of The Rolling Stones' 1965 song "The Last Time" as its foundation.
Originally, The Verve had negotiated a license to use a sample from the Oldham recording, but it was successfully argued that the Verve had used 'too much' of the sample.[4] Despite having original lyrics, the music of "Bitter Sweet Symphony" is largely based on the Oldham track (the song uses the sample as its foundation and then builds upon, though the continuous riff is Ashcroft's creation), which led to a lawsuit with ABKCO Records, Allen Klein's company that owns the rights to the Rolling Stones material of the 1960s. The matter was eventually settled, with copyright of the song reverting to ABKCO and songwriting credits to Jagger and Richards."


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"Lone Wolf" - Eels

I am a lone wolf
I always was and will be
I feel fine
I am resigned to this
I am a lone wolf
I am a lone wolf

Got my cares
Wrapped-up all nice and neat
In my suitcase
I'll take it down the street
To a place with plenty of space for me
I am a lone wolf

I am a lone wolf
It blows my mind
That people wanna try to get 
Inside my tired head
I am a lone wolf
I am a lone wolf

I am a lone wolf
Nobody needs to get too close to me
You'll only see this truth
I am a lone wolf


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Interesting... From Wiki:
> 
> "Although the song's lyrics were written by Verve vocalist Richard Ashcroft, it has been credited to Keith Richards and Mick Jagger because the song uses the Andrew Oldham Orchestra recording of The Rolling Stones' 1965 song "The Last Time" as its foundation.
> Originally, The Verve had negotiated a license to use a sample from the Oldham recording, but it was successfully argued that the Verve had used 'too much' of the sample.[4] Despite having original lyrics, the music of "Bitter Sweet Symphony" is largely based on the Oldham track (the song uses the sample as its foundation and then builds upon, though the continuous riff is Ashcroft's creation), which led to a lawsuit with ABKCO Records, Allen Klein's company that owns the rights to the Rolling Stones material of the 1960s. The matter was eventually settled, with copyright of the song reverting to ABKCO and songwriting credits to Jagger and Richards."


This is probably because I've never owned the rights to a really popular song, but I don't really care who came up with the music. It's a great song and I love listening to it and that's all that matters to me?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thompson Twins - Lay Your Hand On Me


This old life seemed much too long
With little point in going on
I couldn't think of what to say
Words just vanished in the haze
I was feeling cold and tired
Yeah kinda sad and uninspired
But when it almost seemed too much
I see your face
And sense the grace
And feel the magic in your touch
(chorus)
OH LAY YOUR HANDS
LAY YOUR HANDS ON ME
OH LAY YOUR HANDS
WOO-OO-OO-OO!
OH LAY YOUR HANDS
OH LAY HOUR HANDS ON ME
Back and forth across the sea
I have chased so many dreams
But I have never felt the grace
That I have felt in your embrace
Oh I was tired and I was cold
Yeah with a hunger in my soul
When it almost seemed too much
I see your face
And sense the grace
And feel the magic in your touch
(REPEAT CHORUS)
Now you made me feel so good
Yeah like I never ever thought I would
You know you make me feel so strong
And now our laughter just goes on and on
So c'mon lay your hands on me
Cause close to you is where I really wanna be
And if it ever gets too much
I see your face
And sense the grace
And feel the magic in our touch


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The Thompsons Twins!!! :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Franklin said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting... From Wiki:
> ...


Fair enough. Yeah, and the lyrics are original too, so saying someone else wrote the song doesn't give the whole story.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a day- Feeder

Doooo doo doo dooooo 
Doooo doo doo doooooo
Doooo doo doo dooooo
Doo doo doo dooo

Doooo doo doo dooooo 
Doooo doo doo doooooo
Doooo doo doo dooooo
Doo doo doo dooo

Doooo doo doo dooooo 
Doooo doo doo doooooo
Doooo doo doo dooooo
Doo doo doo dooo

Wakin' up at twelve 
Get my clothes again
Feel my head explode 
From a night of ginnnnn

Another night out late

I don't wanna dream
Don't wanna be a cloud
Gotta get my feet 
Back on the groundddd

Before it pulls me in

How can we ended up like this?

And whose gonna to catch me when I'm
Goin' down to hit the ground again?

All 
by 
myselffff

Wakin' up at twelve 
Get my clothes again

'Cuz I don't wanna drag you down
Hold you down

'Cuz your a friend
I blame myself

Feel my head explode
From a night of gin

'Cuz you think it's funny now
Funny now

My doo dooing doesn't do this song justice so here's a video.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Please give it up one more time for The Thompson Twins with Hold Me Now:

I have a picture,
pinned to my wall.
An image of you and of me and we're laughing and loving it all.
Look at our life now, tattered and torn.
We fuss and we fight and delight in the tears that we cry until dawn

Hold me now, warm my heart
stay with me, let loving start (let loving start)

You say I'm a dreamer, we're two of a kind
Both of us searching for some perfrct world we know we'll never find
So perhaps I should leave here, yeah yeah go far away
But you know that theres no where that I'd rather be than with you here
today

Chorus

You ask if I love you, well what can I say?
You know that I do and if this is just one of those games that we play
So I'll sing you a new song, please don't cry anymore
and then I'll ask your forgiveness, though I don't know just what I'm
asking it for

Chorus


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

And now for something that'll make you laugh and cry.

I'm so ronery- Team America

I'm So Ronery
So ronery
So ronery and sadry arone 

There's no one
Just me onry
Sitting on my rittle throne 
I work rearry hard and make up great prans
But nobody ristens, no one understands
Seems like no one takes me serirousry 

And so I'm ronery
A rittle ronery
Poor rittle me 

There's nobody
I can rerate to
Feel rike a bird in a cage 
It's kinda sihry
But not rearry
Because it's fihring my body with rage 

I'm the smartest most crever most physicarry fit
But nobody else seems to rearize it
When I change the world maybe they'll notice me 
But until then I'rr just be ronery
Rittle ronery, poor rittle me

I'm so ronery


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"Whenever I Breathe Out" by Modest Mouse

Hey, haven't seen you around in a while [x4]
I didn't go to work for a month
I didn't leave my bed for eight days straight
I haven't hung out with anyone
'Cause if I did, I'd have nothing to say
I didn't feel angry or depressed
I didn't feel anything at all
I didn't want to go to bed
And I didn't want to stay up late
When youre living your life, well, that's the price you pay
Whenever I breath out, you're breathing it in
Whenever I speak out, you're speaking out
I didn't go to work for a month
I didn't leave my bed for eight days straight
I haven't hung out with anyone
'Cause if I did, I'd have nothing to say


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I was listening to my Abbey Road cd today whilst sketching. I quite like a few songs on it, especially "Here Comes the Sun" and "Because".

I remember "Because" was the song used during the end credits of the film "American Beauty" -a movie I've always liked. Though I prefer much more the original Beatles version.

It's quite a sublime song. ...Listening to it makes you wonder whether they were tripping when they wrote it or in a kind of trance. -either way, the sentiment is great...

"Because" by The Beatles
Because the world is round it turns me on
Because the world is round...aaaaaahhhhhh

Because the wind is high it blows my mind
Because the wind is high......aaaaaaaahhhh

Love is old, love is new
Love is all, love is you


Because the sky is blue, it makes me cry
Because the sky is blue.......aaaaaaaahhhh

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Led Zeppelin "The Ocean"

"We've done four already but now we're steady 
and then they went: One, two, three, four"


Singing in the sunshine, laughing in the rain 
Hitting on the moonshine, rocking in the grain 
Ain't no time to pack my bag, my foots outside the door 
Got a date, I can't be late, for the high hopes hailla ball. 

Singing to an ocean, I can hear the ocean's roar 
Play for free, play for me and play a whole lot more, more! 
Singing about good things and the sun that lights the day 
I used to sing on the mountains, has the ocean lost it's way. 

Sitting round singing songs 'til the night turns into day 
Used to sing on the mountains but the mountains washed away 
Now I'm singing all my songs to the girl who won my heart 
She is only three years old and it's a real fine way to start.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like American Beauty as well, RubyTuesday.

For my song submission...

The Fiery Furnaces - "Quay Cur"

I won't post the lyrics since they go on and on and on and on...

It has a neat sound though, which kind of hypnotizes me.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yet another "call to action" song?

Dare You to Move- Switchfoot

Welcome to the planet

Welcome to existence

Everyone's here 
Everyone's here

Everybody's watching you now

Everybody waits for you now

What happen's next?
What happen's next?

Dare you to move
Dare you to move
Dare you to lift yourself up off the floor

Dare you to move
Dare you to move
Like today never happened
Like today never happened before

Welcome to the fallout

Welcome to resistance

The tension is here
the tension is here

Between who you are and who you could be
Between how it is and how it should be

I dare you to move
I dare you to move
I dare you to lift yourself up off the floor

I dare you to move
I dare you to move
Like today never happened
Like today never happened

Maybe redemption is stories to tell
Maybe forgiveness is right where you fell

Where can you run to
You're scared of yourself

Where you gonna go?
Where you gonna go?

Salvation is here


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I think it's getting that I should change the title of this song to "You can't ever get what you want" :rofl ...but, hey, at least I'm laughing! :stu Rather do this :lol than do this :cry ...

-is that a vague enough explanation for my song choice?  :eyes 


YOU CAN'T ALWAYS GET WHAT YOU WANT
(M. Jagger/K. Richards)

Choir:
I saw her today at a reception
A glass of wine in her hand
I knew she would meet her connection
At her feet was her footloose man

No, you can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
And if you try sometime you find
You get what you need

I saw her today at the reception
A glass of wine in her hand
I knew she was gonna meet her connection
At her feet was, footloose man

You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
But if you try sometimes, well you might find
You get what you need

Oh yea-ay (hey-hey-hey, oooh)

And I went down to the demonstration
To get my fair share of abuse
Singin', 'We're gonna vent our frustration
If we don't, we're gonna blow a 50-amp fuse'
Sing it to me, now

(You can't always get what you want)
(You can't always get what you want)
(You can't always get what you want)
But if you try sometimes, well you just might find
You get what you need
Ooh baby, yeah, ooh

I went down to the Chelsea drugstore
To get your prescription filled
I was standin' in line with Mr. Jimmy
A-man, did he look pretty ill

We decided that we would have a soda
My favorite flavor, cherry red
I sung my song to Mr. Jimmy
Yeah, and he said one word to me, and that was 'dead'
I said to him

(You can't always get what you want) well no!
(You can't always get what you want) tell ya baby
(You can't always get what you want) no
But if you try sometimes, you just might find, mmm!
Mmm! you get what you need
Ooh yes! Woo!

(Instrumental & choir) Ooow-ooh!

You get what you need
Yeah!
Ooow, babe!
Ooh, yeah

I saw her today at the reception
In her glass was a bleeding man
She was practiced at the art of deception
Well, I could tell by her blood-stained hands
Say it!

(You can't always get what you want) yeah!
(You can't always get a-what you want) ooo-yeah, baby!
(You can't always get a-what you want)
But if you try sometime, you just might find
You just might find
You get what you need

Ooh, yeah!
Ooh, baby!
Woo!

Ah, you can't always get a-what you want
No, no baby

You can't always get a-what you want
Tellin' you right now

You can't always get what you want, mmm!
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You just might find, that ya
Get what you need
Oooh, yeah!

I'm tellin' the truth, babe

Ooow-ooh!
Ooow-ooh!
Ooow-ooh!........
(Instrumental & choir to end fade)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Today, I feel like Tool.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

OH MAN I forgot about "Because"! And The Beatles are one of my favourite bands. Now I gotta hear it! And I always loved "Bittersweet Symphony," also "You Can't Always Get What You Want"..

Something really nice happened today so...
And if I think about seeing my brother tomorrow, and not.... school.........

*"Feel Irie" - Lucky Dube*

How long shall you carry that burden on your shoulders?
How long shall those tears keep running down your beautiful face?
We all have troubles now and again, know what I'm saying?
No matter how hard you try, trouble will find us one way or another.
People had troubles since the pope was an altar boy.
People had worries from when the Dead Sea was only critical.

You see - Hear those drums running and listen to those guitars skankin, yeah

(Put a smile on your face, don't let the troubles get you down, shoop shoop doo doo...)

Let me tell you how we feel:
We feel irie! (irie)...
We feel so irie (irie)...
Tell me now - do you feel like we do?...

No man can hide from his fears, since they are part of him;
They always know where to find him.
Come on, walk tall and keep your head high.
I tell you again and again:

(Put a smile on your face, don't let the troubles get you down, shoop shoop doo doo...)

We feel irie! (irie)...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful Day- U2

^nuff said

The heart is abloom
Shoots up through the stone in the ground

There's no room
No space to run in this town

You're out of luck
And the reason that you had to care

The traffic is stuck
And you're not movin' anywhere

You thopught you'd found a friend
To take you out of this place

Someone to lend a hand
In return for grace

It's a beautiful day
Sky falls you feel like
It's a beautiful day
Don't let it get away

On the road
you've got no destination

___-____
In a maze 'o her imagination

Your love is down
Even if that doesn't ring true

You've been all over
And it's been over you

It's a beautiful day
Don't let it get away
It's a beautiful day
Whooowhoowhooo

Touch me
Take me to that other

Teach me
I know i'm not a hopeless case

See the world in green and blue
See China right in front of you

See the canyons broken by clouds
See the -____ fleets glittering ____

See the bedouins fires up now
See the oil fields up first light and

See the bird with the leaf in her mouth
After the flood all the colors came out

It was a beautiful day
Don't let it get away

Beautiful dayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Thought I'd put this up. I love Chrissy Amphlett and The Divinyls.
The frantic mood and pace of the song really seems to capture my own often frantic mood. And the last lines about "too much, too young" kind of gets my emotional state of often feeling quite overwhemled and overstimulated.

"Boys in Town" The Divinyls
I am thru with hanging around
With all the boys in town
Now I want a man around
Get me out of here

I am a just red brassiere to all the boys in town
Put this bus in top gear get me out of here

I must have been desperate I must have been pretty low
I must have been desperate I must have been pretty low

I was always driving home all the boys in town
But they never telephoned get me out of here
I think theyre pretty phoney
Youre not like the rest
Youve heard of matrimony
Theyve all flunked the test

I must have been desperate I must of been pretty low
I must have been desperate I must have been pretty slow

Oh Im tired oh Im wired
Oh Im tired, oh Im wired ahhhhhhhh

Too much too young, too much too young
Too much too young, too much too young
Get me out of here, get me out of here
Get me out of here, get me out of here
Get me out of here, get me out of here
Get me out of here


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh and sorry but I had to add this song as well. Another home-grown Aussie one and it's a beautiful one at that!!

I had heard a later version sung slowly by a woman, and it was eerie and beautiful. But the original is also beautiful in it's own way.

The tune alone is quite beautiful and pulls at your emotions.
"Flame Trees" by Cold Chisel -Aussie band!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!
Kids out driving Saturday afternoon pass me by
I'm just savouring familiar sights
We share some history, this town and I
And I can't stop that long forgotten feeling of her
Try to book a room to stay tonight

Number one is to find some friends to say "You're doing well
After all this time you boys look just the same"
Number two is the happy hour at one of two hotels
Settle in to play "Do you remember so and so?"
Number three is never say her name

Oh the flame trees will blind the weary driver
And there's nothing else could set fire to this town
There's no change, there's no pace
Everything within its place
Just makes it harder to believe that she won't be around

But Ah! Who needs that sentimental bull****, anyway
Takes more than just a memory to make me cry
I'm happy just to sit here round a table with old friends
And see which one of us can tell the biggest lies

There's a girl falling in love near where the pianola stands
With her young local factory out-of-worker, holding hands
And I'm wondering if he'll go or if he'll stay

Do you remember, nothing stopped us on the field
In our day

Oh the flame trees will blind the weary driver
And there's nothing else could set fire to this town
There's no change, there's no pace
Everything within its place
Just makes it harder to believe that she won't be around

Oh the flame trees will blind the weary driver
And there's nothing else could set fire to this town
There's no change, there's no pace
Everything within its place
Just makes it harder to believe that she won't be around


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't Stop Me Now- Queen

Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time
I feel aliiiiiivee
And the world turnin' inside out
I'm floa

blah I'm too lazy to finish typing this


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I think we're alone now
There doesn't seem to be anyone around
I think we're alone now
The beating of our hearts is the only sound

~ Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Franklin said:


> Don't Stop Me Now- Queen
> 
> Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time
> I feel aliiiiiivee
> ...


...do what I do: don't bother typing out the lyrics yourself. Simply do a google search of the song you like, with the word: "lyrics" and google will brink up an already typed set of lyrics for your song!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Franklin said:
> 
> 
> > Don't Stop Me Now- Queen
> ...


I just don't think it's quite as heartfelt as typing out the words as you're listening to the song.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This song was one of my favorites years ago. I just happened across it again recently...

Tracy Chapman - "Remember the Tinman"

There are locks on the doors
And chains stretched across all the entries to the inside
There's a gate and a fence
And bars to protect from only God knows what lurks outside

Who stole your heart left you with a space
That no one and nothing can fill 
Who stole your heart who took it away
Knowing that without it you can't live

Who took away the part so essential to the whole
Left you a hollow body
Skin and bone
What robber what thief who stole your heart and the key

Who stole your heart 
The smile from your face
The innocence the light from your eyes
Who stole your heart or did you give it away
And if so then when and why

Who took away the part so essential to the whole
Left you a hollow body
Skin and bone
What robber what thief
Who stole your heart and the key 

Now all sentiment is gone
Now you have no trust in no one 

Who stole your heart
Did you know but forget the method and moment in time
Was it a trickster using mirrors and sleight of hand
A strong elixir or a potion that you drank

Who hurt your heart
Bruised it in a place
That no one and nothing can heal 
You've gone to wizards, princes and magic men
You've gone to witches, the good the bad the indifferent

But still all sentiment is gone
But still you have no trust in no one 

If you can tear down the walls
Throw your armor away remove all roadblocks barricades
If you can forget there are bandits and dragons to slay
And don't forget that you defend an empty space

And remember the tinman
Found he had what he thought he lacked
Remember the tinman
Go find your heart and take it back 

Who stole your heart
Maybe no one can say
One day you will find it I pray


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

Oasis - The Masterplan

Take the time to make some sense 
Of what you want to say
And cast your words away upon the waves
Sail them home with acquiesce
On a ship of hope today
And as they land upon the shore
Tell them not to fear no more
Say it loud and sing it proud
Today...

And then dance if you want to dance
Please brother take a chance
You know they're gonna go
Which way they wanna go
All we know is that we don't know --
How it's gonna be
Please brother let it be
Life on the other hand won't make us understand
We're all part of the masterplan

Say it loud and sing it proud
Today... 
I'm not saying right is wrong
It's up to us to make
The best of all the things that come our way
Coz everything that's been has past
The answer's in the looking glass
There's four and twenty million doors
On life's endless corridor
Say it loud and sing it proud
And they...

Will dance if they want to dance
Please brother take a chance
You know they're gonna go
Which way they wanna go
All we know is that we don't know --
How it's gonna be
Please brother let it be
Life on the other hand won't make you understand
Why we're all part of the masterplan


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

"Alien from somewhere" -I like those lyrics (don't know the song though) except the part where it says that "life on the other hand won't make you understand". I'm not sure what that is saying, but I like the other lyrics -they seem to be saying to accept change and lack of order and to accept not knowing.

The line about "You know they're gonna go which way they're gonna go" reminds me of the Zen idea - "because it's what the universe wants". Which is what is to be accepted as opposed to for example trying to analyse or find out 'why'.

Ardrum: that's a pretty heartfelt song. I like the use of the symbol of the tinman: unemotional but needing of a heart. And I like the line: "and don't forget that you defend an empty space". It's interesting against the other lines: "And remember the tinman ...found he had what he thought he lacked". 

I've chosen this song before. It is just that it seems to express the way that life it self is, for me. -Whether 'life' is momentarily a specific 'person' or a desired state of mind, or anything really ....but really living is somewhere between 'coming and going', 'gain and loss', 'love and hate' and all the rest of those polarities that exist everywhere. Just like God is The Beginning and The End. And really living in between, or where "the two go together", is elusive.

Maybe what Jesus said in the gospel of Thomas about the self is relevant: 'You can never lose it, and for the same reason you can never grab hold of it'.

"Ruby Tuesday" by The Rolling Stones
She would never say where she came from
Yesterday don't matter if its gone
While the sun is bright
Or in the darkest night
No one knows
She comes and goes

Goodbye, ruby tuesday
Who could hang a name on you?
When you change with every new day
Still I'm gonna miss you...

Don't question why she needs to be so free
She'll tell you its the only way to be
She just can't be chained
To a life where nothing's gained
And nothing's lost
At such a cost

Theres no time to lose, I heard her say
Catch your dreams before they slip away
Dying all the time
Lose your dreams
And you will lose your mind.
Ain't life unkind?

Goodbye, ruby tuesday
Who could hang a name on you?
When you change with every new day
Still I'm gonna miss you...


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> "
> 
> Maybe what Jesus said in the gospel of Thomas about the self is relevant: 'You can never lose it, and for the same reason you can never grab hold of it'.


 Jesus said this? He may have been a hip dude after all. lol. Though the reasoning is a little confusing to me. If it just said: " You can never lose it, and you can never grab hold of it." that would have been enough for me. I'm not sure of the _reason_ that I can never "lose my self" and how that relates to not being able to "grab hold of my self."


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I think you're right, actually. The way you said it actually sounds more like the quote (according to my memory) ...sorry, I probably should really have looked it up to get it right. I mean, stuff like that is pretty specific and it's important to at least get what people really said right (even when ones' understanding is pretty basic).

As for 'the reason' -I think i may have added that unintentionally (because that's how I tend to think about such things). And I figure that it's just cos you can't help but have your own viewpoint always, and so you can never lose the self. And, you can't grab hold of 'the self' (or your viewpoint or your identity), because you can't step outside of yourself. (And instead, a person has to learn giving up trying to grasp or grab hold of things like identity, if they want to work out who they are in a situation.) 

...or, there is this gatha that I try to use in my mindfulness practise (which I have been pretty slack with!) that sort of explains the reasoning...

I can't remember it well word-for-word (cos I'm pretty slack, but it's something like...)

"Going out to get the universe brings chaos
Letting it come to me brings peace"

...Oh, and it's a pity that the church banned The Gospel of Thomas as an apocryphal text. For one thing, things that Jesus says in there actually tend to put a new spin on what he said in the "official" gospels. 
There's one cool thing that he says in the Gospel of Thomas that is:

"When you make the two into one, a hand like a foot, a foot like a hand, male like female, female like male, the outside like the inside ...then you will enter the Kingdom of Heaven"

Another one I can remember is:
"If you have found the end, then you have found the beginning"

And this is a direct quote:
"If you bring forth what is within you, what you have will save you. If you do not bring it forth, what you do not have within you will kill you."

Wikipedia describes the Gospel of Thomas as presenting Jesus as more of a guide for people to discover enlightenment from within. 
It's interesting that it was banned.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Depeche Mode - Precious

Precious and fragile things
Need special handling
My God what have we done to You?

We always try to share
The tenderest of care
Now look what we have put You through...

Things get damaged
Things get broken
I thought we'd manage
But words left unspoken
Left us so brittle
There was so little left to give

Angels with silver wings
Shouldn't know suffering
I wish I could take the pain for You

If God has a master plan
That only He understands
I hope it's Your eyes He's seeing through

Things get damaged
Things get broken
I thought we'd manage
But words left unspoken
Left us so brittle
There was so little left to give

I pray You learn to trust
Have faith in both of us
And keep room in Your heart for two

Things get damaged
Things get broken
I thought we'd manage
But words left unspoken
Left us so brittle
There was so little left to give


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> I think you're right, actually. The way you said it actually sounds more like the quote (according to my memory) ...sorry, I probably should really have looked it up to get it right. I mean, stuff like that is pretty specific and it's important to at least get what people really said right (even when ones' understanding is pretty basic).


 Don't worry about it. No need to apologize. I realized that I may have been splitting hairs there,and I almost didn't go into it. We're not familiar with one another and I easily get nervous discussing this stuff on a message board, so.. I think the crux of the statement was there. 

I realize that this thread is kind of going beyond the song of the day..so,my apologies there. 



RubyTuesday said:


> As for 'the reason' -I think i may have added that unintentionally (because that's how I tend to think about such things). And I figure that it's just cos you can't help but have your own viewpoint always, and so you can never lose the self. And, you can't grab hold of 'the self' (or your viewpoint or your identity), because you can't step outside of yourself. (And instead, a person has to learn giving up trying to grasp or grab hold of things like identity, if they want to work out who they are in a situation.)


This makes perfect sense to me, and I'm glad to hear someone talking about it. People unfamiliar with Eastern thought often think you're crazy when they hear you talking about the self in a way they're unaccustomed to. I don't know much about Buddhism. I picked up on these notions from Jean Paul Sartre, who's ideas often parallel Eastern thought. Not to a tee, but there is a similarity. I read a book a while back by Alan Watts called "The Wisdom Of Insecurity". Watts practices his own form of Buddhism,and he goes for the notion that the "I" doesn't exist. Can you post links here? http://www.amazon.com/Wisdom-Insecurity ... 0394704681 Well I recommend that book to anyone interested in a little philosophy and Eastern thought.



RubyTuesday said:


> ...Oh, and it's a pity that the church banned The Gospel of Thomas as an apocryphal text. For one thing, things that Jesus says in there actually tend to put a new spin on what he said in the "official" gospels.


Yeah,it's funny how the church seems to have banned anything resembling truth. But people are being clued in these days, I think.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

some like it hot - robert palmer


We want to multiply, are you gonna do it
I know you're qualified, are you gonna do it
Dont be so circumscribed, are you gonna do it
Just get yourself untied, are you gonna do it

Feel the heat pushing you to decide
Feel the heat burning you up, ready or not

Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
Some feel the heat and decide that they cant go on
Some like it hot, but you cant tell how hot til you try
Some like it hot, so lets turn up the heat til we fry

The girl is at your side, are you gonna do it
She wants to be your bride, are you gonna do it
She wants to multiply, are you gonna do it
I know you wont be satisfied until you do it

Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
Some feel the heat and decide that they cant go onv
Some like it hot, but you cant tell how hot til you try
Some like it hot, so lets turn up the heat til we fry

Feel the heat pushing you to decide
Feel the heat burning you up, ready or not


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Mr Coconutholder is getting luuuuuuuuuuuu-ckeeeee tonight, :lol


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

tupac -- locked up [remix] 

i dont know if this song is real, or if some guy just mixed it.......

him talking:

"its gone be some stuff we gone see that gone make it hard to smile in the future, but through whatever you see, through all the rain and pain, you gotta keep your sense of humor, you gotta be able to smile through all of this.."'

lyrics:

Now ever since my birth, I've been cursed since I'm born to wild
in case I never get to holla at my unborn child
Many things learned in prison, blessed and still livin
Tryna earn every penny that I'm gettin, and reminiscin
to the beginnin of my mission
When I was conceived, and came to be in this position
My momma was a Panther loud, single parent but she proud
when she witnessed baby boy rip a crowd
To school, but I dropped out, and left the house
Cause my mama say I'm good for nothin, so I'm out
Since I only got one life to live, my only friend is my missory...


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Bigger Than My Body - John Mayer





This is a call to the colorblind
This is an IOU
I'm stranded behind the horizon line
Tied up in something true

Yes I'm grounded
Got my wings clipped
I'm surrounded by all this pavement
Guess I'll circle
While I'm waiting for my fuse to dry

Someday I'll fly
Someday I'll soar
Someday I'll be so damn much more
Cause I'm bigger than my body gives me credit for

Why is it not my time?
What is there more to learn?
Shed this skin I've been tripping in
Never to quite return

Yes I'm grounded
Got my wings clipped
I'm surrounded by all this pavement
Guess I'll circle
[ Bigger Than My Body lyrics found on http://www.completealbumlyrics.com ]
While I'm waiting for my fuse to dry

Someday I'll fly
Someday I'll soar
Someday I'll be so damn much more
Cause I'm bigger than my body gives me credit for

Maybe I'll tangle in the power lines
And it might be over in a second's time
But I'll gladly go down in a flame
If a flame's what it takes to remember my name

Yes I'm grounded
Got my wings clipped
I'm surrounded by all this pavement
Guess I'll circle
While I'm waiting for my fuse to dry
Waiting for my fuse to dry

Someday I'll fly
Someday I'll soar
Someday I'll be so damn much more
Cause I'm bigger than my body gives me credit for
Cause I'm bigger than my body
I'm bigger than my body
I'm bigger than my body now


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I like that song smiles.

Gabriela Montero piano arrangement of Bach's Brandenberg Concerto No 3. (3rd movement).


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Go Faster- Black Crowes

I took all I need
I don't need no more

So I took what I want
Till I want some more

You can't stop more high wheel passion
If you slow down I will outlast you

But when you're down
You won't find me laughing

And just one question 
I might ask you

And in my cell I gave disaster
Can you make this thing go faster?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FIXX - Saved by Zero

Maybe, someday
Saved by zero
I'll be more together
stretched by fewer
Thoughts that leave me
Chasing utter
My dreams disown me
Loaded with danger
Maybe I'll win
Saved by Zero
Holding onto
Winds that teach me
I will conquer
Space around me
Maybe I'll win
Saved by zero
Maybe I'll win
Saved by zero


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Gerard said:


> I like that song smiles.


yeah its a great song! I like the lyrics.

Its my Life - Bon Jovi 





This ain't a song for the broken-hearted
No silent prayer for the faith-departed
I ain't gonna be just a face in the crowd
You're gonna hear my voice
When I shout it out loud

Chorus:
It's my life
It's now or never
I ain't gonna live forever
I just want to live while I'm alive
(It's my life)
My heart is like an open highway
Like Frankie said
I did it my way
I just wanna live while I'm alive
It's my life

This is for the ones who stood their ground
For Tommy and Gina who never backed down
Tomorrow's getting harder make no mistake
*Luck ain't even lucky
Got to make your own breaks*

Chorus:
It's my life
And it's now or never
I ain't gonna live forever
I just want to live while I'm alive
(It's my life)
My heart is like an open highway
Like Frankie said
I did it my way
I just want to live while I'm alive
'Cause it's my life

Better stand tall when they're calling you out
Don't bend, don't break, hell, don't back down

Chorus:
It's my life
And it's now or never
'Cause I ain't gonna live forever
I just want to live while I'm alive
(It's my life)
My heart is like an open highway
Like Frankie said
I did it my way
I just want to live while I'm alive

Chorus:
It's my life
And it's now or never
'Cause I ain't gonna live forever
I just want to live while I'm alive
(It's my life)
My heart is like an open highway
Like Frankie said
I did it my way
I just want to live while I'm alive
'Cause it's my life


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The following statement is nothing against you, Smiles, because I like you.

I don't know why but that Bon Jovi song is like nails on a chalkboard for me. I can't stand it.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Whaaa? You’ve hurt my feelings. No one can say that about Bon Jovi and especially that song!!! I am just like totally depressed right now. Sheeeshhhh. I need to go take my anti – depressants. 

Since you’ve hurt my feelings so blatantly, you must buy me lunch now.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Modest Mouse - "Perfect Disguise"

Used here: 




Well, you've got the perfect disguise and you're lookin' okay
From the bottom of the best of the worst, well what can I say?
Cuz you cocked your head to shoot me down 
And I don't give a damn about you or this town no more
No, but I know the score
Need me to fall down, so you can climb up 
Some fool *** ladder, well good luck 
I hope, I hope there's something better up there
Cuz you cocked your head to shoot me down 
And I don't give a damn about you or this town no more
No cuz I know the score
Broke my back, broke my back, broke my back


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

smiles said:


> Whaaa? You've hurt my feelings. No one can say that about Bon Jovi and especially that song!!! I am just like totally depressed right now. Sheeeshhhh. I need to go take my anti - depressants.
> 
> Since you've hurt my feelings so blatantly, you must buy me lunch now.


 :lol

no problem!! :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I feel like this.

http://www.clogsmusic.com/mp3/clogs_im_very_sad.mp3


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

im so hood!--[remix]

ludacris--

(in my hood...luda!..look here...)

Everybdy come equipped with bangas 
Throwing up our middle fangas
And you know I don't slip so I gotta keep 10 in the clip and 1 the chambers
Better be walking with angels 
And never take candy from strangers 
Luda's dressed in stripes had to earn my stripes like I played with the Bengals 
I'm in the zone homes going for the two point conversion 
I'm so hood that Ludacris should've been on the original version 
But this is the remix 
With the cheap tricks 
Hitting sweet licks 
And I cut the braids off with the waves and the fade that will make you sea sick
See this is the way that we ball 
And this is the way that we brall
So put a fist in the air if you care 
that United we stand and divided we fall 
When the south is in the house you better watch your mouth 
Cause we on that hood **** I'm hood rich 
Coming around your hood *****
I swear i'm so....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

CHEERS theme song - Where everybody knows your name -

Making your way in the world today 
Takes everything you've got; 
Taking a break from all your worries 
Sure would help a lot. 
Wouldn't you like to get away? 

All those night when you've got no lights, 
The check is in the mail; 
And your little angel 
Hung the cat up by it's tail; 
And your third fiance didn't show; 

Sometimes you want to go 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to be where you can see, 
Our troubles are all the same; 
You want to be where everybody knows your name. 

Roll out of bed, Mr. Coffee's dead; 
The morning's looking bright; 
And your shrink ran off to Europe, 
And didn't even write; 
And your husband wants to be a girl; 

Be glad there's one place in the world 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to go where people know, 
People are all the same; 
You want to go where everybody knows your name. 

Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came;


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

That's one of those weirdly depressing tv show theme songs.Not necessarily the words.. maybe the music a little.(little tinkling piano at the end..i think.lol.) A lot of tv show intros have had that weird forlorn feeling to them. Like welcome back Kotter. The dirty city imagery never helped.Maybe that's what it is with Cheers ,too except in that case it's weird old cartoon imagery, like late 19th, early20th century people al gussied up.lol. The intro for Cheers used to have that as an intro,unless I'm remembering wrong. There's other shows,but i suppose that would be fodder for another thread. hmm.. st. elsewhere. ha ha. ha.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I know what you mean! So true. Yes Cheers had that wierd cartoon imagery.

There were some shows I could not watch because I could not get past the theme song. I hated some of them. I had a really hard time listening to the "MASH" theme song and watching the intro. That song is so sad!





here is a youtube clip of some dude playing it on his guitar.

Another one I couldn't handle was Moonlighting. I hated their start up theme imagery and song. So that completely turned me off to the show. It wasn't necessarily depressing, I just didn't like it....





woah I just realized "Booger" was on that show from Revenge of the Nerds. I love that guy! I had no idea.

I just checked out welcome back kotter





ha ha yeah that sucks too! LOL


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeh, depressing theme songs seems to have been a trend. One that came to mind was Family Ties. It was a funny show, but a nostalgic sad intro.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes Embers! I agree!! That is a sucky intro and sad song. It feels like the song doesn't go with the show or the inro itself.

I use to love that show too!

I had a huge crush on Michael J. Fox!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yes Embers! I agree!! That is a sucky intro and sad song. It feels like the song doesn't go with the show or the inro itself.
> 
> I use to love that show too!
> 
> I had a huge crush on Michael J. Fox!


I had a crush on him too. It never developed into anything because I always thought he was too good for me, funny, cute, smart. Then I found out I was a foot taller than him so I could finally let go. :rofl

oke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah he's a real short guy. Funny thing about me is, I've always been attracted to or had crushes on short guys. Not ones shorter than me although I doubt there are many shorter than me (I'm 5'2") but you know, shorter than average guys.

I believe MJF's wife is a lot taller than him. So I don't think you should have totally ruled yourself out!  

I remember when I found out he had Parkinson's. He hid it well on the show. He hid it by putting his hands in his pockets a lot and doing different things with his hands to hide the shaking. I look up to him for being able to pull it all off like that and being such a great actor.

He was always so cute though. You just wanted to hug him. Like a teddy bear.


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

Mash is a damn good one,C.H.  or maybe it should be :sigh 

I always hated moonlighting.Don't even remember why. It was probably universal household agreement. Lots of people can't stand Bruce Willis right?

Michael J.Fox.. now that dude's a perfect example of a total extrovert. I always kind of liked him for it,too. I always remember scenes of him eating something in front of people, just chomping away,looking totally un self conscious. I'm sure that everyone knows about people with s.a. and eating in front of people. Still bothers me some... damn it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've heard ppl say Mash was a good show. I never gave it a chance. I'd change it as soon as the theme song started. That is all I had to hear. :b 

Yes I can't stand Bruce Willis. I'm not even sure why. I just don't like him. :stu 

Michael J. Fox I felt like I could relate to a little because he always seemed soo full of excess energy. You never know it could have been nervous energy. He was always so jumpy. I guess that could have been the parkinson's too?? Hmmm... I don't know. :con


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"Lover's Spit" by Broken Social Scene

All these people drinking lover's spit
They sit around and clean their face with it
And they listen to teeth to learn how to quit
Tied to a night they never met

You know it's time
That we grow old and do some sh*t
I like it all that way

All these people drinking lover's spit
Swallowing words while giving head
They listen to teeth to learn how to quit
Better take some hand and get used to it

You know it's time
That we grow old and do some sh*t
I like it all that way


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

In the Court of the Crimson King- King Crimson

The rusted chains of prison moons
Are shattered by the sun

I walk a road
Horizons change
The tournament's begun

The purple piper plays his tune
The choirs softly sing

The lullaby's in an ancient tongue
For the court of the crimson kinngggggggggggggggggggg

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahah

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Woke Up This Morning- Alabama 3

*bad *** beat*

You woke up this morning
Got yourself a gun,
Mama always said you'd be
The Chosen One.

She said: You're one in a million
You've got to burn to shine,
But you were born under a bad sign,
With a blue moon in your eyes.

You woke up this morning
All the love has gone,
Your Papa never told you
About right and wrong.

But you're looking good, baby,
I believe you're feeling fine, (shame about it),
Born under a bad sign
With a blue moon in your eyes.

You woke up this morning
The world turned upside down,
Thing's ain't been the same
Since the Blues walked into town.

But you're one in a million
You've got that shotgun shine.
Born under a bad sign,
With a blue moon in your eyes.

When you woke up this morning everything you had was
gone. By half past ten your head was going ding-dong.
Ringing like a bell from your head down to your toes,
like a voice telling you there was something you should
know. Last night you were flying but today you're so low
- ain't it times like these that make you wonder if
you'll ever know the meaning of things as they appear to
the others; wives, mothers, fathers, sisters and
brothers. Don't you wish you didn't function, wish you
didn't think beyond the next paycheck and the next little
drink' Well you do so make up your mind to go on, 'cos
when you woke up this morning everything you had was gone.

When you woke up this morning,
When you woke up this morning,
When you woke up this morning,
Mama said you'd be the Chosen One.

When you woke up this morning,
When you woke up this morning,
When you woke up this morning,
You got yourself a gun.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's a song about giving up, but not giving in...

"Wave of Mutilation" , the Pixies
cease to resist, giving my goodbye
drive my car into the ocean
you'll think i'm dead, but i sail away
on a wave of mutilation
a wave
wave

i've kissed mermaids, rode the el nino
walked the sand with the crustaceans
could find my way to mariana
on a wave of mutilation,
wave of mutilation
wave of mutilation
wave

wave of mutilation
wave


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

The Pixies Doolittle is definitely one of my all time favorite albums. Someone
s gotta do "Monkey gone to heaven" now, considering how we're all wising up these days about global warming... we are wising up, aren't we?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

We are wising up. I agree.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Well! I know what new music I want to listen to!!!
I found this information about Mozart when I was looking up sheet music on the net... It's hilarious!! :lol

Taken from 'Wikipedia'...
_
"Leck mich im Arsch is a canon in B-flat major composed by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, K. 231 (K382c), with lyrics in German. It was one of a set of at least six canons probably written in Vienna in 1782.[1] Sung by six voices as a three-part round, it is thought to be a party piece for his friends.

A literal translation of the song's title and lyrics into English would be "Lick me in the arse". The correct idiomatic translation is "Kiss my arse" or "Get stuffed".[2]

Lyrics

Leck mich im Arsch!
Laßt uns froh sein!
Murren ist vergebens!
Knurren, Brummen ist vergebens,
ist das wahre Kreuz des Lebens,
das Brummen ist vergebens,
Knurren, Brummen ist vergebens, vergebens!
Drum laßt uns froh und fröhlich, froh sein!

Kiss my arse!
Let us be glad!
Grumbling is in vain!
Growling, droning is in vain,
is the true bane of life,
Droning is in vain,
Growling, droning is in vain, in vain!
Thus let us be cheerful and merry, be glad!"_

Taken from:
*K233 and K234 Mozat's "Kiss my ***" Canons
Dennis Pajot*, at "Mozart Forum"...

_"In 1799 Constanze Mozart sent Breitkopf & Härtel several manuscripts including a list of "songs". Among this list of songs Item 21 reads "Three Canons Lek mich im Arsch". Constanze included a note saying she would be sending the Canons later and that their texts would have to be altered because they were "unruly". It is uncertain which canons she referred to but two were most likely--K231/382c, known by its incipit "Leck mich im Arsch" (Kiss my ***) and K233/382e "Leck mir den Arsch fein recht schon sauber" (Kiss my ever so nice clean ***).

the text "Difficile lectu mihi Mars" apparently makes fun of Johann Nepomuk Peyerl (a Bavarian tenor in Mozart's circle). According to an account by Gottfried Weber in 1824 one evening Mozart wrote out the nonsense Latin sounding words in the hope that Peyerl's accent would pronounce the words "Lectu mihi mars" as "leck du mich im Arse". When this happened the party would turn the page over and find the mocking canon K560a "O du eselhafter Peirel", which is indeed written on the back of the K559 autograph. However Dunning in NMA shows there is reason to doubt this account. This canon also has Mozart versions using the names "Martin" and "Jakob". The Breitkopf & Härtel set spoken of earlier uses the word Reitknecht, perhaps used by B & H to make a text more presentable.

Another of Mozart's humorous canons is K232/509a "Lieber Freistaedtler, Lieber Gaulimauli" written most likely in summer of 1787, where Mozart pokes fun at a student, Franz Jakob Freystadtler, whom he nicknamed "Gaulimauli" (horse-mouth) "Stachelschwein" (porcupine) and "Herr Lilienfeld (Mr. Lilyfield) in letters and a comedy sketched by himself. In my favorite Canon K561, Mozart says good night with an insult in five languages, and then ends by saying "Sleep tight, and stick your *** in your mouth". Again B & H made a complete re-texting for the canon."_

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

run tha streetz -- tupac

so tell me am i wrong?
for tryna comunicate through a song
im up early in tha mornin
by sunrise i'll be gone
all my homies is wait'n for me
plottin on plans that we made and all the fun that its gone be
so meet me at 3 and dont be late n****
we hangin out all night while drinkin strait liquor
i heard its poppin at a club
but they say i cant get in cause im dressed like a thug
until i die
i'll be gang related
got me strive'n for a million stayin motivated
and now we made it
its a battle just for the big money
im live'n wild no smiles cause aint a thing funny
i came up hungry just a little n**** tryna make it
i only got one chance 
so i gotta take it
you never know when its all gonna happen
the rappin or the drugs
but until then give me love
and let me run the streets

....lol....i love rap....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Aimee Mann - "One"

One is the loneliest number
That you'll ever do
Two can be as bad as one
It's the loneliest number since the number one

"No" is the saddest experience
You'll ever know 
Yes, it's the saddest experience
You'll ever know 
Because one is the loneliest number
That'll you'll ever do
One is the loneliest number 
That you'll ever know 

It's just no good anymore 
Since you went away
Now I spend my time
Just making rhymes
Of Yesterday

Because one is the loneliest number 
That you'll ever do 
One is the loneliest number
That you'll ever know 

One is the loneliest number
One is the loneliest number 
One is the loneliest number
That you'll ever do 
One is the loneliest number
Much much worse than two 
One is a number divided by two


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

See. Mozart was no saint. May this be a lesson to us all.

You were looking up sheet music,Ruby? Is that just for lyrics? Or do you play an instrument?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

JVP said:


> See. Mozart was no saint. May this be a lesson to us all.
> 
> You were looking up sheet music,Ruby? Is that just for lyrics? Or do you play an instrument?


Mozart was cool!! -Even listening/playing his music gives you this sense of fun and enjoyment (in general and I 'spose therefore in life).

I was looking-up sheet music for the piano. I have a few Mozart pieces already: "Romance" and "The Queen of the Night's Vengeance Aria" (adapted version for the piano of course). Both are just delightful.
...I am going through a real classical music and Opera phase at the moment: have been watching/listening to Opera singing on you tube and am planning to see a new Opera with a friend.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'd go to an opera with you, Ruby, if I lived near you!


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I'd go to an opera with you, Ruby, if I lived near you!


 Me too ardrum. I could go with you guys... but I wouldn't want to be the third wheel, of course.har har.

I'm sure I could also utilize Ruby's piano playing skills on some of my songs. In fact, I could see something like that radically(maybe) changing the type of music I'm doing. Piano or keyboard could definitely be added to songs that I've done. I always wanted to learn keyboard, and I actually got one years ago, but became totally discouraged. A lot of songwriters that I like play a"half assed piano" like John Frusciante, Bob Mould, and Andy Partridge. I tried for a while but just let it go. :sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:lol ...thanks for the offer, guys, that's cool.

I've been talking about seeing an Opera with a friend (we used to go a fair bit) and I checked out what's playing -looks like "Carmen" in April and "Madame Butterfly" around November. I wouldn't mind seeing both.

My first Opera I saw with my sister -it was Puccini's "La Boheme" (I asked a gay guy at my then work place for his expert recommendation :lol ) IT was great and is one of the better ones to see. 'specially funny was seeing my sister bawl her eyes out at the tragic ending.

-But the music and drama really was very moving and uplifting.

Here's a link to one you tube vid I like: it's Musetta's "Quando me'n vo" -all about her singing how great she is, how beautiful and admired. The old man is her latest sugar daddy, and the angry guy is her jealous boyfriend. ...It's so over-the-top and dramatic: just fantastic!! :lol -you've gotta love it!

that's THE song for today, for me.


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

Too bad I don't understand the language. At first glance I thought the words looked French,but I suppose it's Italian. I had three years of Spanish, but unfortunately, I was an emotional wreck my Sophmore year and practically failed the third year.

Yeah, that seems like a good theme. I guess that's what the stage is for. Exposing absurdities and vanities. Did you know that Sartre wrote several plays? There's one called "No Exit" I think, and I know that the basic theme is that of three people trapped in a room together -Two women and one man,one woman is a lesbian. I'm not familiar with the play and I had to look it up real quick,but it's basically about three people and their psychological torments. I'm glad you indirectly reminded me of this, Ruby, because the play seems to be a nice summary of things that I've been long struggling to understand. I'm sure that's why Sartre wrote Plays. To communicate with people who weren't philosophy professors, or as I've said before: major brain bombs. ha ha.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

JVP said:


> Too bad I don't understand the language. At first glance I thought the words looked French,but I suppose it's Italian. I had three years of Spanish, but unfortunately, I was an emotional wreck my Sophmore year and practically failed the third year.
> 
> Yeah, that seems like a good theme. I guess that's what the stage is for. Exposing absurdities and vanities. Did you know that Sartre wrote several plays? There's one called "No Exit" I think, and I know that the basic theme is that of three people trapped in a room together -Two women and one man,one woman is a lesbian. I'm not familiar with the play and I had to look it up real quick,but it's basically about three people and their psychological torments. I'm glad you indirectly reminded me of this, Ruby, because the play seems to be a nice summary of things that I've been long struggling to understand. I'm sure that's why Sartre wrote Plays. To communicate with people who weren't philosophy professors, or as I've said before: major brain bombs. ha ha.


...sounds like the plot for a porn film :lol ...oops, sorry! :duck But it does! 
(I don't at all know of it. The only thing it reminds me of is that saying by someone that hell is being trapped in a room with your friends.)

Just on the side:- Today I bought cds of the classical Opera (50 songs; I want to get the rest of the Top 100) -since I just don't own enough classical music cds; and I also bought 4 cds of Mozart.


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

That saying is actually a famous quote of Sartre's,and its: "Hell is other people" It comes from the play we're talking about. Either you're remembering wrong, or there's a bastardized version of this out there somewhere. I could see people coming up with such a saying on their own,though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I always interpreted this song in a social anxiety sort of way, along with frustration toward those who tell you to "just get over it." This was one I listened to often in college when I felt bad and/or frustrated.

In fact, I really like this band. Few bands I've heard can express such a wide range of emotions on many different topics from song to song.

Eels - "Not Ready Yet" (background music to this video: 



 )

There's a world outside
And I know, 'cause I've heard talk
In my sweetest dream
I would go out for a walk

But I don't think I'm ready yet
Not feelin' up to it now
Just not that steady yet
And I don't need you telling me how

There's some happiness
If my stone face cracks again
Maybe some time sooner or later

But I don't think I'm ready yet
I'm not feelin' up to it now
Just not that steady yet
And I don't need You telling me how

So if I leave my room
Don't you tell me to lighten up
Maybe some time sooner or later

But I don't think I'm ready yet
Not feelin' up to it now
Just not that steady yet
I don't need you telling me how

I don't need you telling me how
I don't need you telling me how
I don't need you telling me how
I don't need you telling me how
I don't need you telling me how
I don't need you telling me how
I don't, don't need you telling me how


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I Believe in A Thing Called Love- The Darkness

I believe in a thing called love
Just listen to the rhythm of my heart
There's a chance we could make it now
We'll be rocking 'til the sun goes down
I believe in a thing called love
Ooh! Huh!

I wanna kiss you every minute, every hour, every day
You got me in a spin but everything is "A" O.K!

Touching you, touching me
Touching you cause you're touching me

I believe in a thing called love
Just listen to the rhythm of my heart
There's a chance we could make it now
We'll be rocking 'til the sun goes down
I believe in a thing called love
Ooh! Guitar!

Touching you, touching me
Touching you, cause you're touching me, ooow


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...THE song for the day!

...Well, I choose none other than "Wuthering Heights" by Kate Bush.
Had to happen sooner or later! ...It is afterall one of my most favorite songs. I used to listen to it heaps when I was a late teen/early adult. (Apparently it's a very girly thing to do as my sister discovered one night whilst waitressing: she was complaining about how her little sister listened too much to this song, and some female customers said: "OH, the 'Wuthering Height's' Phase -We went through that too!"

And if anyone's wondering what I'm like in real life ...well a little (but maybe not a lot) like this chick!!!! :eyes .... :um still don't know if that's a good or a bad thing :lol :b ...but I'm a better dancer!!

Here's the youtube link to the video clip:






*Wuthering Heights by Kate Bush*
_Out on the wiley, windy moors
We'd roll and fall in green.
You had a temper like my jealousy
Too hot, too greedy.
How could you leave me,
When I needed to possess you?
I hated you. I loved you, too.

Bad dreams in the night
You told me I was going to lose the fight,
Leave behind my wuthering, wuthering
Wuthering Heights.

Heathcliff, it's me, your Cathy, I've come home. I´m so cold,
let me in-a-your window

Heathcliff, it's me, your Cathy, I've come home. I´m so cold,
let me in-a-your window.

Ooh, it gets dark! It gets lonely,
On the other side from you.
I pine a lot. I find the lot
Falls through without you.
I'm coming back, love,
Cruel Heathcliff, my one dream,
My only master.

Too long I roamed in the night.
I'm coming back to his side, to put it right.
I'm coming home to wuthering, wuthering,
Wuthering Heights,

Heathcliff, it's me, your Cathy, I've come home. I'm so cold,
let me in-a-your window.

Heathcliff, it's me, your Cathy, I've come home. I'm so cold,
let me in-a-your window.

Ooh! Let me have it.
Let me grab your soul away.
Ooh! Let me have it.
Let me grab your soul away.
You know it's me--Cathy!

Heathcliff, it's me, your Cathy, I've come home. I´m so cold,
let me in-a-your window
Heathcliff, it's me, Cathy, I've come home. I´m so cold,
let me in-a-your window.

Heathcliff, it's me, your Cathy, I've come home. I'm so cold.
_


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Rockwell - Somebody's watching me

Who's watching
Tell me, who's watching
Who's watching me

I'm just an average man
With an average life
I work from nine to five
Hey, hell, I pay the price
All I want is to be left alone
In my average home
But why do I always feel
Like I'm in the twilight zone

And (I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
And I have no privacy
Whooooa-oh-oh
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
Tell me, is it just a dream

When I come home at night
I bolt the door real tight
People call me on the phone
I'm trying to avoid
But can the people on TV see me
Or am I just paranoid

When I'm in the shower
I'm afraid to wash my hair
'Cause I might open my eyes
And find someone standing there
People say I'm crazy
Just a little touched
But maybe showers remind me
Of Psycho too much
That's why

(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
And I have no privacy
Whooooa, oh-oh
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
Who's playin' tricks on me

[Instrumental Interlude]

(Who's watching me)
I don't know anymore
Are the neighbors watching me
(Who's watching)
Well, is the mailman watching me
(Tell me, who's watching)
And I don't feel safe anymore
Oh, what a mess
I wonder who's watching me now
(Who)
The IRS

(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
And I have no privacy
Whooooa, oh-oh
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
Tell me, is it just a dream

(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
And I have no privacy
Whooooa, oh-oh
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
Who's playin' tricks on me
(Who's watching me)
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
Oooooooh
Whooooa-oh-oh
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
So ? who can it be
(Who's watching me)
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
Whooooa-oh-oh
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
Who's playing tricks on me
(Who's watching me)
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
Can I have my privacy
Whooooa-oh-oh
(I always feel like)
(Somebody's watching me)
Who's playing tricks on me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to be afraid of that music video....I always feel like somebody's watching meeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

he he

yeah it was a little freaky.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just the Way I'm Feeling- Feeder

Love In
Love Out
Find the feelin'

Scream in
Scream Out
Time for healin

You feel the moments gone too soon

You're watchin' clouds come over you

Torn in two

You close your eyes for some place new

Torn in twoooooooo

And I feel it's goin down
Ten feet below the ground

I'm waitin for your healin hand
One touch can bring me round

I feel we're goin down
It's just the way I'm feelin...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

For N.

Italian Text
Nessun dorma! Nessun dorma!
Tu pure, o, Principessa,
nella tua fredda stanza,
guardi le stelle
che tremano d'amore
e di speranza.
Ma il mio mistero è chiuso in me,
il nome mio nessun saprà!
No, no, sulla tua bocca lo dirò
quando la luce splenderà!
Ed il mio bacio scioglierà il silenzio
che ti fa mia!
(Il nome suo nessun saprà!...
e noi dovrem, ahime, morir!)
Dilegua, o notte!
Tramontate, stelle!
Tramontate, stelle!
All'alba vincerò!
vincerò, vincerò!

English Translation of "Nessun Dorma"
Nobody shall sleep!...
Nobody shall sleep!
Even you, o Princess,
in your cold room,
watch the stars,
that tremble with love and with hope.
But my secret is hidden within me,
my name no one shall know...

No!...No!...
On your mouth I will tell it when the light shines.
And my kiss will dissolve the silence that makes you mine!...
(No one will know his name and we must, alas, die.)
Vanish, o night!
Set, stars! Set, stars!
At dawn, I will win! I will win! I will win!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I love Kate Bush.

Here is the lyrics and you tube clips of the song. The second you tube video is her singing "Running Up that Hill" with a guy from Pink Floyd, I believe (for anyone who's a real fan of either artist).










Running Up that Hill Kate Bush
Do you want to feel how it feels?
Do you want to know, know that it doesn't hurt me?
Do you want to hear about the deal that I'm making?
You, It's you and me.

And if I only could,
I'd make a deal with God,
And I'd get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
Be running up that building.
Say, If I only could, oh...

You don't want to hurt me,
But see how deep the bullet lies.
Unaware, I'm tearing you asunder.
Ooh, There is thunder in our hearts.

Is there so much hate for the ones who love?
Tell me we both matter don't we?

You,
It's you and me,
It's you and me who won't be unhappy.

And if I only could,
I'd make a deal with God,
And I'd get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
Be running up that building.
Say, If I only could, oh...

You,
It's you and me,
It's you and me who won't be unhappy.

Come on baby, come on darling
Let me steal this moment from you now
Oh come on angel, come on come on darlin'
Let's exchange the experience oh...

And if I only could,
I'd make a deal with God,
And I'd get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
With no problems...

Say if I only could,
I'd make a deal with God,
And I'd get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
With no problems...

Say if I only could,
I'd make a deal with God,
And I'd get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
With no problems...

Say, If I only could...
Oh...
Be running up that hill,
With no problems...

If only I could,
Be running up that hill...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Part of "head over heals" by Tears for Fears:

I wanted to be with you alone
And talk about the weather
But traditions I can trace against the child in your face
Won't escape my attention
You keep your distance fear the system of touch
And gentle persuasion
I'm lost in admiration that I need you this much
Oh, you're wasting my time
You're just wasting time

Something happens and I'm head over heels
I never find out till I'm head over heels
Something happens and I'm head over heels
Ah don't take my heart
Don't break my heart
Don't throw it away


and I know I posted this one already but, eff it, I love these songs: Lay your hands on me by the Thompson Twins:

This old life seemed much too long
With little point in going on
I couldn't think of what to say
Words just vanished in the haze
I was feeling cold and tired
Yeah kinda sad and uninspired
But when it almost seemed too much
I see your face
And sense the grace
And feel the magic in your touch
(chorus)
OH LAY YOUR HANDS
LAY YOUR HANDS ON ME
OH LAY YOUR HANDS
WOO-OO-OO-OO!
OH LAY YOUR HANDS
OH LAY HOUR HANDS ON ME
Back and forth across the sea
I have chased so many dreams
But I have never felt the grace
That I have felt in your embrace
Oh I was tired and I was cold
Yeah with a hunger in my soul
When it almost seemed too much
I see your face
And sense the grace
And feel the magic in your touch
(REPEAT CHORUS)
Now you made me feel so good
Yeah like I never ever thought I would
You know you make me feel so strong
And now our laughter just goes on and on
So c'mon lay your hands on me
Cause close to you is where I really wanna be
And if it ever gets too much
I see your face
And sense the grace
And feel the magic in our touch


-end songs of the day- by Lori


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence will forever be one of my favorites:

Words like violence
Break the silence
Come crashing in
Into my little world
Painful to me
Pierce right through me
Cant you understand
Oh my little girl

(chorus)


Vows are spoken
To be broken
Feelings are intense
Words are trivial
Pleasures remain
So does the pain
Words are meaningless
And forgettable


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

okay now for real - end of Lori's songs of the day....

Yay for the revival of this thread!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lori's songs? That's your name? No, it's Coconut (I imagine that's what it would actually say on your ID).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

haha Adam, yeah

my name is Lori! wheeeeeee!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It can still be, like, your barbarian name.... Lori the CoconutHolder!!! How intimidating!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Try, Try, Try


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Average White Band F'ing rocks!

Pick up the pieces, uh, huh 
Pick up the pieces, alright 
Pick up the pieces, uh, huh 
Pick up the pieces, whoo! 

Pick up the pieces 
Pick up the pieces 
Pick up the pieces, whoo 
Pick up the pieces


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm still confused as to why this is in the goal setting forum. :lol :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah thats weird, huh?

lessseee if I can find a song.....


K, Human League : Don't You Want Me Baby:

You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar 
When I met you 
I picked you out, I shook you up and turned you around 
Turned you into someone new 
Now five years later on you've got the world at your feet 
Success has been so easy for you 
But don't forget it's me who put you where you are now 
And I can put you back down too 

Don't, don't you want me 
You know I can't believe it when I hear that you won't see me 
Don't, don't you want me 
You know I don't believe you when you say that you don't need me 
It's much too late to find 
You think you've changed your mind 
You'd better change it back or we will both be sorry 

Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 
Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 

I was working as a waitress in a cocktail bar 
That much is true 
But even then I knew I'd find a much better place 
Either with or without you 
The five years we have had have been such good times 
I still love you 
But now I think it's time I lived my life on my own 
I guess it's just what I must do 

Don't, don't you want me 
You know I can't believe it when I hear that you won't see me 
Don't, don't you want me 
You know I don't believe you when you say that you don't need me 
It's much too late to find 
You think you've changed your mind 
You'd better change it back or we will both be sorry 

Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 
Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 

Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 
Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 
Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 
Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 
Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 
Don't you want me baby, Don't you want me oh 



ennnnnnnnnnnnnjoy...........


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:banana Awesome song Coco!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL
thanks FC!
:banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hows abouts this song for today? some Lionel Richie...yeah I'm a dork , but whatever.....
"Hello"

I've been alone with you
Inside my mind
And in my dreams I've kissed your lips
A thousand times
I sometimes see you
Pass outside my door
Hello!
Is it me you're looking for?
I can see it in your eyes
I can see it in your smile
You're all I've ever wanted
And my arms are open wide
Because you know just what to say
And you know just what to do
And I want to tell you so much
I love you

I long to see the sunlight in your hair
And tell you time and time again
How much I care
Sometimes I feel my heart will overflow
Hello!
I've just got to let you know
Because I wonder where you are
And I wonder what you do
Are you somewhere feeling lonely?
Or is someone loving you?
Tell me how to win your heart
For I haven't got a clue
But let me start by saying I love you

Hello!
Is it me you're looking for?
Becuase I wonder where you are
And I wonder what you do
Are you somewhere feeling lonely?
Or is someone loving you?
Tell me how to win your heart
For I haven't got a clue
But let me start by saying I love you


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Green Day - Working Class Hero*

_*As soon as you're born they make you feel small
By giving you no time instead of it all
Till the pain is so big you feel nothing at all

A working class hero is something to be
A working class hero is something to be

They hurt you at home and they hit you at school
They hate you if you're clever and they despise a fool
Till you're so ****ing crazy you can't follow their rules

A working class hero is something to be
A working class hero is something to be

When they've tortured and scared you for twenty odd years
Then they expect you to pick a career
When you can't really function you're so full of fear

A working class hero is something to be
A working class hero is something to be

Keep you doped with religion and sex and TV
And you think you're so clever and classless and free
But you're still ****ing peasants as far as I can see

A working class hero is something to be
A working class hero is something to be

There's room at the top they are telling you still
But first you must learn how to smile as you kill
If you want to be like the folks on the hill

A working class hero is something to be
A working class hero is something to be 
A working class hero is something to be
A working class hero is something to be
A working class hero is something to be
A working class hero is something to be

If you want to be a hero well just follow me
If you want to be a hero well just follow me*_


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

In an attempt to out-dork Coco (don't try this at home! :lol :afr ) I will post another Lionel Ritchie "classic". (Ok, I admit to singing "Hello" in introspective moments). 

What is happening here? 
Something is going on
Thats not quite clear
Somebody turn on the light
Were gonna have a party
Its starting tonight

Oh, what a feeling!
When were dancing on the ceiling
The room is hot...thats good
Some of my friends came
By from the neighbourhood
People were starting
To climb the walls
Ooh, it looks like everybody
Is having a ball

Everybody starts to lose control
When the music is right
If you see somebody hanging around
Dont get up right
The only thing we wanna do tonight
Is go round and round
And turn upside down
Come on, lets get down

So come on, lets get loose
Dont hold back
Because it aint no use
Hard to keep your feet on the ground
Because when we like to ball it
We only want to get down
What? you say what? 
Its love now...
Just get started
Everybody clap your hands, come on
Everybody have sense...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY! AWESOME SONG FC!!

Here is my next dorktastic song of the day:

Dead or Alive "You Spin Me Around (like a record)"


Yeah I, I got to know your name
Well and I, could trace your private number baby
All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
I want some, want some

Well I...I set my sights on you
(and no one else will do)
And I, I've got to have my way now, baby

All I know is that to me
You look like you're havin' fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

*You spin me right round, baby
right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round

I, I got be your friend now, baby
And I would like to move in
Just a little bit closer
(little bit closer)

**All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

I want your love
I want your love


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You dancin' fool you. I love it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Whee!

Yay!

We'd totally be rockin' out at an 80's club!

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Here's a great Hippie Song

SIGNS
And the sign said long haired freaky people need not apply 
So I tucked my hair up under my hat and I went in to ask him why 
He said you look like a fine upstanding young man, I think you'll do 
So I took off my hat I said imagine that, huh, me working for you 
woah! 

Chorus: 

Sign Sign everywhere a sign 
Blocking out the scenery breaking my mind 
Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign 

V2 
And the sign said anybody caught trespassing would be shot on sight 
So I jumped on the fence and yelled at the house, Hey! what gives you the right 
To put up a fence to keep me out or to keep mother nature in 
If God was here, he'd tell you to your face, man you're some kinda sinner 

Repeat Chorus: 

Bridge: 

Now, hey you Mister! can't you read, you got to have a shirt and tie to get a seat 
You can't even watch, no you can't eat, you ain't suppose to be here 
Sign said you got to have a membership card to get inside Uh! 

V3 
And the sign said everybody welcome, come in, kneel down and pray 
But when they passed around the plate at the end of it all, 
I didn't have a penny to pay, so I got me a pen and a paper and I made up my own little sign 
I said thank you Lord for thinking about me, I'm alive and doing fine 

Repeat Chorus


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Artist: Dire Straits 
Song: Sultans of Swing 

You get a shiver in the dark
It's raining in the park but meantime
South of the river you stop and you hold everything
A band is blowing Dixie double four time
You feel alright when you hear the music ring

And now you step inside but you don't see too many faces
Coming in out of the rain to hear the jazz go down
Competition in other places
Oh but the horns be blowing that sound
Way on down south, way on down south London town

You check out Guitar George, he knows all the chords
Mind he's strictly rhythm he doesn't want to make it cry or sing
But then an old guitar is all he can afford
When he gets up under the lights to play his thing

And Harry doesn't mind if he doesn't make the scene
He's got a daytime job, he's doing alright
He can play the honky tonk like anything
Saving it up for Friday night
With the Sultans... with the Sultans of Swing

And a crowd of young boys they're fooling around in the corner
Drunk and dressed in their best brown baggies and their platform soles
They don't give a damn about any trumpet playing band
It ain't what they call rock and roll
And the Sultans... Yea the Sultans that play Creole ...Creole

And then the man steps right up to the microphone
And says at last it's just the time bell rings
'Goodnight, now it's time to go home'
And he makes it fast with one more thing
'We are the Sultans... We are the Sultans of Swing'


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Men Without Hats "Safety Dance"

S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
Safety, dance!

Ah we can dance if we want to, we can leave your friends behind
Cause your friends dont dance and if they dont dance
Well theyre are no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to, a place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind,
And we can dance

We can dance if we want to, we can leave your friends behind
Cause your friends dont dance and if they dont dance
Well theyre are no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to a place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance.

Dancez!

Ah we can go when we want to the night is young and so am i
And we can dress real neat from our hats to our feet
And surprise em with the victory cry

I say we can act if want to if we dont nobody will
And you can act real rude and totally removed
And I can act like an imbecile
I say we can dance, we can dance everything out control
We can dance, we can dance were doing it wall to wall
We can dance, we can dance everybody look at your hands
We can dance, we can dance everybody takin the chance
Safety dance
Oh well the safety dance
Ah yes the safety dance

Ssss-aaaa-ffff-eeee-tttt-yyyy
Safety-dance

We can dance if we want to, weve got all your life and mine
As long as we abuse it, never gonna lose it
Everythingll work out right
I say, we can dance if we want to we can leave your friends behind
Cause your friends dont dance and if they dont dance
Well theyre are no friends of mine
I say we can dance, we can dance everything out of control
We can dance, we can dance were doing it wall to wall
We can dance, we can dance everybody look at your hands
We can dance, we can dance everybodys takin the chance
Oh well the safety dance
Ah yes the safety dance
Oh well the safety dance
Oh well the safety dance
Oh yes the safety dance
Oh the safety dance yeah
Oh its the safety dance
Its the safety dance
Well its the safety dance
Oh its the safety dance
Oh its the safety dance
Oh its the safety dance
Oh its the safety dance



:banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know why but I like this song by Toadies "Possum Kingdom"

Make up your mind
Decide to walk with me
Around the lake tonight
Around the lake tonight
By my side
By my side
I'm not gonna lie
I'll not be a gentleman
Behind the boathouse
I'll show you my dark secret

I'm not gonna lie
I want you for mine
My blushing bride
My lover, be my lover, yeah...

Don't be afraid
I didn't mean to scare you
So help me, Jesus

I can promise you
You'll stay as beautiful
With dark hair
And soft skin...forever
Forever

Make up your mind
Make up your mind
And I'll promise you
I will treat you well
My sweet angel
So help me, Jesus

(hey, hey, hey)

Give it up to me
Give it up to me
Do you wanna be
My angel?
So help me!

Be my angel

Be my angel

Do you wanna die?

I promise you
I will treat you well
My sweet angel
So help me, Jesus

Jesus

Jesus

Jesus...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen


Is this the real life-
Is this just fantasy-
Caught in a landslide-
No escape from reality-
Open your eyes
Look up to the skies and see-
Im just a poor boy,i need no sympathy-
Because Im easy come,easy go,
A little high,little low,
Anyway the wind blows,doesnt really matter to me,
To me

Mama,just killed a man,
Put a gun against his head,
Pulled my trigger,now hes dead,
Mama,life had just begun,
But now Ive gone and thrown it all away-
Mama ooo,
Didnt mean to make you cry-
If Im not back again this time tomorrow-
Carry on,carry on,as if nothing really matters-

Too late,my time has come,
Sends shivers down my spine-
Bodys aching all the time,
Goodbye everybody-Ive got to go-
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth-
Mama ooo- (any way the wind blows)
I dont want to die,
I sometimes wish Id never been born at all-

I see a little silhouetto of a man,
Scaramouche,scaramouche will you do the fandango-
Thunderbolt and lightning-very very frightening me-
Galileo,galileo,
Galileo galileo
Galileo figaro-magnifico-
But Im just a poor boy and nobody loves me-
Hes just a poor boy from a poor family-
Spare him his life from this monstrosity-
Easy come easy go-,will you let me go-
Bismillah! no-,we will not let you go-let him go-
Bismillah! we will not let you go-let him go
Bismillah! we will not let you go-let me go
Will not let you go-let me go
Will not let you go let me go
No,no,no,no,no,no,no-
Mama mia,mama mia,mama mia let me go-
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me,for me,for me-

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye-
So you think you can love me and leave me to die-
Oh baby-cant do this to me baby-
Just gotta get out-just gotta get right outta here-

Nothing really matters,
Anyone can see,
Nothing really matters-,nothing really matters to me,


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Another Kate Bush song -cos I just LOVE her.

Hounds of Love

It's in the trees!
It's coming!"

When I was a child:
Running in the night,
Afraid of what might be

Hiding in the dark,
Hiding in the street,
And of what was following me...

the hounds of love are hunting me
I've always been a coward,
And I don't know what's good for me.

(Well) Here I go!
It's coming for me through the trees.
Help me, someone!
Help me, please!

Take my shoes off,
And (i will) throw them in the lake,
And I'll be
Two steps on the water.

I found a fox
Caught by dogs.
He let me take him in my hands.

His little heart,
It beats so fast,
And I'm ashamed of running away

From nothing real--
I just can't deal with this,
But I'm still afraid to be this,

Among your hounds of love,
And feel your arms surrounding me.
I've always been a coward,
I never know what's good for me.

(well),here I go!
Don't let me go!
Hold me down!
It's coming for me through the trees.
Help me, darling
Help me, please!

Take my shoes off
And throw them in the lake,
And I'll be
Two steps on the water.

I don't know what's good for me.
I don't know what's good for me.
I need la la la la la ya yo ya yo
Your love!

Take your shoes off
And throw them in the lake!

Do you know what I really need?
Do you know what I really need?
I need la la la la la yeah!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Stevie Wonder - I Just Called To Say I Love You


No New Year's Day to celebrate
No chocolate covered candy hearts to give away
No first of spring
No song to sing
In fact here's just another ordinary day

No April rain
No flowers bloom
No wedding Saturday within the month of June
But what it is, is something true
Made up of these three words that I must say to you

I just called to say I love you
I just called to say how much I care
I just called to say I love you
And I mean it from the bottom of my heart

No summer's high
No warm July
No harvest moon to light one tender August night
No autumn breeze
No falling leaves
Not even time for birds to fly to southern skies

No Libra sun
No Halloween
No giving thanks to all the Christmas joy you bring
But what it is, though old so new
To fill your heart like no three words could ever do

I just called to say I love you
I just called to say how much I care, I do
I just called to say I love you
And I mean it from the bottom of my heart

I just called to say I love you
I just called to say how much I care, I do
I just called to say I love you
And I mean it from the bottom of my heart, of my heart,
of my heart

I just called to say I love you
I just called to say how much I care, I do
I just called to say I love you
And I mean it from the bottom of my heart, of my heart,
baby of my heart


(heheheeh) I'm going to listen to this song right now. Dorktastic am I.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

OMG yer a dork AND a cheeseball, haha. But that's sweet, Awwww.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol

Thanks. 


I personally love it.


Sometimes, the chessier, the better. :yes 


Here's another good one:
Break My Stride : Matthew Wilder

Last night I had the strangest dream
I sailed away to China
In a little row boat to find ya
And you said you had to get your laundry cleaned
Didn't want no-one to hold you
What does that mean
And you said

Ain't nothin' gonna to break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh-no
I got to keep on movin'
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on movin'

You're on a roll and now you pray it lasts
The road behind was rocky
But now you're feeling cocky
You look at me and you see your past
Is that the reason why you're runnin' so fast
And she said

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh-no
I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on moving

Never let another girl like you, work me over
Never let another girl like you, drag me under
If I meet another girl like you, I will tell her
Never want another girl like you, have to say
Ooooooh
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Oh-no, oh-no, I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch the ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on movin'

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Oh-no, oh-no, I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch the ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on movin'

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Oh-no, I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch the ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on movin'

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Oh-no, oh-no, I got to keep on moving


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"Blind Mary" - Gnarls Barkley

I love Mary. 
Blind Mary marry me. 
I love Mary.

She has never seen the sunshine, 
yet she's getting along just fine. 
She's not staying, she's just passing through. 
Hey, do you mind if I follow you? 
You. 

I love Mary. 
Blind Mary marry me. 
I love Mary. 
Yeaaaah. 

I heard her voice say catch me if you can. 
Before you know it I was holding her hand. 
It's harder to imagine then understand 
how she knows exactly who I am. 
Yeaaaah. 

I love Mary. 
blind Mary marry me. 
I love Mary. 
Yeaaaah. 

She's my friend, she doesn't judge me. 
She has no idea I'm ugly. 
So I've absolutely nothing to hide. 
Because I'm so much prettier inside. 
Yeaaaah. 

I love Mary. 
Blind Mary marry me. 
I love Mary. 
Blind Mary follow me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Superman by Eminem:

Oooooh
You high baby?
Yaaahhh
Yah?
Talk to me
You want me to tell you something?
Uh huh
I know what you want to hear


Cuz, I know you want me baby, I think I want you too, I think I love you baby, "I think I love you too"
I'm here to save you girl, come be in Shady's world, I want to grow together, let's let our love unfurl
you know you want me baby, you know I want you too, they call me superman, I'm here to rescue you
I want to save you girl, come be in Shady's world, "Ooooh boy you drive me crazy," ***** you make me hurl... 


They call me superman, leap tall girls in a single bound, I'm single now, got no ring on this finger now
I'd never let another chick bring me down, in a relationship, save it chick, babysit? You make me sick
Superman ain't savin' spit, girl you can jump on Shady's ****
straight from the hip, cut to the chase, I tell every skinny girl to her face
play no games, say no names, ever since I broke up with what's her face
I'm a different man, kiss my ***, kiss my lips, chick why ask? Kiss my ****, get my cash? I'd rather have you whip my ***
Don't put out, I'll put you out. Won't get out, I'll push you out/ Love blew out, poppin' spit, wouldn't love on fire to put you out
Am I too nice? Buy you ice? chick if you died, I wouldn't buy you life
What you tryin' to be my new wife? What you Mariah? Fly through twice 


But I do know one thing though, *****es, they come they go. Saturday through Sunday, Monday, Monday through Sunday yo
Maybe I'll love you one day, maybe we'll someday grow, till then just sit your drunk *** on that ****ing runway ho 

Cus I can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman
I can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman, your Superman, your Superman 



Don't get me wrong, I love these hoes, it's no secret, everybody knows
Yeah we ******, ***** so what, that's about as far as your buddy goes
We'll be friends, I'll call you again, I'll chase you around every bar you attend
Never know what kind of car I'll be in, we'll see how much you'll be partying then
You don't want that, neither do I, I don't want to flip when I see you with guys
too much pride, between you and I, not a jealous man, but females lie
But I guess that's just what girls do, how could it ever be just us two?
I'd never love you enough to trust you, we just met and I just ****ed you 

But I do know one thing though, *****es, they come they go. Saturday through Sunday, Monday, Monday through Sunday yo
Maybe I'll love you one day, maybe we'll someday grow, till then just sit your drunk *** on that ****ing runway ho 

First thing you say, "I'm not fazed, I hang around big stars all day
I don't see what the big deal is anyways, you're just plain old Marshall to me"
Oooh yah girl run that game, "Hailie Jade, I love that name, love that tatoo, what's that say? Rot in pieces? Uh, that's great"
First off you don't know Marshall, at all so grow partial, that's ammo for my arsenal, I'll bump you off that barstool
there goes another lawsuit, leave footprints all across you, good Lordy whoadie, you must be gone off that water bottle
you want what you can't have, ooh girl that's too damn bad, don't touch what you can't grab, end up with two backhands
put ******* on a tampax, and **** you till you can't stand
girl you just blew your chance, don't mean to ruin your plans

But I do know one thing though, *****es, they come they go. Saturday through Sunday, Monday, Monday through Sunday yo
Maybe I'll love you one day, maybe we'll someday grow, till then just sit your drunk *** on that ****ing runway ho

Cus I can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman
I can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman, can't be your Superman, your Superman, your Superman 


*um I hope thats not to explicit.*


----------



## snarf (May 7, 2008)

*Red Hots, are the mood I am in lately. Cos' they say it so.*

A long, long, long, long time ago
Before the wind, before the snow
Lived a man, lived a man I know
Lived a freak of nature named Sir Psycho

Sir Psycho Sexy that is me
Sometimes I find I need to scream

He's a freak of nature
But we love him so
He's a freak of nature
But we let him go

Deep inside the garden of Eden
Standing there with my hard on bleedin'
Theres a devil in my dick and some demons in my semen
Good God no that would be treason
Believe me Eve she gave good reason
Botty looking too good not to be squeezin'
Creamy beaver hotter than a fever
I'm a givin' 'cause she's the reciever
I won't and I don't hang up until I please her
Makin' her feel like an over achiever
I take it away for a minute just to tease her
Then I give it back a little bit deeper

Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea he's the man that I met 1 time
Sir Psycho Sir Psycho yea he's the man that left me blind


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ahh, Eminem's "Superman"...

Eminem is showing off an emotional deprivation schema there! Me like. :lol

No wonder I used to like the "mood" of his anger and/or emotional disconnectedness when I first heard that song. Wow, I really was so bitter back then... 

Thanks for the memories. 

Hmm, those are the edited lyrics too. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

well yeah, I tried to put the edited version but it just didn't sound the same. 

Yeah, I'm shure he's like schema king right there. He was really pissed off! What can ya say? 

I dunno.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I'm still confused as to why this is in the goal setting forum. :lol :lol


As the OP, I figured I'd answer this....

Well, partly because I was a little absent minded when I chose which section to put this thread in, and the other reason is because I figured that, to me, it fit in with the notion of "daily goals".

Sort of like John Cusack in "High Fidelity", I'm one of those people who always has a song in their head to go with any kind of mood and occasion. And, likewise, because music, being 'the language of the soul', is actually a great help in terms of expressing both your woes and your wishes for yourself and whatever you currently happen to be going through at the time. ...it's cathartic and therapeutic and, in letting you express yourself, helps you move forwards. ...sort of the same reason people have for writing a song, I figure.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still confused as to why this is in the goal setting forum. :lol :lol
> ...


No worries, I don't personally mind that it's here. I'm just surprised it was never moved by the powers that be.

Yeah, I frequently have music in my head as well. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yeah, I'm shure he's like schema king right there. He was really pissed off! What can ya say?
> 
> I dunno.


:lol Yeah. Arguments could be made for probably every schema playing a role in his life.

Let's see, I think he's an *overcompensator*.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if I posted this one yet but its one of my favorites.

The Fixx - Saved by Zero

Maybe someday
Saved by zero
I'll be more together
Stretched by fewer

Thoughts that leave me
Chasing after
My dreams disown me
Loaded with danger

So Maybe I'll win
Saved by zero
Maybe I'll win
Saved by zero

Holding onto
Words that teach me
I will conquer
Space around me

So maybe I'll win
Saved by zero
Maybe I'll win
Saved by zero

etc etc

(listening to it right now.)


----------



## digin (Apr 21, 2008)

I listened to this song this morning after feeling down and it made me feel happy, "We're All In This Together" by Ben Lee (yeah I know it's in that ad but its still uplifting).

I woke up this morning
I suddenly realised
We're all in this together
I started smiling 
'Cause you were smiling 
And we're all in this together
I'm made of atoms
You're made of atoms
And we're all in this together.
And long division just doesn't matter
'Cause we're all in this together...yeah

I saw you walking
In the city
We're all in this together
The city's changing
cause we are changing
and we're all in this together
every 12 seconds 
someone remembers 
that we're all in this together
In the kitchen of your rent control apartment
we're all in this together

come on baby i don't mean to rush you
I only wanted to reach out and touch you
I've got to start to open my heart

I know you think about jumping ship before it sinks 
but we are all in this together
ask a scientist
it's quantum physics
we are all in this together
and on the subway we feel like strangers
but we're all in this together
yeah i love you and you love her and she loves him
But we're all in this together

You know baby there's never been protection
and all the history of human connection
come on darling its alright to show me
you dont ever need to be lonely
once you start to open your heart

I saw you crying
I started crying
cause we're all in this together
and then religion is a big decision
but we're all in this together

we are all in this together (x12)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bright Eyes - Lua

I know that it is freezing but I think we have to walk
I keep waving at the taxis; they keep turning their lights off
But Julie knows a party at some actor’s west side loft
Supplies are endless in the evening; by the morning they’ll be gone.

When everything is lonely I can be my own best friend
I get a coffee and the paper; have my own conversations
With the sidewalk and the pigeons and my window reflection
The mask I polish in the evening, by the morning looks like ****.

And I know you have a heavy heart; I can feel it when we kiss
So many men stronger than me have thrown their backs out trying to lift it
But me I’m not a gamble you can count on me to split
The love I sell you in the evening, by the morning won’t exist.

You’re looking skinny like a model with your eyes all painted black
You just keep going to the bathroom always say you’ll be right back
Well it takes one to know one, kid, I think you’ve got it bad
But what’s so easy in the evening, by the morning is such a drag.

I’ve got a flask inside my pocket we can share it on the train
If you promise to stay conscious I will try and do the same
We might die from medication, but we sure killed all the pain
But what was normal in the evening, by the morning seems insane.

And I’m not sure what the trouble was that started all of this
The reasons all have run away but the feeling never did
It’s not something I would recommend, but it is one way to live
Cause what is simple in the moonlight, by the morning never is
What’s so simple in the moonlight, now is so complicated 
What’s so simple in the moonlight, so simple in the moonlight


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Tom Petty - You Don't Know How it Feels


Let me run with you tonight
Ill take you on a moonlight ride
Theres someone I used to see
But she dont give a damn for me

But let me get to the point, lets roll another joint
And tu rn the radio loud, Im too alone to be proud
You dont know how it feels
You dont know how it feels to be me

People come, people go
Some grow young, some grow cold
I woke up in between
A memory and a dream

So lets get to the point, lets roll another joint
Lets head on down the road
Theres somewhere I gotta go
And you dont know how it feels
You dont know how it feels to be me

My old man was born to rock
Hes still tryin to beat the clock
Think of me what you will
I got a little space to fill

So lets get to the point, lets roll another joint
Lets head on down the road
Theres somewhere I gotta go
And you dont know how it feels
No, you dont know how it feels to be me


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Tommy Tommy Petty Pettington. Siiiiiigh bored.




Travis - As You Are

Everyday I wake up alone
I'm not like all the other boys
And ever since I was young
I had no choice
But it's OK to lead me on
I admit it's not much fun
To be led on by such a one
As you are
As you are
As you are 

And ever since I woke up I felt the net
Was lifting me out of the sea
And even when I'm sinking I feel the need
But it's OK to lead me on
I must admit it's not much fun
To be alone with such a one
As you are
As you are
As you are 

And ever since a long time
I felt the rain
And there was no danger
And no more strangers
As you are


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mike and the Mechanics - Silent Running

Take the children and yourself
And hide out in the cellar
By now the fighting will be close at hand
Don't believe the church and state
And everything they tell you
Believe in me, I'm with the high command

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?

There's a gun and ammunition
Just inside the doorway
Use it only in emergency
Better you should pray to God
The Father and the Spirit
Will guide you and protect from up here

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?

Swear allegiance to the flag
Whatever flag they offer
Never hint at what you really feel
Teach the children quietly
For some day sons and daughters
Will rise up and fight while we stood still

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?

Can you hear me running (can you hear me calling you?)
(Can you hear me) hear me calling you?
(Can you hear me running) hear me running babe?
(Can you hear me running) hear me running?
Calling you,calling you 


I love that song.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Let's dance!

B: I got chills.
They're multiplyin'.
And I'm losin' control.
'Cause the power
you're supplyin',
it's electrifyin'!

G: You better shape up,
'cause I need a man
and my heart is set on you.
You better shape up;
you better understand
to my heart I must be true.

B: Nothin' left, nothin' left for me to do.

Both: You're the one that I want.
(you are the one i want), o,o, oo, honey.
The one that I want.
(you are the one i want want), o,o,oo, honey.
The one that I want
(you are the one i want want), o,o, ooooo
The one I need.
Oh, yes indeed.

G: If you're filled
with affection
you're too shy to convey,
meditate in my direction.
Feel your way.

B: I better shape up,
'cause you need a man
G: i need a man
who can keep me satisfied.
B: I better shape up
if I'm gonna prove
G: you better prove
that my faith is justified.

B:Are you sure?
Both:Yes, I'm sure down deep inside.

You're the one that I want.
(you are the one i want want), o, o, oo, honey.
The one that I want.
(you are the one i want want), o,o,oo, honey.
The one that I want
(you are the one i want),o, o, oo
The one I need.
Oh, yes indeed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sorry to bring it down a notch...but........

R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts


When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
When you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on
Don't let yourself go, 'cause everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes

Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go, (hold on)
When you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on

'Cause everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends
Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand
If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on

Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
Everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on
Everybody hurts. You are not alone


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... how's this for profanity?

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name of 

Killing in the name of!
Some of those that work forces, are the same that burn crosses
Some of those that work forces, are the same that burn crosses
Some of those that work forces, are the same that burn crosses
Some of those that work forces, are the same that burn crosses
Huh!

Killing in the name of!
Killing in the name of

And now you do what they told ya 
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
But now you do what they told ya
Well now you do what they told ya

Those who died are justified, for wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites
You justify those that died by wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites
Those who died are justified, for wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites
You justify those that died by wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites

Some of those that work forces, are the same that burn crosses
Some of those that work forces, are the same that burn crosses
Some of those that work forces, are the same that burn crosses
Some of those that work forces, are the same that burn crosses
Uggh!

Killing in the name of!
Killing in the name of

And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya, now you're under control (7 times)
And now you do what they told ya, now you're under control
And now you do what they told ya, now you're under control
And now you do what they told ya, now you're under control
And now you do what they told ya, now you're under control
And now you do what they told ya, now you're under control
And now you do what they told ya, now you're under control
And now you do what they told ya!

Those who died are justified, for wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites
You justify those that died by wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites
Those who died are justified, for wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites
You justify those that died by wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites
Come on!

Yeah! Come on!

**** you, I won't do what you tell me
**** you, I won't do what you tell me
**** you, I won't do what you tell me
**** you, I won't do what you tell me
**** you, I won't do what you tell me
**** you, I won't do what you tell me
**** you, I won't do what you tell me
**** you, I won't do what you tell me
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
Mother****er!
Uggh!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ordinary World - Duran Duran

Came in from a rainy Thursday
On the avenue
Thought I heard you talking softly

I turned on the lights, the TV
And the radio
Still I can't escape the ghost of you

What has happened to it all?
Crazy, some are saying
Where is the life that I recognize?
Gone away

But I won't cry for yesterday
There's an ordinary world
Somehow I have to find
And as I try to make my way
To the ordinary world
I will learn to survive

Passion or coincidence
Once prompted you to say
"Pride will tear us both apart"
Well now pride's gone out the window
Cross the rooftops
Run away
Left me in the vacuum of my heart

What is happening to me?
Crazy, some'd say
Where is my friend when I need you most?
Gone away...........

But I won't cry for yesterday
There's an ordinary world
Somehow I have to find
And as I try to make my way
To the ordinary world
I will learn to survive

Papers in the roadside
Tell of suffering and greed
Here today, forgot tomorrow
Ooh, here besides the news
Of holy war and holy need
Ours is just a little sorrowed talk

And I don't cry for yesterday
There's an ordinary world
Somehow I have to find
And as I try to make my way
To the ordinary world
I will learn to survive

Every one
Is my world, I will learn to survive
Any one
Is my world, I will learn to survive
Any one
Is my world
Every one
Is my world


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The Bangles - Manic Monday

Six o'clock already 
I was just in the middle of a dream 
I was kissin' Valentino 
By a crystal blue Italian stream 
But I can't be late 
'Cause then I guess I just won't get paid 
These are the days 
When you wish your bed was already made 

It's just another manic Monday 
I wish it was Sunday 
'Cause that's my funday 
My I don't have to runday 
It's just another manic Monday 

Have to catch an early train 
Got to be to work by nine 
And if I had an air-o-plane 
I still couldn't make it on time 
'Cause it takes me so long 
Just to figure out what I'm gonna wear 
Blame it on the train 
But the boss is already there 

All of the nights 
Why did my lover have to pick last night 
To get down 
Doesn't it matter 
That I have to feed the both of us 
Employment's down 
He tells me in his bedroom voice 
C'mon honey, let's go make some noise 
Time it goes so fast 
When you're having fun 

It's just another manic Monday 
I wish it was Sunday 
'Cause that's my funday 
My I don't have to runday 
It's just another manic Monday


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - "What Is And What Should Never Be"


And if I say to you tomorrow. Take my hand, child, come with me. 
It's to a castle I will take you, where what's to be, they say will be. 


Catch the wind, see us spin, sail away, leave today, way up high in the sky. 
But the wind won't blow, you really shouldn't go, it only goes to show 
That you will be mine, by takin' our time. 


And if you say to me tomorrow, oh what fun it all would be. 
Then what's to stop us, pretty baby. But What Is And What Should Never Be. 


Catch the wind, see us spin, sail away, leave today, way up high in the sky. 
But the wind won't blow, you really shouldn't go, it only goes to show 
That you will be mine, by takin' our time. 


So if you wake up with the sunrise, and all your dreams are still as new, 
And happiness is what you need so bad, girl, the answer lies with you. 

Catch the wind, see us spin, sail away, leave today, way up high in the sky. 
But the wind won't blow, you really shouldn't go, it only goes to show 
That you will be mine, by takin' our time. 

Oh the wind wont blow and we really shouldn't go and it only goes to show. 
Catch the wind, we're gonna see it spin, we're gonna...sail, little girl 
do do do, bop bop a do-oh, my my my my my my yeah. 
Everybody I know seems to know me well
but they're never gonna know that I move like hell.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Pink Floyd - "Comfortably Numb"

Hello.
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?

Come on, now.
I hear youre feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.

Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts:
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I had a fever.
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I got that feeling once again.
I cant explain, you would not understand.
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

Ok.
Just a little pinprick. [ping]
Therell be no more --aaaaaahhhhh!
But you may feel a little sick.

Can you stand up? 
I do believe its working. good.
Thatll keep you going for the show.
Come on its time to go.

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone.
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child is grown, the dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

David Gilmour - Then I Close My Eyes

(instrumental)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Klaxons -Its Not Over Yet


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Dark Sanctuary - La Clameur du Silence

Glisser lentement dans l'oubli
Perdre doucement toute notion de vie
Accrochée à rien je me noie dans les méandres
de souvenirs que je n'ai pas...
(Voilà des siècles que j'erre...)
De volutes en volutes glisser
Des soupçons d'âmes qui s'effeuillent ravir la flamme
Viens à moi viens dans mes bras car je m'épuise
Donne moi le souffle nécessaire puis endors toi blotti
dans la chaleur de mon étreinte...
Tu m'enchaînes (inexorablement) à ma destinée... mais je n'en ai pas...
Emmène moi là ou je t'envoie
Que l'ombre que je suis s'évanouisse enfin dans le néant


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Enrique Bunbury - Lady Blue

"...

desde hoy
no temas nada
no hace falta ya
todo se fue con el húracan

nada queda
de las vueltas
que el tiempo nos dió
todo se fue con el huracán"


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm in Eartha Kitt mode at the moment -and with good reason: she's such an _entertainer!!_ ....that's 'entertainer' with an exclamation mark, mind you! :yes :yes

But here's one of her excellent songs (I might put up "I want to be evil" later, with a link to the you tube clip because is just brilliance) but this one is called: "Old Fashioned Girl". ...the lyrics, as usual, are hilarious. (A friend of mine thought that they were offensive :lol -I think they're hilarious!)

Old Fashioned Girl Eartha Kitt



> I'm just an old-fashioned girl, with an old-fashioned mind
> I'm not sophisticated, I'm the sweet and simple kind
> I want an old-fashioned house with an old-fashioned fence,
> And an old-fashioned millionaire.
> ...


[youtube:2ugx6e4z]



[/youtube:2ugx6e4z]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Heart - These Dreams

Spare a little candle, save some light for me. Figures
Up ahead moving in the trees. White skin in linen,
Perfume on my wrist, and the full moon that hangs over
These dreams in the mist.

Darkness on the edge
Shadows where I stand
I search for the time
On a watch with no hands
I want to see you clearly
Come closer than this
But all I remember
Are the dreams in the mist



These dreams go on when I close my eyes. Every second
Of the night, I live another life. These dreams that
Sleep when it's cold outside, every moment I'm awake,
The further I'm away.

Is it cloak and dagger, could it be Spring or Fall? I
Walk without a cut through a stained-glass wall.
Weaker in my eyesight, a candle in my grip, and words
That have no form are falling from my lips.


These dreams go on when I close my eyes. Every second
Of the night, I live another life. These dreams that
Sleep when it's cold outside, every moment I'm awake,
The further I'm away.


There's something out there I can't resist. I need to
Hide away from the pain. There's something out there 
I can't resist.

The sweetest song is silence that I've ever heard.
Funny how your feet in dreams never touch the Earth. 
In a wood full of princes, freedom is a kiss. But the
Prince hides his face from dreams in the mist.


These dreams go on when I close my eyes. Every second
Of the night, I live another life. These dreams that
Sleep when it's cold outside, every moment I'm awake,
The further I'm away.


These dreams go on when I close my eyes. Every second
Of the night, I live another life. These dreams that
Sleep when it's cold outside, every moment I'm awake,
The further I'm away.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sheryl Crow - Change (would do you good) Partial

A change,
[A Change Would Do You Good]
would do you good,
[A Change Would Do You Good]
I think a change,
[A Change Would Do You Good]
would do you good.
[A Change Would Do You Good]

Chasing dragons with plastic swords,
Jack off Jimmy everybody wants more,
Scully and angel on the kitchen floor,
And I'm calling Buddy on the ouija board.
I've been thinking 'bout catching a train,
Leave my phone machine by the radar range,
"Hello it's me, I'm not at home,
If you'd like to reach me, leave me alone"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

My Blue Heaven

(instrumental)

[youtube:ngwiq2tj]XA03tuEJ2j0[/youtube:ngwiq2tj]

ENJOY!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Today I select "Why Trust You" from the legendary Alice Cooper. -I used to love this song and again the lyrics are hilarious!!. I also like "Poison" (of course) and "Trash" is good too.

Why Trust You
You come on strong with a great big smile
But your teeth are as sharp as a crocodile
You promise me the moon and the stars and the sun
But you never did nothin'for anyone
Can't look me in the face or straight in the eye
I'd buy the movie rights for your alibi
I wonder how low you will go
I wonder how high your head will blow
You're psychopathic liar
Your soul is on fire
You're bluffin'with nothin'
While the stakes are gettin'higher
Why trust you
You never made a dream come true
Why trust you
Give me one good reason, one good reason why
You come to me all teary-eyed
With your big tall tale way up to the sky
Begging on your knees for another chance
But everybody knows that's a song and a dance
There used to be a time when you were the best
You had the fastest tongue in the west
Ya gave a look and a line like nobody else
You'd try to sell the Bible to the devil, Himself
You sadistic little liar
You're walking on the wire you're bluffin'up with nothin'
And the bills are gettin'higher
Why trust you
You never made a dream come true
Why trust you
Give me one good reason, one good reason why
Trust you
The noose is getting tighter
Your face is turning whiter
You can stuff it up your muffin and go stick it in the fire
Why trust you
You never made a dream come true
Why trust you, give me one good reason, one good reason
Why trust you, you never made a dream come true
Why trust you, give me one good reason, one good reason
Why trust you, why trust you
Why trust you, why trust you
Why trust you


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)




----------



## flyonthewall (May 25, 2008)

"c'mon c'mon" by switchfoot is encouraging to me

"we've got the rest of our lives to regret
all the words that were said here tonight, but i'll bet
that the morning, in the morning
you'll find us in bloom

so come on, come on, come on
let's not be our parents
oh come on, come on, come on
let's follow this trough
oh come on, come on, come on
everything's waiting..."


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, Ruby Tuesday, awesome song. :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

One of my favorite songs of all time, from one of the sexiest and most talented artists...

Purple Rain by Prince

I never meant 2 cause u any sorrow
I never meant 2 cause u any pain
I only wanted 2 one time see u laughing
I only wanted 2 see u laughing in the purple rain

Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u bathing in the purple rain

I never wanted 2 be your weekend lover
I never wanted 2 be some kind of friend
Baby I could never steal u from another
Its such a shame our friendship had 2 end

Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u underneath the purple rain

Honey I know, I know, I know times are changing
Its time we all reach out 4 something new
That means u 2
U say u want a leader
But u cant seem 2 make up your mind
I think u better close it
And let me guide u 2 the purple rain

Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain

If you know what Im singing about up here
Cmon raise your hand

Purple rain purple rain

I only want 2 see u, only want 2 see u
In the purple rain


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hey, Ruby Tuesday, awesome song. :yes


Thanks Coco :lol (Alice is great, hey?!! :yes )


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah! 

and Prince is AWESOME TOO!!! oOOOH I'll do a prince song now. You've inspired me. lol

Prince - Little Red Corvette (love listening and singing this one in the car)

I guess I shoulda known
By the way u parked your car sideways
That it wouldnt last

See youre the kinda person
That believes in makin out once
Love em and leave em fast

I guess I must be dumb
cuz u had a pocket full of horses
Trojan and some of them used

But it was saturday night
I guess that makes it all right
And u say what have I got 2 lose? 
And honey I say

Little red corvette
Baby youre much 2 fast
Little red corvette
U need a love thats gonna last

I guess I shoulda closed my eyes
When u drove me 2 the place
Where your horses run free

cuz I felt a little ill
When I saw all the pictures
Of the jockeys that were there before me

Believe it or not
I started to worry
I wondered if I had enough class

But it was saturday night
I guess that makes it all right
And u say, baby, have u got enough gas? 
Oh yeah

Little red corvette
Baby youre much 2 fast, yes u r
Little red corvette
U need 2 find a love thats gonna last

A body like yours (a body like yours)
Oughta be in jail (oughta be in jail)
cuz its on the verge of bein obscene
(cuz its on the verge of bein obscene)

Move over baby (move over baby)
Gimme the keys (gimme the keys)
Im gonna try 2 tame your little red love machine
(Im gonna try 2 tame your little red love machine)

Little red corvette
Baby youre much 2 fast
Little red corvette
U need 2 find a love thats gonna last

Little red corvette
Honey u got 2 slow down (got 2 slow down)
Little red corvette
cuz if u dont u gonna run your
Little red corvette right in the ground

(little red corvette)
Right down 2 the ground (honey u got 2 slow down)
U, u, u got 2 slow down (little red corvette)
Youre movin much 2 fast (2 fast)
U need 2 find a love thats gonna last

Girl, u got an *** like I never seen
And the ride...
I say the ride is so smooth
U must be a limousine

Baby youre much 2 fast
Little red corvette
U need a love, u need a love thats
Thats gonna last
(little red corvette)
U got 2 slow down (u got 2 slow down)
Little red corvette

cuz if u dont, cuz if u dont,
U gonna run your body right into the ground (right into the ground)
Right into the ground (right into the ground)
Right into the ground (right into the ground)


I think I'll listen to Prince today. Wheeeee!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Tracy Chapman - Change

(nevermind the video, but the full song is here)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm picking: "White Wedding" by Billy Idol.

I heard it in my car and it brings back memories of my older sister singing it to me -it was HER song for me!!!
...which gives you a pretty good clue of the nature of our relationship!! :rofl

(Yep, still remember waking up in the middle of the night as a 7 year old with her hands round my neck and her breathing down at me: "I'm going to _kill _you!" ...no wonder I have anxiety :lol

*White Wedding Billy Idol*

Hey little sister what have you done
Hey little sister whos the only one
Hey little sister whos your superman
Hey little sister whos the one you want
Hey little sister shot gun!

Its a nice day to start again
Its a nice day for a white wedding
Its a nice day to start again.

Hey little sister what have you done
Hey little sister whos the only one
Ive been away for so long (so long)
Ive been away for so long (so long)
I let you go for so long

Its a nice day to start again (come on)
Its a nice day for a white wedding
Its a nice day to start again.

(pick it up)

Take me back home
There is nothin fair in this world
There is nothin safe in this world
And theres nothin sure in this world
And theres nothin pure in this world
Look for something left in this world
Start again
Come on

Its a nice day for a white wedding
Its a nice day to start again.
Its a nice day for a white wedding
Its a nice day to start again


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

In a real Pearl Jam kinda mood tonight.
I choose...

"Nothingman"
Once divided...nothing left to subtract...
Some words when spoken...cant be taken back...
Walks on his own...with thoughts he cant help thinking...
Futures above...but in the past hes slow and sinking...
Caught a bolt a lightnin...cursed the day he let it go...

Nothingman... (2x)
Isnt it something?
Nothingman...

She once believed...in every story he had to tell...
One day she stiffened...took the other side...
Empty stares...from each corner of a shared prison cell...
One just escapes...ones left inside the well...
And he who forgets...will be destined to remember...oh...oh...oh...

Nothingman... (2x)
Isnt it something?
Nothingman...

Oh, she dont want him...
Oh, she wont feed him...after hes flown away...
Oh, into the sun...ah, into the sun...

Burn...burn...
Nothingman... (2x)
Isnt it something?
Nothingman...
Nothingman... (2x)
Coulda been something...
Nothingman...
Oh...ohh...ohh...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

..God bless music...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Threebrain - Weeeee!



You start-off, my wishes
No you start-off
AND WEEEEE!

Oh my God!
There was this guy and he came over,
And he was like...
WEEEEE!

Oh my God!
Then I went up to my Mom,
And she was like...
WEEEEE!

That's so funny!
Cause I went home to my Dad,
And he was like...
WEEEEE!

Oh my God!
Then there was this guy
And he goes "hey I got a knife"
And I go...
WEEEEE!

Yo! I went up to a thug Gangsta,
And he was like "Yo, mutha****a"
WEEEEE!

Yo! I saw R2D2 on the street,
And it was like...
WEEEEE! BLEEP!

Yo! I saw this kid in a wheelchair,
And he was going over a hill really fast,
And he was like...
WEEEEE!

Yo! I was at the moive theater
And this guy he was like "I got popcorn"
And I was like... OH MY GOD!
WEEEEE!

When you're a kid and you wanna go "weeeee".
But you ain't got drugs yet!
You hold on for your life,
Hold on to your little gonads... and strife...

Gonads and strife (x3)
Gonads and strife (x3)
Gonads and strife (x3)
Gonads and strife (x3)

Gonads in the lightning...
In the lightning... in the rain...
WEEEEE!

YO! I saw a squirrel run across the street,
And he didn't get hit by a car,
So it was like...
WEEEEE!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YES GOD BLESS MUSIC!!!!

Billy Idol and Pearl Jam RULE!!!

I LOVE MUSIC!!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> ..God bless music...


Amen to that sister lol...
Umm Rui Da Silva- Touch Me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ben harper - she's only happy in the sun
[youtube:2kk99a3b]GJUOcrQ9_RM[/youtube:2kk99a3b]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

One of my ALL TIME faves:

Don't You (Forget About Me) by Simple Minds

Hey, hey, hey ,hey
Ohhh...

Won't you come see about me?
I'll be alone, dancing you know it baby


Tell me your troubles and doubts
Giving me everything inside and out and
Love's strange so real in the dark
Think of the tender things that we were working on


Slow change may pull us apart
When the light gets into your heart, baby


Don't You Forget About Me
Don't Don't Don't Don't
Don't You Forget About Me


Will you stand above me?
Look my way, never love me
Rain keeps falling, rain keeps falling
Down, down, down


Will you recognise me?
Call my name or walk on by
Rain keeps falling, rain keeps falling
Down, down, down, down


Hey, hey, hey, hey
Ohhhh.....


Don't you try to pretend
It's my feeling we'll win in the end
I won't harm you or touch your defenses
Vanity and security


Don't you forget about me
I'll be alone, dancing you know it baby
Going to take you apart
I'll put us back together at heart, baby


Don't You Forget About Me
Don't Don't Don't Don't
Don't You Forget About Me


As you walk on by
Will you call my name?
As you walk on by
Will you call my name?
When you walk away


Or will you walk away?
Will you walk on by?
Come on - call my name
Will you call my name?


I say :
La la la...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

"Like A Rolling Stone" by Bob Dylan.

(...saw The Devil -Mick Jagger- perform this about 5 years ago! - a pretty surreal moment!)

Once upon a time you dressed so fine
You threw the bums a dime in your prime, didnt you?
Peopled call, say, beware doll, youre bound to fall
You thought they were all kiddin you
You used to laugh about
Everybody that was hangin out
Now you dont talk so loud
Now you dont seem so proud
About having to be scrounging for your next meal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be without a home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

Youve gone to the finest school all right, miss lonely
But you know you only used to get juiced in it
And nobody has ever taught you how to live on the street
And now you find out youre gonna have to get used to it
You said youd never compromise
With the mystery tramp, but now you realize
Hes not selling any alibis
As you stare into the vacuum of his eyes
And ask him do you want to make a deal?

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

You never turned around to see the frowns on the jugglers and the clowns
When they all come down and did tricks for you
You never understood that it aint no good
You shouldnt let other people get your kicks for you
You used to ride on the chrome horse with your diplomat
Who carried on his shoulder a siamese cat
Aint it hard when you discover that
He really wasnt where its at
After he took from you everything he could steal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
Theyre drinkin, thinkin that they got it made
Exchanging all kinds of precious gifts and things
But youd better lift your diamond ring, youd better pawn it babe
You used to be so amused
At napoleon in rags and the language that he used
Go to him now, he calls you, you cant refuse
When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose
Youre invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ruby--have you seen the video the Stones made for this song? It's on YouTube.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

srschirm said:


> Ruby--have you seen the video the Stones made for this song? It's on YouTube.


Nah, I haven't. Didn't realise that they actually made a video for it.
I'll check it out! Thanks :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I think I'll choose a Stones' song now...

"*Wild Horses*" ...I love the sound of it and the sentiment...

Childhood living is easy to do
The things you wanted I bought them for you
Graceless lady you know who I am
You know I cant let you slide through my hands

Wild horses couldn't drag me away
Wild, wild horses, couldn't drag me away

I watched you suffer a dull aching pain
Now you decided to show me the same
No sweeping exits or offstage lines
Could make me feel bitter or treat you unkind

Wild horses couldn't drag me away
Wild, wild horses, couldn't drag me away

I know I dreamed you a sin and a lie
I have my freedom but I don't have much time
Faith has been broken, tears must be cried
Lets do some living after we die

Wild horses couldn't drag me away
Wild, wild horses, well ride them some day

Wild horses couldn't drag me away
Wild, wild horses, well ride them some day


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Love the Rolling Stones! This is one of my RS faves:

TIME IS ON MY SIDE 

Now you always say 
That you want to be free 
But you'll come running back (said you would baby) 
You'll come running back (I said so many times before) 
You'll come running back to me 

Oh, time is on my side, yes it is 
Time is on my side, yes it is 

You're searching for good times 
But just wait and see 
You'll come running back (I won't have to worry no more) 
You'll come running back (spend the rest of my life with you, baby) 
You'll come running back to me 

Go ahead, go ahead and light up the town 
And baby, do everything your heart desires 
Remember, I'll always be around 
And I know, I know 
Like I told you so many times before 
You're gonna come back, baby 
'Cause I know 
You're gonna come back knocking 
Yeah, knocking right on my door 
Yes, yes! 

Well, time is on my side, yes it is 
Time is on my side, yes it is 

'Cause I got the real love 
The kind that you need 
You'll come running back (said you would, baby) 
You'll come running back (I always said you would) 
You'll come running back, to me 
Yes time, time, time is on my side, yes it is 
Time, time, time is on my side, yes it is 
Oh, time, time, time is on my side, yes it is 
I said, time, time, time is on my side, yes it is 
Oh, time, time, time is on my side 
Yeah, time, time, time is on my side


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1i7yxppp]VbhsYC4gKy4[/youtube:1i7yxppp]

"Im still alive!!!!!"


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sarah McLachlan - Arms of an angel

(was one of my mum's faves before she passed away 3 1/2 years ago. she was very depressed/bipolar/suicidal/drug addicted her whole life so whenever I hear it, especiallly now, I get filled up with so much emotion.)

Spend all your time waiting for that second chance 
For the break that will make it ok
There's always some reason to feel not good enough
And it's hard at the end of the day 
I need some distraction, oh beautiful release 
Memories seep from my veins 
They may be empty and weightless, and maybe 
I'll find some peace tonight

In the arms of an Angel, fly away from here 
From this dark, cold hotel room, and the endlessness that you fear 
You are pulled from the wreckage of your silent reverie 
You're in the arms of an Angel; may you find some comfort here

So tired of the straight line, and everywhere you turn 
There's vultures and thieves at your back 
The storm keeps on twisting, you keep on building the lies 
That you make up for all that you lack 
It don't make no difference, escaping one last time 
It's easier to believe 
In this sweet madness, oh this glorious sadness 
That brings me to my knees

In the arms of an Angel, far away from here 
From this dark, cold hotel room, and the endlessness that you fear 
You are pulled from the wreckage of your silent reverie 
In the arms of an Angel; may you find some comfort here

:rain

[youtube:32rlxvpg]j42ApkIIdNc[/youtube:32rlxvpg]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

coldplay - Strawberry Swing

[youtube:hm1l5szd]nJJpmmQ9odU[/youtube:hm1l5szd]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> [youtube:1cvqpiqm]VbhsYC4gKy4[/youtube:1cvqpiqm]
> 
> "Im still alive!!!!!"


.....oh YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :evil :evil :clap :clap :boogie :boogie

You RULE!!!
...and watching that makes me soooo jealous that you'll be seeing them live soon!!! :cry :mum ...life's not fair :cry


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....I'm still jealous!!!!! ...thought that it was worth saying one more time! :x :twisted


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Now I went through my Jimi Hendrix phase about 7 or 8 years ago. 
My favorite songs, in rough order are probably: "1983: A mermaid I should turn to be"; followed closely by "Little Wing".

But today, I've picked: "Manic Depression" ...just cos the frustration in the song I relate to.... takes me back to my last year of uni -listening to the Jimi on my walkman with a guy I had a massive crush on (Nicholas)...

*Manic Depression * by Jimi Hendrix

Manic depression is touching my soul
I know what I want but I just don't know
How to, go about gettin' it
Feeling sweet feeling,
Drops from my fingers, fingers
Manic depression is catchin' my soul

Woman so weary, the sweet cause in vain
You make love, you break love
Its all the same
When its, when its over, mama
Music, sweet music
I wish I could caress, caress, caress
Manic depression is a frustrating mess

Well, I think Ill go turn myself off,
And go on down
All the way down
Really ain't no use in me hanging around
In your kinda scene

Music, sweet music
I wish I could caress, caress, caress
Manic depression is a frustrating mess

you tube -(if you wanna hear the song)-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Sarah McLachlan - Arms of an angel
> 
> (was one of my mum's faves before she passed away 3 1/2 years ago. she was very depressed/bipolar/suicidal/drug addicted her whole life so whenever I hear it, especiallly now, I get filled up with so much emotion.)
> 
> ...


...That was beautiful, Coco  I really enjoyed listening/watching the song and I bet that your mum had some wonderful memories, even whilst she may have had a hard life.

Elisa


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, Elisa.

Yes I cherish the fond memories that were.  and hope she is at the peace she always wanted.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Green Day "Boulevard Of Broken Dreams"


I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But it's home to me and I walk alone

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Where the city sleeps
and I'm the only one and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah,
Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the border line
Of the edge and where I walk alone

Read between the lines
What's ****ed up and everything's alright
Check my vital signs
To know I'm still alive and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...ha ha, that's like a bit of a "SA Theme Song!" 

-and here's another....

"Runaway Train" , by Soul Asylum (reminds me of being at work!!)

Call you up in the middle of the night
Like a firefly without a light
You were there like a slow torch burning
I was a key that could use a little turning

So tired that I couldn't even sleep
So many secrets I couldn't keep
Promised myself I wouldn't weep
One more promise I couldn't keep

It seems no one can help me now
I'm in too deep
There's no way out
This time I have really led myself astray

CHORUS
Runaway train never going back
Wrong way on a one way track
Seems like I should be getting somewhere
Somehow I'm neither here nor there

Can you help me remember how to smile
Make it somehow all seem worthwhile
How on earth did I get so jaded
Life's mystery seems so faded

I can go where no one else can go
I know what no one else knows
Here I am just drownin' in the rain
With a ticket for a runaway train

Everything is cut and dry
Day and night, earth and sky
Somehow I just don't believe it

CHORUS

Bought a ticket for a runaway train
Like a madman laughin' at the rain
Little out of touch, little insane
Just easier than dealing with the pain

Runaway train never comin' back
Runaway train tearin' up the track
Runaway train burnin' in my veins
Runaway but it always seems the same


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...ha ha, that's like a bit of a "SA Theme Song!"


Yeah, I think all of us could relate to that really at one point or another. :yes

Runaway train is a good one too 

Here's one of the "feel good" songs I like to listen to:

R.E.M. Shiny Happy People :b

Shiny happy people laughing

Meet me in the crowd
People people
Throw your love around
Love me love me
Take it into town
Happy happy
Put it in the ground
Where the flowers grow
Gold and silver shine

Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people laughing

Everyone around love them, love them
Put it in your hands
Take it take it
There's no time to cry
Happy happy
Put it in your heart
Where tomorrow shines
Gold and silver shine

Shiny happy people holding hands
Shiny happy people laughing


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You Don't Know How it Feels ~ Tom Petty

Let me run with you tonight
Ill take you on a moonlight ride
Theres someone I used to see
But she dont give a damn for me

But let me get to the point, lets roll another joint
And tu rn the radio loud, Im too alone to be proud
You dont know how it feels
You dont know how it feels to be me

People come, people go
Some grow young, some grow cold
I woke up in between
A memory and a dream

So lets get to the point, lets roll another joint
Lets head on down the road
Theres somewhere I gotta go
And you dont know how it feels
You dont know how it feels to be me

My old man was born to rock
Hes still tryin to beat the clock
Think of me what you will
I got a little space to fill

So lets get to the point, lets roll another joint
Lets head on down the road
Theres somewhere I gotta go
And you dont know how it feels
No, you dont know how it feels to be me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Quiero Ver

[youtuberqf0e2o]qow3Ztui88Q[/youtuberqf0e2o]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hayden - Hazy

I'm feeling hazy
So goddamn lazy
This couch has got me
And it won't let me go
It won't let me go
It won't let me go


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its really unbelievable how much I can relate to this song. :eek I could have written most of it myself, really. if I was a good writer. :b Except for me, it was my mum who put so much on me.

KELLY CLARKSON - "Because Of You"

I will not make the same mistakes that you did
I will not let myself
Cause my heart so much misery
I will not break the way you did,
You fell so hard
I've learned the hard way
To never let it get that far

Because of you
I never stray too far from the sidewalk
Because of you
I learned to play on the safe side so I don't get hurt
Because of you
I find it hard to trust not only me, but everyone around me
Because of you
I am afraid

I lose my way
And it's not too long before you point it out
I cannot cry
Because I know that's weakness in your eyes
I'm forced to fake
A smile, a laugh everyday of my life
My heart can't possibly break
When it wasn't even whole to start with

Because of you
I never stray too far from the sidewalk
Because of you
I learned to play on the safe side so I don't get hurt
Because of you
I find it hard to trust not only me, but everyone around me
Because of you
I am afraid

I watched you die
I heard you cry every night in your sleep
I was so young
You should have known better than to lean on me
You never thought of anyone else
You just saw your pain
And now I cry in the middle of the night
For the same damn thing

Because of you
I never stray too far from the sidewalk
Because of you
I learned to play on the safe side so I don't get hurt
Because of you
I try my hardest just to forget everything
Because of you
I don't know how to let anyone else in

Because of you
I am afraid

[youtube:2ir0c117]iLi0yBmPe0k[/youtube:2ir0c117]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:dk15f83s]Wp_SQLdFwgU[/youtube:dk15f83s]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a cute song, ANCIENT. ...never heard of Joe Brown.
The song reminds me a little bit of one of the romance songs in the science fiction picture, 'Bladerunner', score was done by Vangelis.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

No offence, Coco -but I HATE ...that is, I HATE!!... Kelly Clarkson!!!!

Whenever I hear her on the radio, I want to get up and smash it against the wall!!!! :shock ... :stu :mum 

...sorry  .... :mum ....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Woah! You hate it so much you had to post about it twice!

LMAO! 


Its okay. :yes I still like you and stuff. :squeeze


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Woah! You hate it so much you had to post about it twice!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Its okay. :yes I still like you and stuff. :squeeze


...phew! -I was real worried there for a second, ya know, being that we clearly have different taste in you liking Kelly Clarkson and me hating her- that it might tear our friendship apart. :cry 
:b :lol

...That's fine, the girls I last worked with loved her. They used to play her often .... :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> That's a cute song, ANCIENT. ...never heard of Joe Brown.
> The song reminds me a little bit of one of the romance songs in the science fiction picture, 'Bladerunner', score was done by Vangelis.


hi rubytuesday,

it is a cute song. i don't really know who joe brown is either. i heard this song in a tribute cd for george harrison. i really liked this song but i never bothered to look into more of his stuff ( i should though). i've been wanting to get a ukulele for a few months now just so i can learn how to play this song (but i'm bad when it comes to saving money :rain ).

i'm glad you like it.

EDIT: oh, i never seen that movie, so i don't know. do you know the name of the song?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, it's called: "One More Kiss Dear".

Here it is on you tube, if you want to listen to it...

[youtube:19vucfzs]



[/youtube:19vucfzs]

P.S. The ukelele is cool!! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

My song is: "Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head". I put the you tube clip from the film "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid"; the scene when Paul Newman takes the girl out on a bike -awesome scene and the song really goes with it.

(I wish I was her: Paul Newman AND Robert Redford at THE SAME TIME!!! ...that's what, every woman's dream!)

[youtube:qluz0fcl]



[/youtube:qluz0fcl]

Lyrics...


> Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
> And just like the guy whose feet are too big for his bed
> Nothin' seems to fit
> Those raindrops are fallin' on my head, they keep fallin'
> ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...already a different mood....

"So Cruel" by U2. ...the best on you tube was a cover I found...

[youtube:2s0axgvs]



[/youtube:2s0axgvs]

lyrics are:-.....



> We crossed the line
> Who pushed who over?
> It doesn't matter to you
> It matters to me
> ...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Yeah, it's called: "One More Kiss Dear".
> 
> Here it is on you tube, if you want to listen to it...
> 
> ...


thats a cool song.

the ukulele's are more than cool. they kick ***!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

HI Jaan Pehachaan Ho.

The first song wasn't, bad, actually -who are they?

The second one was apparently no longer available.


----------



## Honeybear78 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crucify by Tori Amos. This song had always had significant meaning to me.

every finger in the room
is pointing at me
i wanna spit in their faces
then i get afraid what that could bring
i got a bowling ball in my stomach
i got a desert in my mouth
figures that my COURAGE
would choose to sell out now

i've been looking for a savior
in these dirty streets
looking for a savior
beneath these dirty sheets
i've been raising up my hands
drive another nail in
just what GOD needs
one more victim

why do we crucify ourselves
every day i crucify myself
nothing i do is good enough for you
crucify myself
every day
i crucify myself
and my HEART is sick of being
in chains

got a kick for a dog
beggin' for LOVE
i gotta have my suffering
so that i can have my cross
i know a cat named easter
he says will you ever learn 
you're just an empty cage girl
if you kill the bird

i've been looking for a savior
in these dirty streets
looking for a savior
beneath these dirty sheets
i've been raising up my hands
drive another nail in
got enough GUILT to start 
my own religion

why do we crucify ourselves
every day i crucify myself
nothing i do is good enough for you
crucify myself
every day i crucify myself
and my HEART is sick of being in chains

please be
save me
i CRY

looking for a savior
in these dirty streets
looking for a savior
beneath these dirty sheets
i've been raising up my hands
drive another nail in
where are those angels
when you need them

why do we crucify ourselves
every day i crucify myself
nothing i do is good enough for you
crucify myself
every day i crucify myself 
and my HEART is sick of being
in chains

why do we
crucify ourselves
everyday

never going back again
crucify myself
again you know
never going back again to
crucify myself
everyday


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That's really cool, Honeybear ...very apt, the lyrics are.

-Can you post a you tube link to go with it. (I've heard the song before, but still...)

Good choice. :idea :yes


----------



## Honeybear78 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Yea. Thanks Ruby!!Let me post one here for those of you who may not remember or like her music as well. She is amazing
How do you post it as embed so you can just click on the play arrow? I feel so dumb LOL.
Ah well. Click here:


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Honeybear78 said:


> Oh Yea. Thanks Ruby!!Let me post one here for those of you who may not remember or like her music as well. She is amazing
> How do you post it as embed so you can just click on the play arrow? I feel so dumb LOL.
> Ah well. Click here:


I'll tell ya how -right before I hit the sack!! :lol

what you do is: use the *"post reply*" option ...as this gives you more options... and then -having 'copied' the text on you tube that is under the "embed" section ...paste this ...and then choosing (all of) this, pick the "you tube" option, that you'll see just above.

This should result in your you tube clip being presented on screen.

-Right: I'm off to bed now!!
Ruby.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ben harper - she's only happy in the sun

[youtube:23z8oahk]GJUOcrQ9_RM[/youtube:23z8oahk]

beautiful song.


----------



## Honeybear78 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Ruby. Yays Btw Ruby looks like we have A lot of the same musical tastes! I stumbled upon a couple of your posts and love some of the same artists. When I was 14 I was listening to bands like Sonic Youth, The Cure, The Smiths and Pixies.Still do sometimes lol.Oh and Leonard Cohen is great too. Infact my first live show was Sonic Youth in 1992! Hope we can talk some more

Heres one for y'all. I just started listening to her music last year after my neighbor told me about her. Her voice is so beautiful. Too bad she died so young

Eva Cassidy-Fields of Gold

[youtube:awwji393]



[/youtube:awwji393]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Beck - Lonesome Tears

Lonesome tears
I cant cry them anymore
I cant think of what theyre for
Oh they ruin me every time

But Ill try
And leave behind some days
These tears just cant erase
I dont need them anymore

How could this love ever-turning
Never turn its eye on me? 
How could this love ever-changing
Never change the way I feel? 

Lazy sun
Your eyes catch the light
With the promises that might
Come true for a while

Oh Ill ride
Farther than I should
Harder than I could
Just to meet you there

How could this love ever-turning
Never turn its eye on me? 
How could this love ever-changing
Never change the way the feel?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nujabes:

Peaceland

[youtube:31wvq2zl]z-qGpEY6I4k[/youtube:31wvq2zl]

Waltz for Life Will Born

[youtube:31wvq2zl]oDpZCMTmzO4[/youtube:31wvq2zl]

these songs represent how i feel right now.


----------



## Honeybear78 (Feb 24, 2005)

Kaki King-Life Being what it is
[youtube:5smgojfv]



[/youtube:5smgojfv]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata


----------



## Honeybear78 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yo La Tengo-The Summer
[youtube:3458c1m4]



[/youtube:3458c1m4]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is a great one for how I'm feeling...


The Verve - "Drugs Don't Work"

All this talk of getting old 
It's getting me down my love 
Like a cat in a bag, waiting to drown 
This time I'm comin' down 

And I hope you're thinking of me 
As you lay down on your side 
Now the drugs don't work 
They just make you worse 
But I know I'll see your face again 

Now the drugs don't work 
They just make you worse 
But I know I'll see your face again 

But I know I'm on a losing streak 
'Cause I passed down my old street 
And if you wanna show, then just let me know 
And I'll sing in your ear again 

Now the drugs don't work 
They just make you worse 
But I know I'll see your face again 

'Cause baby, ooh, if heaven calls, I'm coming, too 
Just like you said, you leave my life, I'm better off dead 

All this talk of getting old 
It's getting me down my love 
Like a cat in a bag, waiting to drown 
This time I'm comin' down 

Now the drugs don't work 
They just make you worse 
But I know I'll see your face again 

'Cause baby, ooh, if heaven calls, I'm coming, too 
Just like you said, you leave my life, I'm better off dead 

But if you wanna show, just let me know 
And I'll sing in your ear again 

Now the drugs don't work 
They just make you worse 
But I know I'll see your face again 

Yeah, I know I'll see your face again 
Yeah, I know I'll see your face again 
Yeah, I know I'll see your face again 
Yeah, I know I'll see your face again 

I'm never going down, I'm never coming down 
No more, no more, no more, no more, no more 
I'm never coming down, I'm never going down 
No more, no more, no more, no more, no more


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Orbital - Beached

[youtube:39w8ty2l]ma1ge_Lr5ME[/youtube:39w8ty2l]

*bold* = my fav. lines

Trust me
It's Paradise
This is where the hungry come to feed
For mine is a generation that circles the globe
in search of something we haven't tried before
so never refuse an invitation
never resist the unfamiliar
never fail to be polite
and never outstay your welcome

*just keep your mind open and
suck in the experience
and if it hurts
you know what... it's probably worth it *

you hope, and you dream
but you never believe that
something is going to happen for you
not like it does in the movies
and when it actually does
you expect it to feel different
more visirale
more real
i was waiting for it to hit me

*i still believe in paradise
but now at least i know it's not some place you can look for
cause it's not where you go
it's how you feel for a moment in your life
and if you find that moment it lasts forever*

it lasts forever
lasts forever


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That was cool, ANCIENT.
It reminds me of the 90s song "Sunscreen". It's also got music with a voice over giving wisdom. It ends with the line: 'and when you go out in the sun, always wear sunscreen' -or something like that.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Honeybear78 said:


> Kaki King-Life Being what it is
> [youtube:3jqjrsk9]
> 
> 
> ...


...I was waiting for her to quit tuning her guitar: but it never happened!!
:lol

-No, seriously: that was VERY good. A bit hypnotic. I shall have to listen to it again :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> That was cool, ANCIENT.
> It reminds me of the 90s song "Sunscreen". It's also got music with a voice over giving wisdom. It ends with the line: 'and when you go out in the sun, always wear sunscreen' -or something like that.


hi ruby,

is this the song you are talking about?

[youtube:2vpe8fjm]L44WMesvTUU[/youtube:2vpe8fjm]

i love this ummm song(?) also. i first heard is in the Romeo *+* juliet (1996 movie) soundtrack.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Honeybear78 said:


> Kaki King-Life Being what it is
> [youtube:3o0cuaii]
> 
> 
> ...


i like how she plays!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

coldplay - sparks

[youtube:3uh4uajs]qUlEw4xAG-0[/youtube:3uh4uajs]

...because i feel really depressed today. :sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> coldplay - sparks
> 
> [youtube:23udlv1c]qUlEw4xAG-0[/youtube:23udlv1c]
> 
> ...because i feel really depressed today. :sigh


 :hug ...hope you feel more up, soon, ANCIENT.

(I'll have to check out that song later -my computer is taking forever at 
the moment to upload anything from you tube!! :roll )

Today, I choose The Stones. -have been checking out classic clips of theirs and The Kinks on you tube. ...the fashion and the dancing -it's just _fantastic!!!_

Well, the choice for today is (the lesser known Stones song) "Heart of Stone".

the lyrics are hilarious!!! :yes :lol

[b]Heart of Stone [/b]  The Rolling Stones

[youtube:23udlv1c]



[/youtube:23udlv1c]

*Heart of Stone...*
_There've been so many girls that Ive known
Ive made so many cry and still I wonder why

Here comes the little girl
I see her walking down the street
Shes all by herself
I try and knock her off her feet

But, shell never break, never break, never break, never break
This heart of stone
Oh, no, no, this heart of stone

Whats different about her? I don't really know
No matter how I try I just cant make her cry

cause shell never break, never break, never break, never break
This heart of stone
Oh, no, no, no, this heart of stone

Don't keep on looking that some old way
If you try acting sad, you'll only make me glad
Better listen little girl
You go on walking down the street
I ain't got no love, I ain't the kind to meet

cause you'll never break, never break, never break, never break
This heart of stone
Oh, no, no, you'll never break this heart of stone darlin'
No, no, this heart of stone

You'll never break it darlin'
You wont break this heart of stone
Oh no no no
You better go
You better go home
cause you'll, you'll never break this heart of stone
_


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

there's a bit of a stuff up at the end there!!!!
...pretty sure that Mick was miming! 
And, for one thing, it sounds EXACTLY like the recording. (I should know cos I've listened to them enough times!!)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...This time it's Muddy Waters (with The Stones ...in this clip!)

This song is a classic.

"Mannish Boy"

Everythin', everythin', everythin's gonna be alright this mornin'
Ooh yeah, whoaw
Now when I was a young boy, at the age of five
My mother said I was, gonna be the greatest man alive
But now I'm a man, way past 21
Want you to believe me baby,
I had lot's of fun
I'm a man
I spell mmm, aaa child, nnn
That represents man
No B, O child, Y
That mean mannish boy
I'm a man
I'm a full grown man
I'm a man
I'm a natural born lovers man
I'm a man
I'm a rollin' stone
I'm a man
I'm a hoochie coochie man 

Sittin' on the outside, just me and my mate
You know I'm made to move you honey,
come up two hours late
Wasn't that a man
I spell mmm, aaa child, nnn
That represents man
No B, O child, Y
That mean mannish boy
I'm a man
I'm a full grown man
Man
I'm a natural born lovers man
Man
I'm a rollin' stone
Man-child
I'm a hoochie coochie man
The line I shoot will never miss
When I make love to a woman,
she can't resist
I think I go down,
to old Kansas Stew
I'm gonna bring back my second cousin,
that little Johnny Cocheroo
All you little girls,
sittin'out at that line
I can make love to you woman,
in five minutes time
Ain't that a man
I spell mmm, aaa child, nnn
That represents man
No B, O child, Y
That mean mannish boy
Man
I'm a full grown man
Man
I'm a natural born lovers man
Man
I'm a rollin' stone
I'm a man-child
I'm a hoochie coochie man  
well, well, well, well
hurry, hurry, hurry, hurry
Don't hurt me, don't hurt me child
don't hurt me, don't hurt, don't hurt me child
well, well, well, well

Yeah

this clip is pretty short!....
[youtube:3fnvqef8]



[/youtube:3fnvqef8]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall

You, Yes You, Stand Still Laddie!

When we grew up and went to school, there were certain teachers who would hurt the children anyway they could
by pouring their derision upon anything we did
exposing any weakness however carefully hidden by the kids.

Out in the middle of nowhere they were home at night
their fat and psychopathic wives
Would thrash them within inches of their lives!

ooooooooooooo, oooooooo, ooooooooooo, ooooooooo, ooooooooo, ooooooooo,oooo.

We don't need no education 
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave them kids alone
Hey! Teacher! Leave them kids alone!
All in all it's just another brick in the wall.
All in all you're just another brick in the wall.

(A bunch of kids singing) We don't need no education
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave them kids alone
Hey! Teacher! Leave us kids alone!
All in all it's just another brick in the wall.
All in all you're just another brick in the wall.

Spoken:
"Wrong, Guess again!
Wrong, Guess again!
If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding. 
How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?
You! Yes, you behind the bikesheds, stand still laddie!"

[Sound of many TV's coming on, all on different channels]
"The Bulls are already out there"
Pink: "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgh!"
"This Roman Meal bakery thought you'd like to know."

(A bunch of kids singing) We don't need no education
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave them kids alone
Hey! Teacher! Leave us kids alone!
All in all it's just another brick in the wall.
All in all you're just another brick in the wall.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1g401u9t]L44WMesvTUU[/youtube:1g401u9t]


----------



## Honeybear78 (Feb 24, 2005)

[youtube:3gi6mor7]



[/youtube:3gi6mor7]

Feeling very depressed today!!

[youtube:3gi6mor7]



[/youtube:3gi6mor7]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is one of my favorites.... Catchy and hilarious!!!!






Oh sinner, do not stray 
From the straight and narrow way,
For the Lord is surely watching what you do.
If you approach the devil's den, 
Turn around, don't enter in,
Lest the hand of the almighty fall on you.

He'll **** you up (he'll **** you up), 
Yes, God will **** you up.
If you dare to disobey his stern command.
He'll **** you up (he'll **** you up), 
Don't you know he'll **** you up.
So you better do some prayin' while you can.

Long ago, a man named Lot 
Had a wife he thought was hot,
But she could not stop her black and sinful ways.
You know, it was her own damned fault 
When God turned that ***** to salt.
That's the way He used to work back in those days.

He ****ed 'em up (he ****ed 'em up). 
He really ****ed 'em up.
When the people went and turned their backs on him,
He can **** you up (he'll **** you up). 
No ****, He'll **** you up,
Just like He ****ed the people up back then.

I used to have a friend named Ray 
Who walked that evil way,
He cursed and drank and broke his neighbor's fence,
You know, Ray was full aware, 
That some sheep were over there,
And he knew them in the biblical sense.

God ****ed him up (He ****ed him up). 
He went and ****ed Ray up,
Went and paid him back for all his wicked sins,
He ****ed him up (He ****ed him up). 
****ed that boy completely up.
Now he's married to a Presbyterian.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:lol Adam! That song must be a personal favorite among Atheists!! :lol

Honeybear: The second one looks like Morrissey! aka: 'Slash your wrists' music ...not that there's any thing so wrong with that (I like that sort of music too, and I like Morrissey!) ...hope you feel a bit better soon, :hug :yes

I'm picking "Frankie Goes To Hollywood's" 'The Power of Love'.
I'm sure to have done this before, but I love this song.

When I was around 5 years old and half asleep in my room, I actually believed that I saw Jesus. ...it may have been a lucid dream, but it felt real. And I've always remembered it. And this song brings a similar feeling of being protected. And the words and message is beautiful.

Especially do I love the lines...



> "I'll protect you from the hooded claw.
> Keep the vampires from your door..."


[youtube:4n46tcnu]



[/youtube:4n46tcnu]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jupiter's Lament

[youtube:3bmaci4n]c-YpCI12Mlc[/youtube:3bmaci4n]

Gone, long gone
Blink and I'll be gone, gone, gone
Leave this world of wrong, wrong, wrong
Leave it far behind

And although my secret's gone
I'll try to carry on
If I must, I'll get along
Without you

Gone, long gone
Leave this world of wrong, wrong, wrong
Beyond the pale, beyond the dawn
Flee these mortal bonds

No one knows I can't be wrong
So I'll sing the same old song
I tried to be strong
For you

Why have you left me
Amongst the tall trees
I know I gave her all I have

And I tied her heart in ribbons
Tied her heart in ribbons
Tied her heart in ribbons
And bows

And I'm gone
Oh yes, I'm gone

And I'm lost without you
I'm lost within you
And I'm gone
So gone
Long gone


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That was nice, ANCIENT (Carlos!  ) :yes . I like the acoustic guitar: always feels personal (like you're there) and it's gentle sounding.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

HEY Adam!!!!! ...For your next avatar: can you PLEASE, PLEASE put that pic of the Pope with his hands up, giving out lightning (like The Emporer)??????????!!!!!!! :yes :yes 

...please!!! :yay :yes :yes :nw :nw


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ruby, I'll keep it in mind, but I can't promise anything.........






Broken Social Scene - "Lover's Spit"

All these people drinking lover's spit
They sit around and clean their face with it
And they listen to teeth to learn how to quit
tied to a night they never met

You know it's time
that we grow old and do some ****
I like it all that way

All these people drinking lover's spit
Swallowing words while giving head
They listen to teeth to learn how to quit
tied to a night they never met

You know it's time
that we grow old and do some ****
I like it all that way


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Tonight, the mood of this song captures well how I feel... :yes :sigh

[youtube:36ek9ph5]



[/youtube:36ek9ph5]

"No Distance Left To Run" by Blur
_It's over
You don't need to tell me
I hope you're with someone who makes you
Feel safe in your sleeping tonight
I wont kill myself, trying to stay in your life
I got no distance left to run

When you see me
Please, turn your back and walk away
I don't want to see you
Cos I know the dreams that you keep is where we meet
When you can't even think of me
I got no distance left to run

It's over, I knew it would end this way
I hope you're with someone who makes you feel
That this life is a life
And settles down, stays around
Spends more time with you
I got no distance left to run
_


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Ruby, I'll keep it in mind, but I can't promise anything.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...That was awesome both to listen to and watch!! :yes :clap :clap


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Louis Armstrong - A Kiss To Build A Dream On

[youtube:1qqdzrmh]WUR67gpDyJQ[/youtube:1qqdzrmh]

(more people need to post here!)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

In a real "Bluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr!" kind a mood!!! :lol

Here is "Coffee and T.V." -I included 2 -NOT ONE!!!- you tube clips (this is partly because they just sound excellent live!!! but also just cos 'Damon Albarn' is just SO DARN CUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!!!!!! :yes :yes :yes  :yes ) ...so much so, that years ago, I blue-tacked a picture of his face on the ceiling above my bed!!! :yes :yes   :rofl

The first one here is with the 'little milk carton'!!!!! :yes :mushy :yay

[youtube:1hjy4wv3]



[/youtube:1hjy4wv3]

[youtube:1hjy4wv3]



[/youtube:1hjy4wv3]

"Coffee and T.V." by Blur....!!!!!!



> Do you feel like a chain store?
> Practically floored
> One of many zeros
> Kicked around bored
> ...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Dream Weaver - Crowbar?

I have just closed my eyes again
Climbed aboard the dream weaver train
Driver take away my worries of today
And leave tomorrow behind...

Dream weaver... I believe you can get me through the night
Dream weaver... I believe we can reach the morning light

Fly me high through the starry skies
Or maybe to an astral plane
Cross the highways of fantasy
Help me to forget today's pain... 

Dream weaver... I believe you can get me through the night
Dream weaver... I believe we can reach the morning light

Though the dawn may be coming soon
There still may be some time
Fly me away to the bright side of the moon
And meet me on the other side...

Dream weaver... I believe you can get me through the night
Dream weaver... I believe we can reach the morning light


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sam Sparro-Black and Gold


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Beck - Already Dead 

Time wears away
All the pleasures of the day
All the treasures you could hold
Days turn to sand
Losing strength in every hand
They cant hold you anymore

Already dead to me now
Already dead to me now
Coz it feels like I'm watching something die

Love looks away
In the harsh light of the day
On the edge of nothing more
Days fade to black
In the light of what they lack
Nothing's measured by what it needs

Already dead to me now
Already dead to me now
Coz it feels like I'm watching something dyin


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Still in a "Blur" mood!!!! :banana :yay

This song I've always loved!!

I had SUCH A CRUSH on Damon Albarn when I was younger. And looking at this clip makes me think: DAMN I HAD GREAT TASTE :b  :yes :mushy

[youtube:371khkh3]



[/youtube:371khkh3]



> Street's like a jungle
> So call the police
> Following the herd
> Down to greece - on holiday
> ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-I'm putting some pics of him cos he's SO cute!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

"Love Will Tear Us Apart" -Joy Division

[youtube:1ezvo0si]



[/youtube:1ezvo0si]

When the routine bites hard
And ambitions are low
And the resentment rides high
But emotions wont grow
And were changing our ways,
Taking different roads
Then love, love will tear us apart again

Why is the bedroom so cold
Turned away on your side?
Is my timing that flawed,
Our respect run so dry?
Yet theres still this appeal
That weve kept through our lives
Love, love will tear us apart again

Do you cry out in your sleep
All my failings expose?
Get a taste in my mouth
As desperation takes hold
Is it something so good
Just cant function no more?
When love, love will tear us apart again


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

See song in signature...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> See song in signature...


...Woah, Adam! ..Academy Award nominated, song by New Order!...then I saw it: and well, what can I say except: it makes me think that being on government benefits, without a job, may not always be so bad!!

..."academy award nominated"... still is depressing. :sus

...Hope you and I get really good jobs that don't totally drain us by the end of the day. ...and in the absence of this dream: hope that at least we get compensated by what we have to come home to! ...one can only dream...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, right now I'm feeling a LOT like that green dude... The subjugation, the social isolation in a big city, the lack of rewarding job (one that is, in fact, torturing you), wanting to reconnect to passions of the past, the self-soothing technology (like video games and movies to distract from your reality), etc.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Yeah, right now I'm feeling a LOT like that green dude... The subjugation, the social isolation in a big city, the lack of rewarding job (one that is, in fact, torturing you), wanting to reconnect to passions of the past, the self-soothing technology (like video games and movies to distract from your reality), etc.


...I just watched that clip again. -Seems sort of ominous now that I am applying for new jobs...

And so he ends up becoming what was once 'the enemy' by creating the product "Bliss" ...and then 'looks inside' to find that he's still empty ...and the kids are laughing in the playground.

.... :sigh :sigh :rain ...It's like: all of my worst fears!!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

[youtube:1ubbnmd3]



[/youtube:1ubbnmd3]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Forget "Song of the Day" ..THIS is _The Song for The Century!!!!_ :lol :lol :lol

...it's basically about the Italian life style!!!! (and hey, must be cos both my parents are Italian that I feel my self able to -um- relate  so much....

[youtube:15klp9dn]



[/youtube:15klp9dn]

"Paninaro" by The Pet Shop Boys


> Passion and love, sex, money,
> Violence, religion, injustice, death
> 
> Paninaro, paninaro, oh oh oh
> ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> See song in signature...


...Oh God!!! ... :no :no :rain :sigh :cry

This clip depresses me! -and yet, this is the 4th time that I've watched it! :stu

...it's just _too_ poignant. -It's too -much too- very accurate. ...'least for me, it is. And I wish that it weren't.

...I want a really nice job. -I want to feel good whilst working ...instead of reminded even more so of how very alone I feel.......... :sigh :sigh :sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Song for the day: New Order's "Temptation".

[youtube7kovpdc]



[/youtube7kovpdc]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > See song in signature...
> ...


Yeah, I've seen it countless times, and I even own it on DVD along with a long making-of special.

It seems to pull a lot of people into it.

I'm hoping that someday I have a job I can say I enjoy. Until then, I have to suck it up if I want to survive. Sigh...

I think my "stomach door" has had a cold inside for awhile now. I've got to try to ignite that chamber again if I ever want to have the drive to not continue being a drone.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I think my "stomach door" has had a cold inside for awhile now. I've got to try to ignite that chamber again if I ever want to have the drive to not continue being a drone.


 :sigh :rub :hs ...Well, one piece of advice I read on that you tube address under the comments section was, the importance of playing. That you only get old when you stop playing. (...sort of: Work to live, not live to work, perhaps)

I'm enjoying getting into art -inspiring my self through just appreciating beautiful art work.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hahhaha, I definitely don't live to work. Many of my colleagues seem to live to work though. Workaholics I tell you.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Hahhaha, I definitely don't live to work. Many of my colleagues seem to live to work though. Workaholics I tell you.


Yeah, didn't mean that Ardie. :hug 

...I dunno... I reckon half the reason I've been fired twice from jobs I've tried for recently is because of the "my life is meaningless factor".

-For me, personally, it's a lack of sense of connection that I reckon makes working harder for me. ...eventhough I understand that this is still part of my "vicious circle".

...I guess the only anti dote is to get passionate .

EDIT: I was trying to upload a you tube song called "Taking Care of Business" (about being unemployed -you may know it, it's a classic) and instead I saw some weired clip called "Scissor sisters" ...which I won't go into... :eek -it just had women wrestling men and crushing them with their thighs! :lol :um )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I typed: "I'm a loser" into you tube and got this...

i'ts not bad! :lol :b ...A Japanese band called "Unicorn"

[youtube:2p3ssdze]



[/youtube:2p3ssdze]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

story of my life...

The Strokes - I can't win

[youtube:1q5k0ped]I8iRV_zPIdk[/youtube:1q5k0ped]

That was you up on the mountain
All alone and all surrounded
Walking on the ground you're breaking
Laughing at the life you're wasting
1 - 2 tries won't do it
You do it all your life and you never get through it
Everything they had to say
Had been erased in just one day

"Good try
We don't like it"
"Good try
We won't take that ****."

I can't win.

Things in bars that people do
When no one wants to talk to you
Failing can be quite a breeze, he
Told me that these girls were easy
Happy that you said you'd mount me
Felt unlucky when you found me
Some nights come up empty handed

Yes, I'll take it

Wait now
By the sidewalk
Hold on
Yes, I'll be right back.

I can't win.

Yeah, I
Wait for something
"Cool it
We won't take that ****"
"Good try
We don't like it"
-Hold on,
Yes, I'll be right back.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Journey- Don't Stop Believing


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I like The Strokes, ANCIENT!! :yes

Incidentally, I found this by total accident!! ...I think it's some Brazilian band (with an apparently Asian lead vocalist!! :lol ) ....but- in all honesty: it's pretty darn good!!!!! :yes :yes

It's called: "Meu nick não pára" ( I believe..)

[youtube:2iwlqapb]



[/youtube:2iwlqapb]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube2x51fir]3MHuRpxu0mM&feature[/youtube2x51fir]

Time to bring the mood up a notch!

"That's The Way I Like It" KC & The Sunshine Band

yeah baby!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> [youtube:1l0j07eu]3MHuRpxu0mM&feature[/youtube:1l0j07eu]
> 
> Time to bring the mood up a notch!
> 
> ...


....Reminds me of my clubbing days!! :yes ....what's that white dude doin' in the clip though?!! :wtf :con

P.S. "The Wizard of Oz" showed only a day or two before you changed you avatar to the current pic showing now ...._spooooookkkyy!!!!!!!_ :yes :um

...if I dare say so my self


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL! I think the white dude is dancing! lol lol lol

For some weird reason I care not to think too hard about, I find him attractive! :um :get :lol 

I just start singing this song this morning for some reason. :con :lol Now I can't stop listening to it. :b 

Reminds me of the old days of roller skating at the local roller rink. :yes :lol 

Woah that IS weird about the Wizard of Oz thing. Freeeaaakkky. :afr :b :lol :eek But totally awesome too. :yes Always been one of my fave movies. I was a bit obsessed with the beautiful and magical Ruby slippers and wanted them very badly for my own. :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> LOL! I think the white dude is dancing! lol lol lol
> 
> For some weird reason I care not to think too hard about, I find him attractive! :um :get :lol
> 
> ...


...Yeah. ...The part where 'the good witch' tells Dorothy that she always had the slippers to get home, but had to figure it out for herself ...was a a bit of a twist for me!

.... :lol ...not a _bad _one though I suppose, :stu :sigh :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Signalrunners - These Shoulders*

_With a smile to melt a thousand hearts
You've become a gift to all
But will your everything be enough
Run away, time to take the way they unwind
Sworn to silence, just a helping hand
Stand in line

They call
They call
They call

Oh how they want you, but who's the one you call when you fall?

These shoulders are holding the weight of the world
These shoulders are holding the weight of my world

Don't you cry, it'll be alright
Somehow we'll make it better
Now don't you cry, it'll be alright
Sometime we'll make it better
Don't you cry
Don't you cry
Now don't you cry_


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Great movie. Great song.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It's Not Over Yet- The Klaxons


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE this.

It's from the movie "Frida" (about the artist Frida Kahlo).

"La Llorona" (Translation: "The Weeping Woman")...a classic Mexican folk song and its just BEAUTIFUL!

[youtube:3mk4lsb8]



[/youtube:3mk4lsb8]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

_Todos me dicen el *****, llorona (Every one calls me the black one, Llorona)
*****, pero cariñoso. - (I'm evil, but so very charming)
Todos me dicen el *****, llorona, (Every one knows I am Black, Llorona)
*****, pero cariñoso. (Dark, but so very charming)
Yo soy como el chile verde, llorona, (I am like the green chili, Llorona)
Picante pero sabroso (Spicy, and oh so tasty)
Yo soy como el chile verde, llorona, (I'm like a green chili, Llorona)
Picante pero sabroso (I'll burn you, if you taste me)_

For those who speak Spanish, what do these lines mean....



> Si porque te quiero quieres, Llorona
> Quieres que te quieres más
> Si ya te he dado la vida, Llorona
> ¿Qué mas quieres?
> ¿Quieres más?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

[youtube:d9npii31]



[/youtube:d9npii31]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated

[youtube:1l4ztroi]wMD7Ezp3gWc[/youtube:1l4ztroi]
Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated
Nothin' to do no where to go-o-oh I wanna be sedated
Just get me to the airport put me on a plane
Hurry hurry hurry before I go insane
I can't control my fingers I can't control my brain
Oh no no no no no

Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated
Nothin' to do no where to go-o-oh I wanna be sedated
Just put me in a wheelchair get me on a plane
Hurry hurry hurry before I go insane
I can't control my fingers I can't control my brain
Oh no no no no no

Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated
Nothin' to do no where to go-o-oh I wanna be sedated
Just put me in a wheelchair get me to the show
Hurry hurry hurry before I go loco
I can't control my fingers I can't control my toes
Oh no no no no no

Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated
Nothin' to do no where to go-o-oh I wanna be sedated
Just put me in a wheelchair get me to the show
Hurry hurry hurry before I go loco
I can't control my fingers I can't control my toes
Oh no oh oh oh oh

Ba-ba-bamp-ba ba-ba-ba-bamp-ba I wanna be sedated
Ba-ba-bamp-ba ba-ba-ba-bamp-ba I wanna be sedated
Ba-ba-bamp-ba ba-ba-ba-bamp-ba I wanna be sedated
Ba-ba-bamp-ba ba-ba-ba-bamp-ba I wanna be sedated


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

[youtube:17nyr1bi]MZFeMeW4xlE[/youtube:17nyr1bi]

I love listening to this before running. It helps me connect with the inner Kenyan.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> [youtube:21ak7o5k]MZFeMeW4xlE[/youtube:21ak7o5k]
> 
> I love listening to this before running. It helps me connect with *the inner Kenyan. *


... :rofl

I love Deep Forrest. I'll have to check out that song.

I've got the cd with the pygmy song on it. -ALWAYS loved it!! ...used to do impersonations of it for my sister, and she'd laugh at them!! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

jerg said:


> Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated


 :rofl :rofl :rofl Oh gees no!!!

I remember being on a packed tram going to my university and there was a -clearly- intellectually disabled man with an obviously rather developed sense of humor ( :lol )... listening to his walkman, apparently to this tune, since he was singing it loudly with this grin on his face and cheeky look in his eyes.

...It was all I could do to keep from bursting out laughing _then and there_! ... :rofl ...It was torture!!

Desparate, I moved slightly away, since he was RIGHT in front of me, and took my copy of "Gone With the Wind" out, feverishly trying to appear like I was absorbed in it!

:lol :cry :no :rofl


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Vampire Weekend - Mansard Roof

[youtube:10l8qi9o]XSOM0tQMNZ8[/youtube:10l8qi9o]

this song makes me feel happy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

one more. song/video of the day.

great/funny video.

[youtube:2p4syd0s]_Ed2iFpDMAU[/youtube:2p4syd0s]

the name of the song is: Sharon Jones - Let Them Knock


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Waiting

[youtube:1npliy6i]uQdSrAlLDmI[/youtube:1npliy6i]

Please drive slow 
I've never been this way before 
Violence reels in the underground

Yes, I am waiting 
In silence throne 
To fill the meetings 
To strike me down 
No more a reason 
Than god above 
Let your curses run 
Yes, I am waiting 
For your love 
For your love

Radio waves of a dying sun 
Radio speaks my soul alone 
Forget my names, erase the page 
And dinners draw the passengers 
Yes, I am waiting 
In silence throne 
My blood of treason 
My tears of home 
No more a feeling 
Than being cold 
Of playing on 
Yes, I am waiting 
As I walk your street 
Yes, I am waiting 
As I ride your dreams 
Yes, I am waiting 
Inside your doubts 
Inside your doubts 
Just let me out 
Just let me out


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Peter Gabriel - Signal to Noise

[youtube:ht4i2765]9vklDSH0YuU[/youtube:ht4i2765]

You know the way that things go
When what you fight for starts to fall
And in that fuzzy picture
The writing stands out on the wall
So clearly on the wall

Send out the signals deep and loud

And in this place, can you reassure me
With a touch, a smile while the cradle's burning
All the while the world is turning to noise
Oh the more that it's surrounding us
The more that it destroys
Turn up the signal
Wipe out the noise

Send out the signals deep and loud

Man I'm losing sound and sight
Of all those who can tell me wrong from right
When all things beautiful and bright
Sink in the night
Yet there's still something in my heart
That can find a way
To make a start
To turn up the signal
Wipe out the noise

Wipe out the noise
Wipe out the noise
You know thats it
You know thats it
Receive and transmit
Receive and transmit
Receive and transmit
You know thats it
You know thats it
Receive and transmit
You know thats it
You know thats it
Receive and transmit


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Peter Gabriel - Signal to Noise
> 
> [youtube:1fcwfxo2]9vklDSH0YuU[/youtube:1fcwfxo2]
> 
> ...


Good song Adma. And thuugh my computer's ever so slow,,, I maganged to see at least 3/4s of that clip. -It was good :yes nice song.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Incubus - Drive

[youtube:wgzuvoc8]RpwsuhOUAkk[/youtube:wgzuvoc8]

Sometimes, I feel the fear of uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself how much I let the fear
Take the wheel and steer
It's driven me before
And it seems to have a vague, haunting mass appeal
But lately I'm beginning to find that I
Should be the one behind the wheel

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes yeah

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
I'll be there

So if I decide to waiver my chance to be one of the hive
Will I choose water over wine and hold my own and drive?
It's driven me before
And it seems to be the way that everyone else gets around
But lately I'm beginning to find that
When I drive myself my light is found

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes yeah

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
I'll be there

Would you choose the water over wine
Hold the wheel and drive

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes yeah

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
I'll be there


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana - Dumb

[youtube:1msympxh]mpGN0RWdJ9c[/youtube:1msympxh]

I'm not like them
But I can pretend
The sun is gone
And I have a light
The day is done
And I'm having fun
I think I'm dumb
Maybe just happy
Think I'm just happy
Think I'm just happy
Think I'm just happy

My heart is broke
And I have some glue
Help me inhale
Mend it with you
We'll float around
Hang out on clouds
Then we'll come down
Have a hangover
Have a hangover
Have a hangover
Have a hangover

Skin the sun
Fall asleep
Wish away
Soul is cheap
Lesson learned
Wish me luck
Soothe the burn
Wake me up

I'm not like them
And I can pretend
The sun is gone
And I have a light
The day is done
And I'm having fun
I think I'm dumb
Maybe just happy
Think I'm just happy
Think I'm just happy
Think I'm just happy

I think I'm dumb (x12)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Normally this song DEPRESSES me!!! :lol

But I like this...

http://www.stinalisa.com/DontWorry.html

"Don't Worry Be Happy" Bobby McFerrin


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Remember this when I was a kid...

http://www.stinalisa.com/Noah.html

"Those Silly Unicorns"



> A long time ago when the earth was green
> There was more kinds of animals than you'd ever seen
> They'd run around free when the earth was being born
> But the loveliest of them all was the unicorn.
> ...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

[youtube:2w7u0haf]sWS-FoXbjVI[/youtube:2w7u0haf]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mr. Harper's "Another Lonely Day"

[youtube:3ccuh2xo]YPY32WPMoRw[/youtube:3ccuh2xo]

Yes indeed I'm alone again
And here comes emptiness crashing in
It's either love or hate
I can't find in between
Cause I've been with witches
And I have been with a queen

It wouldn't have worked out anyway
So now it's just another lonely day
Further along we just may
But for now it's just another lonely day

Wish there was something
I could say or do
I can resist anything
But temptation from you
But I'd rather walk alone
Than chase you around
I'd rather fall myself
Than let you drag me on down

It wouldn't have worked out any way
And now it's just another lonely day
Further along we just may
But for now it's just another lonely day

Yesterday seems like a life ago
Cause the one I love
Today I hardly know
You I held so close in my heart oh dear
Grow further from me
With every fallen tear

It wouldn't have worked out any way
So now it's just another lonely day
Further along we just may
But for now it's just another lonely day

For now it's just another lonely day
For now it's just another...lonely...day


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I really liked that Adam! :yes :yes 

-Did ya check out my "Women's Soccer Thread" out yet?! ...I put up a clip featuring the excellent Brazilian female player, Marta something or rather.

Nice song. -very soothing.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> I really liked that Adam! :yes :yes
> 
> -Did ya check out my "Women's Soccer Thread" out yet?! ...I put up a clip featuring the excellent Brazilian female player, Marta something or rather.
> 
> Nice song. -very soothing.


I remember Marta when I watched soccer several years ago. Is she still playing?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is Harry Belafonte -classic footage!- singing "Jamaican Farewell"

...My dad used to sing this to us when we were kids...

-and it's fitting cos my dad was a sailor (worked as a navigator) on a ship for a while. And he didn't want to stay in Australia initially...

[youtube:25lnxqpc]



[/youtube:25lnxqpc]

lyrics...


> Down the way where the nights are gay
> And the sun shines daily on the mountain top
> I took a trip on a sailing ship
> And when I reached Jamaica I made a stop
> ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I really liked that Adam! :yes :yes
> ...


...Good question! -I'm not so knowledgeable about soccer period -let alone Women's Soccer!!

But I do know that she was playing in 2007. :yes -so perhaps she still is?!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Amanda Marshall- I Believe In You


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

sorry it is this ....


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

shyguydan said:


> sorry it is this ....


I can see what you like about it. -Go with what inspires you! :yes :idea

...Never heard of Amanda Marshall before (I live in Australia).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is one of the songs I listened to before my marathon (I had a whole set of them ready to get myself mentally ready). I love the intro. :yes

[youtube:uavn6puz]__PU5CVSegg[/youtube:uavn6puz]

Cake - The Distance

Reluctantly crouched at the starting line,
engines pumping and thumping in time.
the green light flashes, the flags go up.
churning and burning, they yearn for the cup.
they deftly maneuver and muscle for rank,
fuel burning fast on an empty tank.
reckless and wild, they pour through the turns.
their prowess is potent and secretly stern.
as they speed through the finish, the flags go down.
the fans get up and they get out of town.
the arena is empty except for one man,
still driving and striving as fast as he can.
the sun has gone down and the moon has come up,
and long ago somebody left with the cup.
but he's driving and striving and hugging the turns.
and thinking of someone for whom he still burns.

he's going the distance.
he's going for speed.
she's all alone
all alone in her time of need.
because he's racing and pacing and plotting the course,
he's fighting and biting and riding on his horse,
he's going the distance.

no trophy, no flowers, no flashbulbs, no wine,
he's haunted by something he cannot define.
bowel-shaking earthquakes of doubt and remorse,
assail him, impale him with monster-truck force.
in his mind, he's still driving, still making the grade.
she's hoping in time that her memories will fade.
cause he's racing and pacing and plotting the course,
he's fighting and biting and riding on his horse.
the sun has gone down and the moon has come up,
and long ago somebody left with the cup.
but he's striving and driving and hugging the turns.
and thinking of someone for whom he still burns.

cause he's going the distance.
he's going for speed.
she's all alone
all alone in her time of need.
because he's racing and pacing and plotting the course,
he's fighting and biting and riding on his horse.
he's racing and pacing and plotting the course,
he's fighting and biting and riding on his horse.
he's going the distance.
he's going for speed.
he's going the distance.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Mr. Harper's "Another Lonely Day"


thats a great song! i'm a big ben harper fan.

song of the day:

Tom Waits - I Can't Wait To Get Off Work

[youtube:3lr7pmhj]hvYA1gZ-TC0[/youtube:3lr7pmhj]

Well I don't mind working
cause I used to be jerkin off 
most of my time in the bars
I been a cabbie and a stock clerk
and a soda fountain jock jerk
and a manic mechanic on cars
It's nice work if you can get it
now who the hell said it
I got money to spend on my gal
but the work never stops
and I'll be busting my chops
working for Joe and Sal.

And I can't wait to get off work 
and see my baby
she said she'd leave the porch lite
on for me
I'm disheveled I'm disdainful
and I'm distracted and it's painful
but this job sweeping up here is
is gainfully employing me tonight

Tom do this Tom do that
Tom, don't do that
count the cash, clean the oven
dump the trash oh your lovin
is a rare and a copasetic gift
and I'm a moonlight watchmanic
it's hard to be romantic
(sweeping up over by the
cigarette machine
sweeping up over by the cigarette machine...)

I can't wait to get off work 
and see my baby
she'll be waiting up with a magazine for me
clean the bathrooms, clean um good
oh your lovin I wish you would
come down here and sweepameoffmyfeet
this broom'll have to be my baby
if I hurry, I just might 
get off before the dawns early light.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Harper's "Another Lonely Day"
> ...


 :lol :rofl :rofl ...You REALLY like Tom Wait's, hey  !!

Truth is: I had NEVER heard of him till you and Drella introduced me to him!

-He's good: got style!  ...In that song you just posted, he reminds me of "Satchmo" -i.e. Louis Armstrong- the way he sings!

Cool stuff :yes :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - Fade To Black

[youtube:3jnb2w9t]YzK_EVul6dQ[/youtube:3jnb2w9t]

Life it seems, will fade away
Drifting further every day
Getting lost within myself
Nothing matters no one else
I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
There is nothing more for me
Need the end to set me free

Things are not what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly lost, this cant be real
Cannot stand this hell I feel
Emptiness is filling me
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me, but now hes gone

No one but me can save myself, but its too late
Now I cant think, think why I should even try

Yesterday seems as though it never existed
Death greets me warm, now I will just say good-bye


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey... Charlie Brown!! -I liked the song.

Metallica is a good band. -Not my personal favroite, yet still, I like their music. -And that was good.  

....I always liked their "Nothing Else Mattters" song. :yes 

I also like how they are at once so fierce and yet so emotionally expressive -both a the same time!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Eddie Hazel and Michael Hampton performing ('Funkadelic' and the 'Parliament') "Maggot Brain" ....

...love this to chill out to - :sigh :sigh ....

[youtube:15o2xsds]



[/youtube:15o2xsds]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom Waits - That's the way

[youtube:3ikehy8t]IXASMt1xm7A[/youtube:3ikehy8t]

That's the way the stomach rumbles
That's the way the bee bumbles
That's the way the needle pricks
That's the way the glue sticks
That's the way the potato mashes
That's the way the pan flashes
That's the way the market crashes
That's the way the whip lashes
That's the way the teeth knashes
That's the way the gravy stains
That's the way the moon wanes


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

"These Walls" by Dream Theater
Read the lyrics, or just listen. They describe SA pretty well. Beautiful song too. James Labrie has a great voice in the studio.

[youtube:i9kj92t2]



[/youtube:i9kj92t2]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

System Of A down - Roulette

[youtube:ujxcmhw0]ZrazhpsuYLc[/youtube:ujxcmhw0]

I have a problem but I cannot explain,
I have no reason why it should have been so plain,
Have no questions but I sure have excuse,
I lack the reason why I should be so confused,

I, I know, how I feel when I'm around you,
I, don't know, how I feel when I'm around you,
Around you,

Left a message but it ain't a bit of use,
I have some pictures, the wild might be the deuce,
Today you saw, you saw me, you explained,
Playing the show and running down the plain,

I, I know, how I feel when I'm around you,
I, don't know, how I feel when I'm around you,
I, I know, how I feel when I'm around you,
I don't know, how I feel when I'm around you,
Around you, around you, around you

I, I know, how I feel when I'm around you,
I, don't know, how I feel when I'm around you,
I, I know, how I feel when I'm around you,
I, don't know, how I feel when I'm around you,
Around you, around you, around you, around you


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> -He's good: got style!  ...In that song you just posted, he reminds me of "Satchmo" -i.e. Louis Armstrong- the way he sings!
> 
> Cool stuff :yes :yes


i like louis armstrong too. my high school music teacher was a huge armstrong fan and she got me into him.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Antioch Arrow -- The Guardian Angel

feed, it's looking wrong
please, I'm feeling wrong
look in the backyard
look back somewhere you've never been
look in your kitchen
look in yourself like never before
you don't talk to me, you don't, why? you don't talk to me....
sequence, sequence, order! 
I'm feeling wrong.
old, this is getting, this is getting, this is getting all too new.

My life, she is boring. But my brain, she is crazy like San Diego hardcore. My friend just offered to make me custom T-shirts, one with happy Prozac bunnies and one with the souls of evil demon bunnies who were used for antibodies for lab research. Oh man I love my friends.

I rly wish that Sinaloa show hadn't been cancelled tho, I was looking forward to actually having something to do this weekend. Stupid indie.

I need to start writing again, actually doing something productive.

/endspacedoutrant


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Life Wasted

[youtube:1fesqljf]qL-96mkx0PI[/youtube:1fesqljf]

You're always saying that there's something wrong
I'm starting to believe it's your plan all along
Death came around, forced to hear its song
And know tomorrow can't be depended on

Seen the home inside your head
All locked doors and unmade beds

Open sores unattended
Let me say just once that

I have faced it, a life wasted
I'm never going back again
I escaped it, a life wasted
I'm never going back again
having tasted, a life wasted
I'm never going back again

The world awaits just up the stairs
Leave the pain for someone else
Nothing back there for you to find
Or was it you you left behind?

You're always saying you're too weak to be strong
You're harder on yourself than just about anyone

Why swim the channel just to get this far?
Halfway there, why would you turn around?

Darkness comes in waves...tell me,
Why invite it to stay?

You're one with negativity
Yes, comfort is an energy
But why let the sad song play?
heheheh...

I have faced it, a life wasted
I'm never going back again

Oh I escaped it, a life wasted
I'm never going back again

having tasted, a life wasted
I'm never going back again

oh i erased it, a life wasted
I'm never going back again


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

social misfit said:


> Pearl Jam - Life Wasted
> 
> [youtube:10vowobe]qL-96mkx0PI[/youtube:10vowobe]
> 
> ...


[email protected]#*!!!! -That's too [email protected]@**!!!! :no :no ... :sigh (P.S. Love Pearl Jam  )

Here is Elvis... singing: "I Can't Help Falling In Love With You"..... 

[youtube:10vowobe]



[/youtube:10vowobe]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

phate said:


> "These Walls" by Dream Theater
> Read the lyrics, or just listen. They describe SA pretty well. Beautiful song too. James Labrie has a great voice in the studio.
> 
> [youtube:2ixnk8c3]
> ...


...So much uncertainty
There's a voice I'm hearing
-And it changes everything....

Tear down these walls for me
Stop me from going under
You are the only one who knows
I'm holding back

I like it 

P.S. :squeeze


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

[youtube:1kpf5y94]Bix9GW5IEeo[/youtube:1kpf5y94]

"Crush" by Aidan Hawken

Sometimes I follow you
I Look through your window
and I watch you sigh
You're getting off real soon
I should ask your name
Maybe get your number
We could go out sometime
It's all in my mind

I need some excuse just to come talk to you
Be my five minute friend
You know I've got time to spend

I hope you don't mind
That I've come to see you
and It's no mistake that you see my face
I know I'd do best to forget about us
'Cause there is no us
I forget: It's just a crush

'Cause there's someone else
He knows your name, yeah
and He's got your number
Maybe he's just a crush
Maybe he's so unkind
And he's never on time
He Doesn't know you're such a find
There goes my mind

I need some excuse just to come talk to you
Be my five minute friend
You know I've got time to spend

I hope you don't mind
That I've come to see you
and It's no mistake that you see my face
I know I'd do best to forget about us
'Cause there is no us
Once again, I forgot
It's just a crush

I hope you don't mind
That I've come to see you
and It's no mistake that you see my face
I know I'd do best to forget about us
'Cause there is no us

Once again, I forgot
It's just a crush


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> [youtube:2qzqmkkh]Bix9GW5IEeo[/youtube:2qzqmkkh]
> 
> "Crush" by Aidan Hawken
> 
> ...


I love that song. It's wonderful.

Here is one that I really like....
[youtube:2qzqmkkh]



[/youtube:2qzqmkkh]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hah, nice.

I've felt kind of poop tonight due to some memories of the past. It's invoked this song...one that I felt matched my depressed college moods... :sigh 

[youtube:2ge6j4qg]oDfFJylldG4[/youtube:2ge6j4qg]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Hah, nice.
> 
> I've felt kind of poop tonight due to some memories of the past. It's invoked this song...one that I felt matched my depressed college moods... :sigh
> 
> [youtube:173uv6bs]oDfFJylldG4[/youtube:173uv6bs]


I heard like less than a half of that!! ...my computer tonight is so slow it's exasperating! ...but so far it sounds pretty good, even despite the initial bit that made me feel a little queasy.!

P.S. My computer sucks!!!! :banana


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...oh great, now Ardrum's got ANCIENT"S avatar!!!

:eyes :eyes :eyes


----------



## Jumper1989 (Aug 24, 2007)

[youtube:1z5ykzz6]Qdb4NyHdFfE[/youtube:1z5ykzz6]

Moby - We Are All Made Of Stars


----------



## Jumper1989 (Aug 24, 2007)

[youtube:rjbbgb7m]wDF3MQIOZ84[/youtube:rjbbgb7m]

Moby - When its cold is when i'd like to die


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I like this thread.

Rise Against - Give It All

Part of my workout playlist.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cat Power - Could We

[youtube:36b1y96s]8XrLd3gY8gI[/youtube:36b1y96s]

(don't look at the video, just listen to the song (bad quality. btw)).

could we
take a walk
could we
have a talk alone
in the afternoon

could we heave a seat
why yes be my guest
you can hold my hand

what a dream
in the grass
we kissd
fell in love too fast too soon
love full bloom

should we get up
let's wake up
let's get dressed
i'll let you walk me up the street
back home

thank you
it was great
lets make another TAKE
real SLOW
in the afternoon


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wiley - Wearing My Rolex


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

DJ Tiesto - Traffic


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Priscilla Ahn - Dream

[youtube:2ulmezzf]V1P2O93iRPA[/youtube:2ulmezzf]

I was a little girl alone in my little world who dreamed of a little home for me. 
I played pretend between the trees, and fed my houseguests bark and leaves, and laughed in my pretty bed of green.

I had a dream 
That I could fly from the highest swing. 
I had a dream.

Long walks in the dark through woods grown behind the park, I asked God who I'm supposed to be. 
The stars smiled down on me, God answered in silent reverie. I said a prayer and fell asleep.

I had a dream 
That I could fly from the highest tree. 
I had a dream.

Now I'm old and feeling grey. I don't know what's left to say about this life I'm willing to leave. 
I lived it full and I lived it well, there's many tales I've lived to tell. I'm ready now, I'm ready now, I'm ready now to fly from the highest wing.

I had a dream


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rui Da Silva - Touch Me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Priscilla Ahn - Dream

[youtube:1lq6sm56]V1P2O93iRPA[/youtube:1lq6sm56]

I was a little girl alone in my little world who dreamed of a little home for me. 
I played pretend between the trees, and fed my houseguests bark and leaves, and laughed in my pretty bed of green.

I had a dream 
That I could fly from the highest swing. 
I had a dream.

Long walks in the dark through woods grown behind the park, I asked God who I'm supposed to be. 
The stars smiled down on me, God answered in silent reverie. I said a prayer and fell asleep.

I had a dream 
That I could fly from the highest tree. 
I had a dream.

Now I'm old and feeling grey. I don't know what's left to say about this life I'm willing to leave. 
I lived it full and I lived it well, there's many tales I've lived to tell. I'm ready now, I'm ready now, I'm ready now to fly from the highest wing.

I had a dream


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Alive

[youtube:1194fz5q]VbhsYC4gKy4[/youtube:1194fz5q]

Son, she said, have I got a little story for you
What you thought was your daddy was nothin but a...
While you were sittin home alone at age thirteen
Your real daddy was dyin, sorry you didnt see him, but Im glad we talked...

Oh i, oh, Im still alive
Hey, i, i, oh, Im still alive
Hey i, oh, Im still alive
Hey...oh...

Oh, she walks slowly, across a young mans room
She said Im ready...for you
I cant remember anything to this very day
cept the look, the look...
Oh, you know where, now I cant see, I just stare...

I, Im still alive
Hey i, but, Im still alive
Hey i, boy, Im still alive
Hey i, i, i, Im still alive, yeah
Ooh yeah...yeah yeah yeah...oh...oh...

Is something wrong, she said
Well of course there is
Youre still alive, she said
Oh, and do I deserve to be
Is that the question
And if so...if so...who answers...who answers...

I, oh, Im still alive
Hey i, oh, Im still alive
Hey i, but, Im still alive
Yeah i, ooh, Im still alive
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cat Stevens - Another Saturday Night

[youtube:2oe81nve]fvTVnX5PiVQ[/youtube:2oe81nve]

Another saturday night and I aint got nobody
Ive got some money cause I just got paid
Now how I wish I had someone to talk to
Im in an awful way.

I got in town a month ago
I seen a lot of girls since then,
If I could meet em I could get em
But as yet I havent met em
Thats how Im in the state Im in.

Another saturday night and I aint got nobody
Ive got some money cause I just got paid
Now how I wish I had someone to talk to
Im in an awful way.

Another fella told me
He had a sister who looked just fine
Instead of bein my deliverance
She had a strange resemblance
To a cat named frankenstein.

Another saturday night and I aint got nobody
Ive got some money cause I just got paid
Now how I wish I had someone to talk to
Im in an awful way.

Its hard on a fella
When he dont know his way around
If I dont find me a honey
To help me spend my money
Im gonna have to blow this town.

Another saturday night and I aint got nobody
Ive got some money cause I just got paid
How I wish I had someone to talk to
Im in an awful, ooh, Im in an awful way,
Hes in an awful way, Im in an awful way,
Im in an awful way, hes in an awful way.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Verve - Love Is Noise


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Don Henly "Boys of Summer" (I LOVE THIS SONG :mushy )
I feel when I hear it. Its just so ****ing awesome. I love blasting this in the car and singing it.

[youtube:1hd40sc2]tNGgCraSvbo[/youtube:1hd40sc2]

Nobody on the road,
nobody on the beach.
I feel it in the air,
the summers out of reach

Empty lake, empty streets,
the sun goes down alone.
I'm driving by your house
though i know that you not home...

And i can see you
you brown skin shining in the sun
you got your hair combed back
sunglasses on baby

and i can tell you
my love for you will still be strong
after the boy of summer have gone.

out on the road today
i saw a dead head sticker on a cadillac
a voice inside my head said don't look back
you can never look back

i thought i knew what love was
what did i know
those days are gone for ever
i should just let them go and...

i can see you
your brown skin shining in the sun
you know your walking real slow
smiling at everyone

i can tell you
my love for you will still be strong
after the boys of summer have gone.

I never will forget those nights
i wonder if it was a dream
remember how you drove me crazy?
remember how i made you scream?

now i don't understand what happed to our love
now baby gonna get you back
gonna show you what i'm made of...

i can see you
your brown skin shining in the sun
you got your top pulled down,
radio on baby

and i can tell you
my love for you will still be strong
after the boys of summer have gone.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dela - We Will B Free

[youtube:1cp9suyy]nixDp_dvEg4[/youtube:1cp9suyy]

for some reason this song gives me hope.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:qwsmnlia]GLDK-hXCmek[/youtube:qwsmnlia]

nice song.


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

This thread should not be in the goal setting forum. How is it setting goals by listing out the song you like listening to?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Happyman said:


> This thread should not be in the goal setting forum. How is it setting goals by listing out the song you like listening to?


It's a question that has been asked before in this thread, but no action has been taken to move it to either the "General" or "Just for Fun" sections yet. So it lives on and on in the Goal Setting forum.

Perhaps it could be a GOAL to post a song a day! :lol :stu


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Klaxons - It's Not Over Yet


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

DJ Tiesto - Traffic


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

okkervil river - lost coastlines.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Remy Zero - Save Me


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Razorlight - Golden Touch


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Superstition - Stevie Wonder


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lynard Skynard - Sweet Home Alabama


(Sorry, but I have to mentally prepare for my trip to "The South" over the next several days. Wish me luck.)


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Lynard Skynard - Sweet Home Alabama
> 
> (Sorry, but I have to mentally prepare for my trip to "The South" over the next several days. Wish me luck.)


It's not a bad song but here's one for the flight down south....

Free Bird - Lynard Skynard

Have a good trip and Good Luck...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Razorlight - I can't stop this feeling i've got


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't really choose a single song but $100 - "Forest of Tears" is my album of the day. I finally got around to buying it on Zunior and... <3. 

Edit: I think that this might become my all time favourite country album. We'll find out after a few more listens.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Kiss From A Rose - Seal


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Fray - How To Save A Life


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Stuck In The Middle - Steelers Wheel


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Razorlight - I can't stop this feeling i've got


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kelis feat andre 3000 - Millionare


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Is that a "Jamiroquai" picture in your avatar, Sean?


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

The Killers - Human


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Black

[youtube:2c7kqaxn]oPOFZf8Do-E[/youtube:2c7kqaxn]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Dear Mr. Fantasy - Big Sugar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Is that a "Jamiroquai" picture in your avatar, Sean?


Yup it sure is , well spotted roobs.

On that note and might i add by pure coincidence my SFT is Jamiroquai - Little L (Man i wish i could dance half as good as this guy)


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Rockstar - Nickleback


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Texas Is The Reason -- Back and to the Left

Well this town was built on miles of hope 
and I dare you to give me one reason to stay and I won't go away
so far you've only dared me once and I think we both know that's not even close enough
not enough for me to stay. 

And well it costs so much I know, 
but I guess I need to know what it would have felt like to be right. 
But I'm getting tired all over again, so hurry up and get here because I'm still waiting, just like I've always been. 

I'm getting tired of standing around,just sitting here and waiting to be found. 
Same old **** just different day. 
I'll wait around for one more day but I know that's what I will always say, 
Will this ever be okay?

And well it costs so much I know, 
but I guess I need to know what it would have felt like to be right. 
Well I'm getting tired all over again so hurry up and get here because I'm still waiting, just like I've always been. 

I will always worry about you. 
I will always stick up for you.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Josh Groban - you are loved (don't give up
[youtube:32183qw5]ls7ila3srzI[/youtube:32183qw5]

don't give up
It's just the weight of the world
When your heart's heavy
I...I will lift it for you

Don't give up
Because you want to be heard
If silence keeps you
I...I will break it for you

Everybody wants to be understood
Well I can hear you
Everybody wants to be loved
Don't give up
Because you are loved

Don't give up
It's just the hurt that you hide
When you're lost inside
I...I will be there to find you

Don't give up
Because you want to burn bright
If darkness blinds you
I...I will shine to guide you

Everybody wants to be understood
Well I can hear you
Everybody wants to be loved
Don't give up
Because you are loved

You are loved
Don't give up
It's just the weight of the world
Don't give up
Every one needs to be heard
You are loved


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Velvet Underground - "Candy Says"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Estelle - American Boy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Futureheads - Hounds Of Love


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Adele - Chasing Pavements


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Adele - Hometown Glory


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You keep bumping me against the wall
Yeah I know I let you slide before
But until you seen me...trust me

You ain't seen bouncin' back

I really be throwin' my words
Standing 'em up, and jammin' on the one
That ain't nobody but Neptunes bammin' on the drum
Swift flip kicks landing from the tongue
More dramatic than batman and robin, ba na na na na na
The one that be handling they business, be sharper than a thumb tack
The one that be dropping these albums, showing 'em how to come back
And you gon' respect me and appreciate where I run at
You ain't gone piss me off, cause you sorry that you done that
I gets meaner, badder, stronger and ferocious
You don't even much wanna see the rest
I'm coming back mo' fearless, mo' determined to fold the set
I ain't even started yet
So if you ain't ready you better get ready
I know I do it better when I'm being opposed
Ah stick ya chest out, keep your chin up
'Cause sometimes you gotta get knocked down to get up

You keep bumping me against the wall
Yeah I know I let you slide before
But until you seen me...trust me

You ain't seen bouncin' back

No matter what happened that's only once it's shame on you
You come up and here and do it again then it's shame on me
Sometimes we be getting in trouble we didn't want learn or
Sometimes we be getting in trouble we ain't gon' see
I accept my wages like the way that I fail
I grow, I take 'em in stride and but 'em under my belt
I learned from you just like you learned from me
I plead, I pray for peace and perfect harmony
Somebody said fool you better keep on rapping
Stop that trippin', causin it ain't gone happin'
I told them look you better mind yo business
Change yo' way of thinking and keep on living
Done started some trouble and you ain't been out since
Cause you stuck inside scared watching CNN
Just take the precaution so yo life will be better
Tell my friends to call me I ain't accepting no letters

You keep bumping me against the wall
Yeah I know I let you slide before
But until you seen me...trust me

You ain't seen bouncin' back

You heard about me, yeah you had to
Hmm-huh, I know you changed ya mind you ain't the only one with bad news
I know that they made you feel strange huh
You was right in the middle complainin' and forgot what you was cryin' bout
It could be you time and it might be
You can't do nothing about it, its God will thats just how life be
One day it hit 'cha then its gone
And I'm serious and you ain't never even gone feel it until it hit home
That's when the pain run sharper and deeper
You ain't eat that's when the days feel slow and long
I know you miss 'em so it's time to uplift 'em
Try to pick the pieces up and find a way to drive on
I tell you the truth so don't lie to me
Get back Satan don't bother me
And that's the way its gotta be
And real as ever so I hope you proud of me

You keep bumping me against the wall
Yeah I know I let you slide before
But until you seen me...trust me

You ain't seen bouncin' back


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Who be dat ???? ^^^


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

The Killers - Human

*Pay my respects to grace and virture, 
send my condolences to good
Give my regards to soul and romance, 
they always did the best they could
And so long to devotion you taught me everything I know
Wave good bye, wish me well, 
you've gotta let me go *


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Will Young - Changes ( My friends would slaughter me if they knew i listened to this music ops)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lloyd Banks - Hands Up


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down

Well I wont back down, no I wont back down
You can stand me up at the gates of hell
But I wont back down

Gonna stand my ground, wont be turned around
And Ill keep this world from draggin me down
Gonna stand my ground and I wont back down

Hey baby, there aint no easy way out
Hey I will stand my ground
And I wont back down.

Well I know whats right, I got just one life
In a world that keeps on pushin me around
But Ill stand my ground and I wont back down

Hey baby there aint no easy way out
Hey I will stand my ground
And I wont back down
No, I wont back down


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nelly Furtado - Say It Right :um ops


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Eddie Money - Shakin'

Rosanna's daddy had a car she loved to drive
Stole the keys one night and took me for a ride
Turned up the music just as loud as it could go
Blew out the speakers in her daddy's radio

She was shakin'
Snappin' her fingers
She was moving round and round
That girl was shakin'

We started drinkin', weren't thinkin' too straight
She was doin' 80 and she slammed on the brakes
Got so high we had to pull to the side
We did some shakin' till the middle of the night

Shakin'
Snappin' her fingers
She was up and down and round and round
Shakin'

Shakin'
(Instrumental)

I got real nervous
When she took her coat off
She looked so pretty
Aah yeah

I'm always talkin' baby, talkin' too much
I love that little girl and I just can't get enough
It takes a lonely night with nowhere to go
Just call Rosanna, it's a hell of a show

Shakin'
Snappin' her fingers
She'll be moving round and round
Oh, she's shakin'

Shakin'
Snappin' her fingers
She'll be moving up and down and round and round and round
And shakin'

Sh-sh-sh-sh-sh she was shakin'
Sh-sh-sh-sh-sh she was shakin'
Sh-sh-sh-sh-sh she was shakin'
Sh-sh-sh-sh-sh she was shakin'


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Nujabes - Just Forget


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

David Bowie - China Girl


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Survivor - Eye of the tiger RAAAAAAAAAAAWWWRRR !!!


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> survivor - eye of the tiger raaaaaaaaaaawwwrrr !!!


haha, that's the anthem of my school!! Go tigers!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Script - We Cry


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

PMS-inspired


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nelly - Ride Wit Me


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Around the Way Girl -by L L Cool J ...cos I luv him!

(you got me shook up shook down shook out on your loving)
(on your loving)

I want a girl with extensions in her hair
Bamboo earrings
At least two pair
A fendi bag and a bad attitude
Thats all I need to get me in a good mood
She can walk with a switch and talk with street slang
I love it when a woman is scared to do her thing
Standing at the bus stop sucking on a lollipop
Once she gets pumping its hard to make the hottie stop
She likes to dance to the rap jam
She sweet as brown sugar with the candied yams
Honey coated complexion
Using camay
Lets hear it for the girl shes from around the way

Chorus
I need an around the way girl
Around the way girl
Thats the one for me
Shes the only one for me
I need an around the way girl
(you got me shook up shook down shook out on your loving)

Silky, milky her smile is like sunshine
Thats why I had to dedicate at least one rhyme
To all the cuties in the neighborhood
Cause if I didnt tell you then another brother would
Your sweet like sugar with your gangster talk
Want to eat you like a cookie when I see you walk
With your rayon, silk or maybe even denim
It really doesnt matter as long as youre in them
You can break hearts and manipulate minds
Or surrender act tender be gentle and kind
You always know what to say and do
Cold flip when you think your man is playing you
Not cheap or petty
Youre ready for loving
Youre real independent so your parents be bugging
But if you ever need a place to stay
(oooh you love me)
Come around my way

Chorus
I need an around the way girl
Around the way girl
Thats the one for me
Shes the only one for me
To the bridge
I need an around the way girl
(you got me shook up shook down shook out on your loving)

Perm in your hair or even a curly weave
With that new edition bobby brown button on your sleeve
I tell you come here
You say meet me half way
Cause brothers been popping that game all day
Around the way youre like a neighborhood jewel
All the home boys sweat you so youre crazy cool
Wear your gold in the summer with your biking shorts
While you watching all the brothers on the basketball court
Going to the movies with your home girls crew
While the businessmen in suits be hawking you
Baby, hair pumping, lip gloss is shining
I think you in the mood for wining and dining
So we can go out and eat somewhere
We got a lot of private jokes to share
Lisa, angela, pamela, renee I love youyoure from around the way

Chorus
I need an around the way girl
Around the way girl
Thats the one for me
She dont love him
(you got me shook)
I need an around the way girl
An around the way girl
Fine as can be
(oooh you love me)
She oh yea
I need an around the way girl
Around the way girl
Thats the one for me
The only one for me
I need an around the way girl
An around the way girl
Fine as can be
(you got me shook up shook down shook out on your loving)
(you got me shook up shook down shook out)
(till fade)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ian Van Dahl - Reason


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Futureheads - Hounds Of Love (annoyingly good song)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*"White & Nerdy" by Weird Al

They see me mowin'
My front lawn
I know they're all thinking
I'm so White N' nerdy

Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
Can't you see I'm white n' nerdy
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy!
I wanna roll with-
The gangsters
But so far they all think
I'm too white n' nerdy
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
I'm just too white n' nerdy
Really, really white n' nerdy

First in my class here at M.I.T.
Got skills, I'm a Champion of DND
MC Escher that's my favorite MC
Keep your 40
I'll just have an Earl Grey tea
My rims never spin to the contrary
You'll find they're quite stationary
All of my action figures are cherry
Steven Hawkings in my library
My MySpace page is all totally pimped out
I got people begging for my top 8 spaces
Yo I know Pi to a thousand places
Ain't got no grills but I still wear braces
I order all of my sandwiches with mayonnaise
I'm a whiz at minesweeper I can play for days
Once you see my sweet moves you're gonna stay amazed,
my fingers movin' so fast I'll set the place ablaze
There's no killer app I haven't run
At Pascal, well, I'm number 1
Do vector calculus just for fun
I ain't got a gat but I gotta soldering gun
Happy days is my favourite theme song
I can sure kick your butt in a game of ping pong
I'll ace any trivia quiz you bring on
I'm fluent in Java Script as well as Klingon
Here's the part I sing on

They see me roll on, my Segway!
I know in my heart they think I'm
white n' nerdy!
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
Can't you see I'm white n' nerdy
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy
I'd like to roll with-
The gangsters
Although it's apparent I'm too
White n' nerdy
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
I'm just too white n' nerdy
How'd I get so white n' nerdy?

I've been browsing, inspectin'
X-men comics you know I collect 'em
The pens in my pocket
I must protect 'em
my ergonomic keyboard never leaves me bored
Shopping online for deals on some writable media
I edit Wikipedia
I memorized Holy Grail really well
I can recite it right now and have you ROTFLOL
I got a business doing websites
When my friends need some code who do they call?
I do HTML for them all
Even made a homepage for my dog!
Yo! Got myself a fanny pack
they were having a sale down at the GAP
Spend my nights with a roll of bubble wrap
POP POP! Hope no one sees me gettin' freaky!

I'm nerdy in the extreme and whiter than sour creme
I was in AV club and Glee club and even the chess team!
Only question I ever thought was hard
Was do I like Kirk or do I like Picard?
I spend every weekend
at the renaissance fair
I got my name on my under wear!

They see me strollin'
They laughin'
And rollin' their eyes 'cause
I'm so white n' nerdy
Just because I'm white n' nerdy
Just because I'm white n' nerdy
All because I'm white n' nerdy
Holy cow I'm white n' nerdy
I wanna bowl with-
the gangsters
but oh well it's obvious I'm
white n' nerdy
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
I'm just too white n' nerdy
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy!*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

MIA - Paper Planes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Robbie Williams - Tripping (ssh guilty plesure :um)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jamiroquai - Little l


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Flo-Rida featuring T-Pain - "Low"


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Creep - Radiohead

When you were here before, 
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel, 
Your skin makes me cry

You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so ****ing special

But I'm a creep, 
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts, 
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body 
I want a perfect soul

I want you to notice 
when I'm not around
You're so ****ing special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here, ohhhh, ohhhh

She's running out the door
She's running out
She run run run run...
run...

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so ****ing special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep, 
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here

I don't belong here...*


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The beautiful, bouncy Beyonce does 'the tweets'.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The Revolution of St. Vincent - The Little You Say

http://www.strut-records.com/Calypsoul70/

The little you say is too much for me girl.
The little you say is too much for me girl.
HUH!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

refined_rascal said:


> The beautiful, bouncy Beyonce does 'the tweets'.


OH MY LORD. That is the best thing I've seen all morning.


----------

